# Anche io sono stato tradito ...



## makbet72 (6 Luglio 2011)

_Ciao a tutti ma credo che per essere qui abbiamo avuto a che fare tutti con lo stesso problema!!! *“il tradimento”* fino a qualche mese fa era una parola che circola nell’aria di cui hai sempre sentito parlare ne avvertivi l’aura ma dopo averla provata ne esci distrutto. La mia storia inizia lontano ben 20 anni fa avevo 16 anni e lei ne aveva solo 13 due bambini che sin da subito hanno sentito qualcosa bollire dentro ed è stato amore . Lei una ragazzina bellissima dolce e speciale io novellino impaurito da tutto ciò ma con tanta voglia di fare, e dopo 3 anni lei rimane in cinta aveva 16 anni e mezzo, il mondo ci cade addosso io non so + che fare ma scegliamo di farci una vita insieme anche se le dissi che sarebbe stata dura… e si dura. Dopo qualche annetto fatto di amore e sacrifici vista anche la nostra giovane età cominciano alcune turbolenze e lei si butta anima e corpo alla chat di libero e li trova uno che la fa invaghire al punto tale da incontrarlo…. qualche bacio e basta ma mi accorgo di tutto e intervengo ma per amore di mio figlio continuo un rapporto già in crisi. Cambio casa per iniziare nuovamente una vita e decidiamo di avere un altro figlio  sperando in una vita serena e tranquilla con la donna che amo,  ma vedo che è ancora acerba e non riesce ad apprezzare le cose belle della vita e sempre scontenta di tutto ciò che uno fa,  si ributta al pc istaurando una storiella a distanza con uno che vive a mille chilometri  dicendo che fra noi era finita e che voleva rifarsi una vita e nel frattempo lui si divertiva ad esibirsi in atti osceni cam to cam condito da mille messaggi amorosi in un telefono che addirittura sconosco, e una volta beccata in flaglanza di un messaggio esplicito  in preda ad un raptus le do una testata spezzandogli il setto nasale!!!!!! ….inizio il mio calvario. Fra i genitori miei che mi danno del matto lei che non vuol + saperne e l’amico che delle sue promesse se ne fa una risata dicendole ma da me che vuoi…… così chiedo un colloquio da uno psicologo che mi dice a chiare lettere che sono solo io a tenere in piedi un matrimonio che non esiste +++.  Lei accetta un colloquio a due e visto che cmq si trova sola senza un posto dove andare ed una persona da amare scegli il male minore cioè io e mi fa delle richieste specifiche niente + calcio niente + amici,  niente + di tutto la mia vita in cambio della sua ma x i figli si accetta di tutto e così di buon proposito riprovo a farmi amare  a starle vicino a farle fare una vita diversa fatta anche di rivoluzioni, faccio si che studi e che inizi a lavorare, diventa una professionista ed ottiene successo a lavoro ma li accade l’imponderabile una collega la instrada in certi discorsi che la fanno ripiombare al pc cercando una nuova avventura ricca di pato e di trasgressione. Da qualche tempo comincia ad uscire a pranzo con le colleghe fuori dal lavoro , una volta due volte tre volte la cosa si fa pesante e  10  giorni dopo il nostro anniversario di matrimonio  mi dice cha esce a pranzo nuovamente con la  collega di lavoro, peccato che stavolta non si rende conto che quel giorno la collega era di turno a lavoro nell’intermezzo ed è quindi impossibile che siano insieme. Le dico  si vai ma in realtà mi sono accorto subito che mentiva e così l’ho seguita come un detectiv. Altra moto casco diverso ecc. e mi accorgo che si incontra con un marinaio tutto tirato bello in divisa che dopo qualche effusione si dirige diretto in albergo , Li capite che il tradimento questa volta si è consumato. Lo aspettata a casa e le ho chiesto come sia andato il pranzo e lei sorridente dice bene non potevo aspettarmi di meglio….. dopo tre giorni sono crollato  e le ho messo tutto alla luce e li il finimondo. Ho prenotato immediatamente un biglietto aereo e sono  partito da solo per staccare la spina da un amico lontano lei c’è rimasta di sasso, lail mio amico capendo che era successo qualcosa ha tentato di farmi svagare e condotto in un privè dove  ho provato solo per un attimo a sentirmi un leone ma dopo non sono nemmeno riuscito a far sesso  senza alcun risultato nemmeno l’erezione  da vergogna mi son sentito morire. Lei mi ha chiesto perdono che ha capito di aver sbagliato e vuole riiniziare con me facendo tutto il possibile per riconquistare la mia fiducia….. io dal canto mio ho capito invece che aver avuto per venti anni rispetto per una persona mi ha dato una grossa consapevolezza di essere un uomo che non ha nulla da rimproverarsi e da ora cercherà non so se per rabbia o non so perché voluto di fare tutto ciò che non ha mai fatto prima…. Daltro canto a tutti può capitare di sbagliare se lo ha fatto lei perché io non posso………. Attendo una vs risposta._


----------



## dottor manhattan (6 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> _Ciao a tutti ma credo che per essere qui abbiamo avuto a che fare tutti con lo stesso problema!!! *“il tradimento”* fino a qualche mese fa era una parola che circola nell’aria di cui hai sempre sentito parlare ne avvertivi l’aura ma dopo averla provata ne esci distrutto. La mia storia inizia lontano ben 20 anni fa avevo 16 anni e lei ne aveva solo 13 due bambini che sin da subito hanno sentito qualcosa bollire dentro ed è stato amore . Lei una ragazzina bellissima dolce e speciale io novellino impaurito da tutto ciò ma con tanta voglia di fare, e dopo 3 anni lei rimane in cinta aveva 16 anni e mezzo, il mondo ci cade addosso io non so + che fare ma scegliamo di farci una vita insieme anche se le dissi che sarebbe stata dura… e si dura. Dopo qualche annetto fatto di amore e sacrifici vista anche la nostra giovane età cominciano alcune turbolenze e lei si butta anima e corpo alla chat di libero e li trova uno che la fa invaghire al punto tale da incontrarlo…. qualche bacio e basta ma mi accorgo di tutto e intervengo ma per amore di mio figlio continuo un rapporto già in crisi. Cambio casa per iniziare nuovamente una vita e decidiamo di avere un altro figlio sperando in una vita serena e tranquilla con la donna che amo, ma vedo che è ancora acerba e non riesce ad apprezzare le cose belle della vita e sempre scontenta di tutto ciò che uno fa, si ributta al pc istaurando una storiella a distanza con uno che vive a mille chilometri dicendo che fra noi era finita e che voleva rifarsi una vita e nel frattempo lui si divertiva ad esibirsi in atti osceni cam to cam condito da mille messaggi amorosi in un telefono che addirittura sconosco, e una volta beccata in flaglanza di un messaggio esplicito in preda ad un raptus le do una testata spezzandogli il setto nasale!!!!!! ….inizio il mio calvario. Fra i genitori miei che mi danno del matto lei che non vuol + saperne e l’amico che delle sue promesse se ne fa una risata dicendole ma da me che vuoi…… così chiedo un colloquio da uno psicologo che mi dice a chiare lettere che sono solo io a tenere in piedi un matrimonio che non esiste +++. Lei accetta un colloquio a due e visto che cmq si trova sola senza un posto dove andare ed una persona da amare scegli il male minore cioè io e mi fa delle richieste specifiche niente + calcio niente + amici, niente + di tutto la mia vita in cambio della sua ma x i figli si accetta di tutto e così di buon proposito riprovo a farmi amare a starle vicino a farle fare una vita diversa fatta anche di rivoluzioni, faccio si che studi e che inizi a lavorare, diventa una professionista ed ottiene successo a lavoro ma li accade l’imponderabile una collega la instrada in certi discorsi che la fanno ripiombare al pc cercando una nuova avventura ricca di pato e di trasgressione. Da qualche tempo comincia ad uscire a pranzo con le colleghe fuori dal lavoro , una volta due volte tre volte la cosa si fa pesante e 10 giorni dopo il nostro anniversario di matrimonio mi dice cha esce a pranzo nuovamente con la collega di lavoro, peccato che stavolta non si rende conto che quel giorno la collega era di turno a lavoro nell’intermezzo ed è quindi impossibile che siano insieme. Le dico si vai ma in realtà mi sono accorto subito che mentiva e così l’ho seguita come un detectiv. Altra moto casco diverso ecc. e mi accorgo che si incontra con un marinaio tutto tirato bello in divisa che dopo qualche effusione si dirige diretto in albergo , Li capite che il tradimento questa volta si è consumato. Lo aspettata a casa e le ho chiesto come sia andato il pranzo e lei sorridente dice bene non potevo aspettarmi di meglio….. dopo tre giorni sono crollato e le ho messo tutto alla luce e li il finimondo. Ho prenotato immediatamente un biglietto aereo e sono partito da solo per staccare la spina da un amico lontano lei c’è rimasta di sasso, lail mio amico capendo che era successo qualcosa ha tentato di farmi svagare e condotto in un privè dove ho provato solo per un attimo a sentirmi un leone ma dopo non sono nemmeno riuscito a far sesso senza alcun risultato nemmeno l’erezione da vergogna mi son sentito morire. Lei mi ha chiesto perdono che ha capito di aver sbagliato e vuole riiniziare con me facendo tutto il possibile per riconquistare la mia fiducia….. io dal canto mio ho capito invece che aver avuto per venti anni rispetto per una persona mi ha dato una grossa consapevolezza di essere un uomo che non ha nulla da rimproverarsi e da ora cercherà non so se per rabbia o non so perché voluto di fare tutto ciò che non ha mai fatto prima…. Daltro canto a tutti può capitare di sbagliare se lo ha fatto lei perché io non posso………. Attendo una vs risposta._


Vi siete giocati entrambi la vostra gioventù.

Tu sei stato più onesto di lei però.


----------



## makbet72 (6 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vi siete giocati entrambi la vostra gioventù.
> 
> Tu sei stato più onesto di lei però.


Ti ringrazio ma alla fine non è servito a nulla lo stesso!


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> Vi siete giocati entrambi la vostra gioventù.
> 
> Tu sei stato più onesto di lei però.


 Quoto!:up: .......è quasi inevitabile che accada tutto questo in queste situazioni...


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Che dire*

Bho non saprei da dove cominciare....diciamo che dopo il primo tradimento potevi capire che la tua donna le mutande nonn le ha troppo salde e invece di dare testate potevi darle il ben servito.....!Lasciala al suo destino....saranno solo problemi....con avieri e caporali dell'esercito ingrifati.....!


----------



## makbet72 (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bho non saprei da dove cominciare....diciamo che dopo il primo tradimento potevi capire che la tua donna le mutande nonn le ha troppo salde e invece di dare testate potevi darle il ben servito.....!Lasciala al suo destino....saranno solo problemi....con avieri e caporali dell'esercito ingrifati.....!


Sicuramente quella testata mi ha condizionato in  modo drastico , detto questo non è facile per uno come me che crede nella famiglia, che vede i figli felici mandare tutto a puttane..... Di buono c'è una nuava peersona in me cha ha reagito e che ha voglia di rivivere..... Il problema è se con lei o no!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Macbet*

Con lei o no?Saresti tranquillo accanto ad una donna simile?


----------



## makbet72 (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con lei o no?Saresti tranquillo accanto ad una donna simile?


be tranquillo da oggi non lo sarà nemmeno lei, non ha + alibi ed io sono diverso nel carattere e nella voglia di fare...facio un lavoro che mi conduce spessissimo nelle case di signore a dir poco interessanti solo che ad oggi i miei occhi erano solo per lei. Be si sono aperti a nuova luce e adesso guardano ovunque....Sia chiaro non adotto il motto "ogni buco e una trincea" non sono così disperato ma ho tanta voglia di recuperrare....


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*Macbet*

Ti seri risposto da solo....non ha senso continuare insieme e farsi gli affari propri.....!!


----------



## makbet72 (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti seri risposto da solo....non ha senso continuare insieme e farsi gli affari propri.....!!


Certo che è difficile, ma come si fa a riiniziare da zero!!!!! consigli per l'uso!!!!:incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (6 Luglio 2011)

*.....*

Uscendo fuori casa....!


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uscendo fuori casa....!


Armato di ombrello  potrebbe piovere :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (6 Luglio 2011)

Ciao makbet72!

Te sei uno che mi piace!
Cioè, non perchè hai messo incinta una bambina e le hai fracassato il setto nasale, anche se meriteresti una pacca sulla spalla da ottentotti ben più cavernosi di me!
Ma per la fiducia con cui hai obliterato il suo quattrocorse settimanale anche quando l'autobus era fermo in autorimessa col motore fuso!
E la fidcia degli uomini, anche quando sono imberbi è sempre una bella cosa!
Tranne quando gli uomini, specialmente se imberbi, danno fiducia a certe fanciulle, specialmente se dalle pudenda estrose, che palesano la loro succulenza.
Ma tu sei stato quasi un galantuomo e lei quasi seria.
Peccato per i bambini.
Speriamo nei nonni.

Buona fortuna!


----------



## Mari' (6 Luglio 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao makbet72!
> 
> Te sei uno che mi piace!
> Cioè, non perchè hai messo incinta una bambina *e le hai fracassato il setto nasale*, anche se meriteresti una pacca sulla spalla da ottentotti ben più cavernosi di me!
> ...



Ah, e' a lei che ha spaccato il naso?


----------



## Amoremio (6 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> be tranquillo da oggi non lo sarà nemmeno lei, non ha + alibi ed io sono diverso nel carattere e nella voglia di fare...facio un lavoro che mi conduce spessissimo nelle case di signore a dir poco interessanti solo che ad oggi i miei occhi erano solo per lei. Be si sono aperti a nuova luce e adesso guardano ovunque....Sia chiaro non adotto il motto "ogni buco e una trincea" non sono così disperato ma ho tanta voglia di recuperrare....


 
se questo è ciò che vuoi e pensi di poterlo reggere ....


----------



## makbet72 (6 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ah, e' a lei che ha spaccato il naso?


Be creimi col senno del poi sarei stato felice di rompere la cristalliera o il tavolo, ma il mio gesto istintivo mi ha pesato non tanto verso lei che in quel momento mi aveva letteralmente ferito, ma quanto nei confronti dei miei figli e dei miei genitori. In primis mio padre che mi ha definito "un animale" credimi son parole che non dimenticherò mai. Detto ciò ne sarei uscito vincitore invece di sconfitto ma amare una donna non è uno sforzo ...è stato pe me un onore e piacere mi sono rivoltato come un calzino pur di riconquistarla. Evidentemente non è bastato!!!!:unhappy:


----------



## makbet72 (6 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Be creimi col senno del poi sarei stato felice di rompere la cristalliera o il tavolo, ma il mio gesto istintivo mi ha pesato non tanto verso lei che in quel momento mi aveva letteralmente ferito, ma quanto nei confronti dei miei figli e dei miei genitori. In primis mio padre che mi ha definito "un animale" credimi son parole che non dimenticherò mai. Detto ciò ne sarei uscito vincitore invece di sconfitto ma amare una donna non è uno sforzo ...è stato pe me un onore e piacere mi sono rivoltato come un calzino pur di riconquistarla. Evidentemente non è bastato!!!!:unhappy:


 
Detto ciò ho omeso una cosa importante .....la casa in cui viviamo è mia, o meglio della banca ancora x 6 anni. Mi dicono che in un divorzio verrebbe asegnata a lei e che cmq dovrei continuare io a pagare il mutuo e in + mantenere anche i miei figli, lei no pechè lavora e con un solo stipendio posso affrontare tutto questo. Qualcuno di voi + esperto  mi sa dire qualcosa a riguardo!!!!


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> _Ciao a tutti ma credo che per essere qui abbiamo avuto a che fare tutti con lo stesso problema!!! *“il tradimento”* fino a qualche mese fa era una parola che circola nell’aria di cui hai sempre sentito parlare ne avvertivi l’aura ma dopo averla provata ne esci distrutto. La mia storia inizia lontano ben 20 anni fa avevo 16 anni e lei ne aveva solo 13 due bambini che sin da subito hanno sentito qualcosa bollire dentro ed è stato amore . Lei una ragazzina bellissima dolce e speciale io novellino impaurito da tutto ciò ma con tanta voglia di fare, e dopo 3 anni lei rimane in cinta aveva 16 anni e mezzo, il mondo ci cade addosso io non so + che fare ma scegliamo di farci una vita insieme anche se le dissi che sarebbe stata dura… e si dura. Dopo qualche annetto fatto di amore e sacrifici vista anche la nostra giovane età cominciano alcune turbolenze e lei si butta anima e corpo alla chat di libero e li trova uno che la fa invaghire al punto tale da incontrarlo…. qualche bacio e basta ma mi accorgo di tutto e intervengo ma per amore di mio figlio continuo un rapporto già in crisi. Cambio casa per iniziare nuovamente una vita e decidiamo di avere un altro figlio  sperando in una vita serena e tranquilla con la donna che amo,  ma vedo che è ancora acerba e non riesce ad apprezzare le cose belle della vita e sempre scontenta di tutto ciò che uno fa,  si ributta al pc istaurando una storiella a distanza con uno che vive a mille chilometri  dicendo che fra noi era finita e che voleva rifarsi una vita e nel frattempo lui si divertiva ad esibirsi in atti osceni cam to cam condito da mille messaggi amorosi in un telefono che addirittura sconosco, e una volta beccata in flaglanza di un messaggio esplicito  in preda ad un raptus le do una testata spezzandogli il setto nasale!!!!!! ….inizio il mio calvario. Fra i genitori miei che mi danno del matto lei che non vuol + saperne e l’amico che delle sue promesse se ne fa una risata dicendole ma da me che vuoi…… così chiedo un colloquio da uno psicologo che mi dice a chiare lettere che sono solo io a tenere in piedi un matrimonio che non esiste +++.  Lei accetta un colloquio a due e visto che cmq si trova sola senza un posto dove andare ed una persona da amare scegli il male minore cioè io e mi fa delle richieste specifiche niente + calcio niente + amici,  niente + di tutto la mia vita in cambio della sua ma x i figli si accetta di tutto e così di buon proposito riprovo a farmi amare  a starle vicino a farle fare una vita diversa fatta anche di rivoluzioni, faccio si che studi e che inizi a lavorare, diventa una professionista ed ottiene successo a lavoro ma li accade l’imponderabile una collega la instrada in certi discorsi che la fanno ripiombare al pc cercando una nuova avventura ricca di pato e di trasgressione. Da qualche tempo comincia ad uscire a pranzo con le colleghe fuori dal lavoro , una volta due volte tre volte la cosa si fa pesante e  10  giorni dopo il nostro anniversario di matrimonio  mi dice cha esce a pranzo nuovamente con la  collega di lavoro, peccato che stavolta non si rende conto che quel giorno la collega era di turno a lavoro nell’intermezzo ed è quindi impossibile che siano insieme. Le dico  si vai ma in realtà mi sono accorto subito che mentiva e così l’ho seguita come un detectiv. Altra moto casco diverso ecc. e mi accorgo che si incontra con un marinaio tutto tirato bello in divisa che dopo qualche effusione si dirige diretto in albergo , Li capite che il tradimento questa volta si è consumato. Lo aspettata a casa e le ho chiesto come sia andato il pranzo e lei sorridente dice bene non potevo aspettarmi di meglio….. dopo tre giorni sono crollato  e le ho messo tutto alla luce e li il finimondo. Ho prenotato immediatamente un biglietto aereo e sono  partito da solo per staccare la spina da un amico lontano lei c’è rimasta di sasso, lail mio amico capendo che era successo qualcosa ha tentato di farmi svagare e condotto in un privè dove  ho provato solo per un attimo a sentirmi un leone ma dopo non sono nemmeno riuscito a far sesso  senza alcun risultato nemmeno l’erezione  da vergogna mi son sentito morire. Lei mi ha chiesto perdono che ha capito di aver sbagliato e vuole riiniziare con me facendo tutto il possibile per riconquistare la mia fiducia….. io dal canto mio ho capito invece che aver avuto per venti anni rispetto per una persona mi ha dato una grossa consapevolezza di essere un uomo che non ha nulla da rimproverarsi e da ora cercherà non so se per rabbia o non so perché voluto di fare tutto ciò che non ha mai fatto prima…. Daltro canto a tutti può capitare di sbagliare se lo ha fatto lei perché io non posso………. Attendo una vs risposta._


Mollala. Se all'inizio la giovane età unita all'insoddisfazione di non aver vissuto la giovinezza come voleva, potevano essere attenuanti...dopo 20 anni, una carriera e due figli non lo sono più, è solo un'egoista che ha capito di averti in pugno.
Proteggi te stesso e i tuoi figli, una persona del genere non ti può dare proprio nulla. Se non te la senti di separarti...prendi comunque le distanze da una così.
Io la penso così.

Per quanto riguarda la casa, si. I figli, di solito, sono assegnati alla madre e quindi ci potrà vivere con loro. A te spetterà sicuramente il mantenimento dei figli, per quel che riguarda mutuo e/o mantenimento a lei...tutto dipende da quanto è bravo il tuo avvocato a patteggiare.:carneval:


----------



## MK (6 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Detto ciò ho omeso una cosa importante .....la casa in cui viviamo è mia, o meglio della banca ancora x 6 anni. Mi dicono che in un divorzio verrebbe asegnata a lei e che cmq dovrei continuare io a pagare il mutuo e in + mantenere anche i miei figli, lei no pechè lavora e con un solo stipendio posso affrontare tutto questo. Qualcuno di voi + esperto mi sa dire qualcosa a riguardo!!!!


Prima del divorzio c'è la separazione. Dopo tre anni si può divorziare. La casa verrà assegnata a lei e i figli pure. Ci si accorderà per un mantenimento. I tuoi genitori possono darti una mano? Era una bambina, adesso è cresciuta e cerca il divertimento. Mi dispiace per i vostri figli.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Luglio 2011)

Non deve essere obbligatoriamente il percorso standard: tutti da lei.

Dipende come vi mettete d'accordo. Sono possibili anche divisioni a metà e la via contraria, ossia lei paga l'assegno a te.

Dipende tutto dai vostri progetti di vita. Se avessi figli non li lascerei alla donna che mi ha tradita. Troverei il modo per farla rinunciare


----------



## makbet72 (7 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mollala. Se all'inizio la giovane età unita all'insoddisfazione di non aver vissuto la giovinezza come voleva, potevano essere attenuanti...dopo 20 anni, una carriera e due figli non lo sono più, è solo un'egoista che ha capito di averti in pugno.
> Proteggi te stesso e i tuoi figli, una persona del genere non ti può dare proprio nulla. Se non te la senti di separarti...prendi comunque le distanze da una così.
> Io la penso così.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la casa, si. I figli, di solito, sono assegnati alla madre e quindi ci potrà vivere con loro. A te spetterà sicuramente il mantenimento dei figli, per quel che riguarda mutuo e/o mantenimento a lei...tutto dipende da quanto è bravo il tuo avvocato a patteggiare.:carneval:


Ciao e grazie cmq per aver dato una risposta, non comprendo due cose nella tua risposta.
1) cosa intendi se nn ti vuoi separare prendi le distanze da lei;
2) per qiìunato riguarda mutuo, in che senso paga lei sono io l'intestatario e per altro siamo in separazioni dei beni, come fa a pagare lei x una cosa non sua. grazie


----------



## makbet72 (7 Luglio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Prima del divorzio c'è la separazione. Dopo tre anni si può divorziare. La casa verrà assegnata a lei e i figli pure. Ci si accorderà per un mantenimento. I tuoi genitori possono darti una mano? Era una bambina, adesso è cresciuta e cerca il divertimento. Mi dispiace per i vostri figli.


:sonar: Credimi lo dico col cuore....ma sono l'unica ragione x cui sono ancora a casa, mi sono chiesto due milioni di volte ma quando si è andata a divertire lei ai figli ci ha pensato?


----------



## dottor manhattan (7 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> :sonar: Credimi lo dico col cuore....ma sono l'unica ragione x cui sono ancora a casa, mi sono chiesto due milioni di volte ma quando si è andata a divertire lei ai figli ci ha pensato?


La ritieni una cattiva madre?


----------



## Daniele (7 Luglio 2011)

Carissimo, l'unica possibilità è la vendita della tua casa che può essere fatta in quanto tua, e quindi considerando l'affido congiunto dovrete sostenere alla pari le spese per i figli. Non farti fottere dalla casa, se la vuoi tenere spetterà alla tua bella mogliettina un poco allegra e oltre far venire il marinaio (in tutti i sensi) in casa, se la spasserà.
Comunque se tu darai la casa e pagherai il mutuo mi sembra che il tuo dovere di mantenimento sia stato più che sufficiente e che il resto debba pensarci lei, un mutuo solitamente non è una cifra esigua. In più mettici che genitori o non genitori tu devi poter vivere sa solo in una casa, quindi devi avere i soldi per pagarti affitto, bollette e cibo.
Se fossi in te andrei da tua moglie facendo finta di crederle sul perdono, ma davanti a un notaio le farei firmare un contratto in caso andasse male con tutte le clausole ben definite, perchè se tu tornassi in casa dicendo di provare a perdonare...lo stato non considera il provare.


----------



## Daniele (7 Luglio 2011)

Ah, se non riesci siii subdolo, rientra in casa e poi fa in modo di riuscirla a vendere a qualcuno senza che lei ne venga sapere qualcosa, in fondo la casa è tua. Fidati di me, quella donna che si fregia di essere tua moglie se si vedesse con la spalle al muro utilizzerebbe la storia della testata contro di te e dopo si che saresti messo nella merda, ma davvero tanto. Tua moglie non esiste più, renditi conto che lei ti ha dimostrato più e più volte di avere le mutande troppo allegre e quindi devi reagire per questo.
Auguri, davvero, mi spiace tanto per te.


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, se non riesci siii subdolo, rientra in casa e poi fa in modo di riuscirla a vendere a qualcuno senza che lei ne venga sapere qualcosa, in fondo la casa è tua. Fidati di me, quella donna che si fregia di essere tua moglie se si vedesse con la spalle al muro utilizzerebbe la storia della testata contro di te e dopo si che saresti messo nella merda, ma davvero tanto. Tua moglie non esiste più, renditi conto che lei ti ha dimostrato più e più volte di avere le mutande troppo allegre e quindi devi reagire per questo.
> Auguri, davvero, mi spiace tanto per te.


No eh...ti prego...non ti fidare di lui...pensa che tua moglie sia come la sua morosa...:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (7 Luglio 2011)

Scommettiamo che in una separazione lei utilizzerà la storia della testata? Non è una supposizione, un avvocato le chiederà se mai lui fu violento con lei e lei dirà questo, così come un avvocato lo chiese a mia madre quando i miei stavano per separarsi...peccato che la violenta fu mia madre  unghie piantate in faccia in reazione ad uno schiaffo...come mi disse mia madre, quei segni che rimasero a lungo furono un bel memento per mio padre a non menare le mani.


----------



## makbet72 (7 Luglio 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> La ritieni una cattiva madre?


Sicuramente vista la giovane età abbiamo commesso errori, ma siamo stati capaci fin qui di far crescere i nostri figli senza nessun problema ed educarli in modo consono senza far mai trapelare eventuali problemi che potessero turbarli. In quanto a ciò che dici se la ritengo una cattiva madre non posso dirlo, posso solo dire che è stata in certe occasioni è stata distratta ma non assente.


----------



## makbet72 (7 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scommettiamo che in una separazione lei utilizzerà la storia della testata? Non è una supposizione, un avvocato le chiederà se mai lui fu violento con lei e lei dirà questo, così come un avvocato lo chiese a mia madre quando i miei stavano per separarsi...peccato che la violenta fu mia madre  unghie piantate in faccia in reazione ad uno schiaffo...come mi disse mia madre, quei segni che rimasero a lungo furono un bel memento per mio padre a non menare le mani.


 Daniele ciao, non conosco ancora la tua storia ma da come parli sembri davvero incazzato nero, posso solo dirti che lei ha già avuto l'opportunità dii farmi il culo come si usa in questi canoni, visto che in quell'occasione è l'ho dovuta per forza di cose accompagnare in ospedale. Li fu molto semplice per i medici constatare che non si trattò di caduta e in tutti i modi possibili le chiesero di sporgere denuncia ma lei disse sono caduta. Ora non so se dopo tre anni possa ancora fare male ma tu credi che a quel punto possa + interessarmi!!!!
Capisco tanto delle vs dimostranze ma credo che come tutti sia difficile scegliere di getto, Io cerco di vivere giornalmente pensando a tutte le possibli soluzioni compresa anche quella di continuare con lei!!!!!


----------



## Daniele (7 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Daniele ciao, non conosco ancora la tua storia ma da come parli sembri davvero incazzato nero, posso solo dirti che lei ha già avuto l'opportunità dii farmi il culo come si usa in questi canoni, visto che in quell'occasione è l'ho dovuta per forza di cose accompagnare in ospedale. Li fu molto semplice per i medici constatare che non si trattò di caduta e in tutti i modi possibili le chiesero di sporgere denuncia ma lei disse sono caduta. Ora non so se dopo tre anni possa ancora fare male ma tu credi che a quel punto possa + interessarmi!!!!
> Capisco tanto delle vs dimostranze ma credo che come tutti sia difficile scegliere di getto, Io cerco di vivere giornalmente pensando a tutte le possibli soluzioni compresa anche quella di continuare con lei!!!!!


Puoi continuare con lei...ma parandoti il culo...prima di tutto, quella sua collega non sa più da vedere...che si cercasse quindi un nuovo lavoro la donna in carriera, poi dopo inzia a porre le tue clausole, come lei le pose in passato a te!!! E basta essere zerbini di donne  che si credono dee in terra perchè hanno la figa...cazzo tutte le donne la hanno!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Puoi continuare con lei...ma parandoti il culo...prima di tutto, quella sua collega non sa più da vedere...che si cercasse quindi un nuovo lavoro la donna in carriera, poi dopo inzia a porre le tue clausole, come lei le pose in passato a te!!! E basta essere zerbini di donne  che si credono dee in terra perchè hanno la figa...cazzo tutte le donne la hanno!!!


Ma sono parone loro della figa...
E la danno a chi vogliono loro...a prescindere...
Ora gira così...
Per quanto fedele sarai
Immune da corna non sarai...:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono parone loro della figa...
> E la danno a chi vogliono loro...a prescindere...
> Ora gira così...
> Per quanto fedele sarai
> Immune da corna non sarai...:carneval::carneval:


Vedi, da bello quale sono potrei averne molte, decisamente, ma è il fatto che mi scoccia altamente che siano loro a decidere...troppo spesso sono io a dare il due di picche, o meglio ero.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Daniele ciao, non conosco ancora la tua storia ma da come parli sembri davvero incazzato nero, posso solo dirti che lei ha già avuto l'opportunità dii farmi il culo come si usa in questi canoni, visto che in quell'occasione è l'ho dovuta per forza di cose accompagnare in ospedale. Li fu molto semplice per i medici constatare che non si trattò di caduta e in tutti i modi possibili le chiesero di sporgere denuncia ma lei disse sono caduta. Ora non so se dopo tre anni possa ancora fare male ma tu credi che a quel punto possa + interessarmi!!!!
> Capisco tanto delle vs dimostranze ma credo che come tutti sia difficile scegliere di getto, Io cerco di vivere giornalmente pensando a tutte le possibli soluzioni compresa anche quella di continuare con lei!!!!!


 
si dai retta all'anima pia Daniele e stai fresco........


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2011)

*Bè*

Daniele a dire il vero alcune cose che scrivi son condivisibili....almeno...io condivido...e che spesso estremizzi troppo.......!


----------



## Daniele (7 Luglio 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Daniele a dire il vero alcune cose che scrivi son condivisibili....almeno...io condivido...e che spesso estremizzi troppo.......!


Posso estremizzare, ma in questo caso la vedo male per il nostro nuovo amico, ha una donna che è altamente recidiva, che ha dimostrato una moralità degna di una iena ridens e quindi l'unico consiglio che voglio dare è "Ocio, che per questa il tradimento è il minimo, può farti finire in mutande sotto a un ponte senza passare dal via".
Per l'appunto, anche se la testata è avvenuta anni fa, lei può definirla comunque come un atto che c'è stato e che no ha denunciato in quanto amava il marito, ma potrebbe pesare su:
1) Affidamento
2) Soldi

Onestamente il nostro nuovo amico si trova in una situazione pessima e con una donna che si vede è stata alquanto calcolatrice.


----------



## oscuro (7 Luglio 2011)

*Daniè*

Parlavo a caratteri generali....nello specifico c'è poco da ridere!!


----------



## Eliade (7 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie cmq per aver dato una risposta, non comprendo due cose nella tua risposta.
> 1) cosa intendi se nn ti vuoi separare prendi le distanze da lei;
> 2) per qiìunato riguarda mutuo, in che senso paga lei sono io l'intestatario e per altro siamo in separazioni dei beni, come fa a pagare lei x una cosa non sua. grazie


Allora.
1) Se non ti senti di separarti, perché vuoi vivere la quotidianità con i figli, allora opta per altre soluzione (se pensi di esserne capace), magari come quella del conte: tu ti fai i fatti tuoi fuori dal matrimonio (amicizie, storie, hobby) e tieni la moglie (anche la moglie ha i suoi spazi) come figura amichevole con cui condividi la vita a casa. lei non chiede nulla, tu altrettanto.
2) avevo capito che la casa fosse cointestata...sorry.


----------



## makbet72 (7 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Puoi continuare con lei...ma parandoti il culo...prima di tutto, quella sua collega non sa più da vedere...che si cercasse quindi un nuovo lavoro la donna in carriera, poi dopo inzia a porre le tue clausole, come lei le pose in passato a te!!! E basta essere zerbini di donne che si credono dee in terra perchè hanno la figa...cazzo tutte le donne la hanno!!!


be sull'essere zerbino fidati ho già dato prova di questo, cioè mi spiego meglio, da tutta questa storia ho tratto un grandissimo vantaggio.... ho perso 22 kg si certo facendo dieta palestra ma le collere aiutano di +. Penso d+ a me parrucchiere abbigliamento roba che mi ha sempre visto in un modo strizza gli occhi per capire se sono sempre io!!!! il mio carattere si è drasticamente trasformato in forte sono io a decidere la mia vita e come farla . Sono tornato ad uscire con gli amici e rientrare alle 4 del mattino trovando lei sveglia ad aspettare. Gioco a tennis nuovamente vado a correre e onestamente parlando da un mesetto ad oggi ho iniziato a guardare le mie clienti che fino a tempo fa erano solo clienti come possibili conquiste. Lei di contro capisce che adesso niente è + certo quindi o si adatta e riga dritto o deve essere lei a adesso a seguire ogni mia mossa....Devo cmq ammettere che non smetto mai di tenerla d'occhio quindi non sono accecato al punto di non vedere ma ho solo detto che da quando ci siamo parlati non ammetto + nessun ma e nessun forse o scusa era un amica/o.

Cmq questo non significa che sia tutto risolto, il dolore resta lacerante ma come avrete capito a vostre spese è il vostro dolore anche se gli rinfacci il tutto lei ti dirà non posso tornare indietro ed è quindi inutile martoriarsi l'anima.
Come dite la maggior parte si dovrebbe sessere davvero convinti di staccare la spina ed eliminare il male, resta cmq un fatto non trascurabile io a quella donna buona o cattiva l'ho sempre amata!!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> be sull'essere zerbino fidati ho già dato prova di questo, cioè mi spiego meglio, da tutta questa storia ho tratto un grandissimo vantaggio.... ho perso 22 kg si certo facendo dieta palestra ma le collere aiutano di +. Penso d+ a me parrucchiere abbigliamento roba che mi ha sempre visto in un modo strizza gli occhi per capire se sono sempre io!!!! il mio carattere si è drasticamente trasformato in forte sono io a decidere la mia vita e come farla . Sono tornato ad uscire con gli amici e rientrare alle 4 del mattino trovando lei sveglia ad aspettare. Gioco a tennis nuovamente vado a correre e onestamente parlando da un mesetto ad oggi ho iniziato a guardare le mie clienti che fino a tempo fa erano solo clienti come possibili conquiste. Lei di contro capisce che adesso niente è + certo quindi o si adatta e riga dritto o deve essere lei a adesso a seguire ogni mia mossa....Devo cmq ammettere che non smetto mai di tenerla d'occhio quindi non sono accecato al punto di non vedere ma ho solo detto che da quando ci siamo parlati non ammetto + nessun ma e nessun forse o scusa era un amica/o.
> 
> Cmq questo non significa che sia tutto risolto, il dolore resta lacerante ma come avrete capito a vostre spese è il vostro dolore anche se gli rinfacci il tutto lei ti dirà non posso tornare indietro ed è quindi inutile martoriarsi l'anima.
> Come dite la maggior parte si dovrebbe sessere davvero convinti di staccare la spina ed eliminare il male, resta cmq un fatto non trascurabile io a quella donna buona o cattiva l'ho sempre amata!!!!!


Si ti capisco.
Ma ridimensiona l'amore che hai per lei.
Impara a considerarla solo una donna, tra le altre.
Hai potuto scegliere?
No.
Eravate giovani...e con una gravidanza indesiderata di mezzo.
Renditi conto di quanto ha pesato questo.
Fatti i tuoi doveri materiali di marito...spassatela...
E' ora che tu viva.
Ridimensionando amori...sono subito stato meglio con me stesso.
Guarda come è finito Daniele XD.

Poi le dici...
Senti vuoi essere la mia compagna?
Parliamone...
Fammi sapere quando hai finito di troieggiare in giro con sfigati di infimo ordine...e sei pronta per fare la donna matura.

Cosa credi?
Perchè tu ti devi adattare a lei pur di non perderla o di rimetterci?
Hai la grande occasione di salvare capra e cavoli.
E di non rimetterci nulla.

Vedrai al minimo casin avrà bisogno di te...
E allora le dici...Ma cara...non hai i tuoi amichetti? Va da loro...

Io so come si sta a sentirsi venire dopo anche della cuccia del gatto...
Ciò...

Basta.


----------



## makbet72 (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ti capisco.
> Ma ridimensiona l'amore che hai per lei.
> Impara a considerarla solo una donna, tra le altre.
> Hai potuto scegliere?
> ...


Condivido pienamente ciò che dici, certo come ho già detto è una scelta difficile e rischiosa ma per adesso e quello che mi sono prefissato. Io capisc un pò anche daniele ma non riesco cmq ad essere così distruttivo nei confronti di lei. In fondo ne son ancora innamorato altrimenti non saremmo qui a chiedere consigli!!!!!! NNoto in lei un certo cambiamento ma è da capire se è un fattore di comodo come a dire "lo tengo tranquillo" o xkè realmente è cambiata. Detto questo cmq c'è una sola cosa che mi fa sperare in tutte le situazioni che si è cercata ha commesso sempre un errore di troppo questo figlio di una cosa che non le è mai appartenuto. Io mi sono sempre accorto dei suoi malumori ed è grazie a questo che son sempre riuscito a venirne a capo!!!!!
A parte l'essere diventato cornuto che come ha già detto qualcuno per un uomo non è una cosa da poco!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Condivido pienamente ciò che dici, certo come ho già detto è una scelta difficile e rischiosa ma per adesso e quello che mi sono prefissato. Io capisc un pò anche daniele ma non riesco cmq ad essere così distruttivo nei confronti di lei. In fondo ne son ancora innamorato altrimenti non saremmo qui a chiedere consigli!!!!!! NNoto in lei un certo cambiamento ma è da capire se è un fattore di comodo come a dire "lo tengo tranquillo" o xkè realmente è cambiata. Detto questo cmq c'è una sola cosa che mi fa sperare in tutte le situazioni che si è cercata ha commesso sempre un errore di troppo questo figlio di una cosa che non le è mai appartenuto. Io mi sono sempre accorto dei suoi malumori ed è grazie a questo che son sempre riuscito a venirne a capo!!!!!
> A parte l'essere diventato cornuto che come ha già detto qualcuno per un uomo non è una cosa da poco!!!!


Daniele:
Non è sposato.
Non ha figli.
Non è passato per la tua strada.
Sa tutto di tutto: ma solo in teoria.
Meglio che ascolti uomini sposati con prole che hanno avuto certi problemi.
Non parlano certo come lui.
Lui è da centro sociale oramai.


----------



## makbet72 (7 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele:
> Non è sposato.
> Non ha figli.
> Non è passato per la tua strada.
> ...


Be questo era comprensibile da ciò che racconta, io posso solo dire che la delusione di ciò che ho subito è tanta, cerco solo di rimanere + lucido posibile per evitare di pentirni in un futuro prossimo ... Riguardo tutti voi vi ringrazio siete persone speciali,  che magari (Anzi sicuramente) hanno passato prima di me questo dolore e magari oggi hanno risolto o cmq si sentono diversi realizzati: 
non posso dire che io sono sereno ma dico solo che dentro di me ho delle idee precise da realizzare. Lei già sa che ho intenzione di tradirla è mi ha chiesto di non farlo " spiegandomi che come lei mi pentiro di ciò che ho fatto" io voglio invece consumare e riacuistare un bricciolo di dignità (forse a torto) in effetti può benissimo perdonare anche lei,  poi qualora mi accorgo che tutto questo non porti a nulla e che non ci sia più nulla da recuperare non c'è altra soluzione che il divorzio. Fino ad allora proverò a vivere dignitosamente per me,  per i miei figli cercando di vivere una nuova vita magari migliore!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (7 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Be questo era comprensibile da ciò che racconta, io posso solo dire che la delusione di ciò che ho subito è tanta, cerco solo di rimanere + lucido posibile per evitare di pentirni in un futuro prossimo ... Riguardo tutti voi vi ringrazio siete persone speciali,  che magari (Anzi sicuramente) hanno passato prima di me questo dolore e magari oggi hanno risolto o cmq si sentono diversi realizzati:
> non posso dire che io sono sereno ma dico solo che dentro di me ho delle idee precise da realizzare. Lei già sa che ho intenzione di tradirla è mi ha chiesto di non farlo " spiegandomi che come lei mi pentiro di ciò che ho fatto" io voglio invece consumare e riacuistare un bricciolo di dignità (forse a torto) in effetti può benissimo perdonare anche lei,  poi qualora mi accorgo che tutto questo non porti a nulla e che non ci sia più nulla da recuperare non c'è altra soluzione che il divorzio. Fino ad allora proverò a vivere dignitosamente per me,  per i miei figli cercando di vivere una nuova vita magari migliore!!!!


Pian con le bombe il tuo non è tradimento.
Tu non lo fai di nascosto da lei no?
Ti sei solo rotto di dover per forza...
di cose....
Trombare solo con lei...
In virtù di chissà quali cose eh?
Sentimi bene...se una donna ti fa capire che il tuo amore per lei, vale meno di una pippa di tabacco...perchè ha "preferito" un altro...non vedo perchè tu ti debba sacrificare no?

Ma tu non tradisci...
Il traditore fa di nascosto.
Tu le dici...mi dispiace...ma adesso mi vedo con altre...
Tu hai voluto questo eh?
Altrimenti non facevi certe cose...

E fidati...se trovi la tipa giusta...starai subito bene...

Magari questa ripara a tutti i danni fatti da quell'altra...

Mai dire mai...
E poi hai più positività ed energia per "spopportare" tua moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (8 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele:
> Non è sposato.
> Non ha figli.
> Non è passato per la tua strada.
> ...


 
no...da Villa Baruzziana...


----------



## Daniele (8 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pian con le bombe il tuo non è tradimento.
> Tu non lo fai di nascosto da lei no?
> Ti sei solo rotto di dover per forza...
> di cose....
> ...


L'ha percossa, la tardisce...ditemi un poco chi la avrebbe vinta. Conte smettila di fornire la tua idea squallida di vita, smettila davvero, se hai una donna c he si è accontantata di te, baciati i gomiti, ma del resto non tutte sono come lei.
Allora fermo restando che il matrimonio è "solo" un contratto legale e quello di cui parlo io ha un valore molto maggiore di un contratto legale, i figli sono un'altra cosa. Ma pur sempre vero io mi ricordo quando stavo male, avrei potuto fare dfel male anche a dei figli senza alcun problema se li avessi visti come ostacolo tra me e il mio tentativo di morire e viste certe condizioni al telegiornale...succede. E a me successe un anno dopo essere stato tradito di stare così male, quindi certe cose scavano dentro,scavano lentamente e poi ti si apre come una voragione dalla strada e ci cadi dentro.
I miei consigli sono voluti sempre a preservare da chi cammina pensando che tutto sia finito da questa voragina, nella quale troppi ci sono caduti e tutti con la baldanzosità di essere fuori ormai dal guano.
Se non ci fosse stata la testata...allora lui avrebbe avuto un tappeto rosso sotto i piedi, ora come ora lei potrà sempre usare quella cosa per dimostrare che lui è un violento. Ricordo che in regime di separazione se nessuno dei due può permettersi una casa a parte, quella coniugale spetta ad entrambi, ma in casi di violenze...ecco, allora no.
Quindi andarci con i piedi di piombo sarebbe il caso.
Poi Conte, tu spari consigli solo per nutrire il tuo ego è evidente ai non puttanieri di questo sito , alcune volte ci becchi, ma consigliare di tradire, ma che! Sei stupido o solo nato ieri?


----------



## Daniele (8 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no...da Villa Baruzziana...


Non ci scherzare, solo i coglioni credono che quelle strutture servino a qualcosa se non a sbolognare un problema ad altri per non risolverlo per nulla. Ti farei provare un pai di quei farmaci se solo tu volessi...altro che andare in giro con donne, sarebbe tanto se tu ti alzassi dal letto...e negli anni quei poveracci muoiono consumati da droghe.


----------



## makbet72 (8 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'ha percossa, la tardisce...ditemi un poco chi la avrebbe vinta. Conte smettila di fornire la tua idea squallida di vita, smettila davvero, se hai una donna c he si è accontantata di te, baciati i gomiti, ma del resto non tutte sono come lei.
> Allora fermo restando che il matrimonio è "solo" un contratto legale e quello di cui parlo io ha un valore molto maggiore di un contratto legale, i figli sono un'altra cosa. Ma pur sempre vero io mi ricordo quando stavo male, avrei potuto fare dfel male anche a dei figli senza alcun problema se li avessi visti come ostacolo tra me e il mio tentativo di morire e viste certe condizioni al telegiornale...succede. E a me successe un anno dopo essere stato tradito di stare così male, quindi certe cose scavano dentro,scavano lentamente e poi ti si apre come una voragione dalla strada e ci cadi dentro.
> I miei consigli sono voluti sempre a preservare da chi cammina pensando che tutto sia finito da questa voragina, nella quale troppi ci sono caduti e tutti con la baldanzosità di essere fuori ormai dal guano.
> Se non ci fosse stata la testata...allora lui avrebbe avuto un tappeto rosso sotto i piedi, ora come ora lei potrà sempre usare quella cosa per dimostrare che lui è un violento. Ricordo che in regime di separazione se nessuno dei due può permettersi una casa a parte, quella coniugale spetta ad entrambi, ma in casi di violenze...ecco, allora no.
> ...


 Certamente Daniele l'ho percossa ma ben tra anni fa, li si che commisi un grave errore che come ho già ribadito ho + che pagato, Anche in questo caso avrei potuto farle male ma io dagli errori cerco di trarne il lato positivo ed è quindi stato questo il motivo x cui in questa situazione a dir poco peggiore non ho alzato un dito anzi ho messo nelle condizioni lei di dire cosa ha portato a ciò che ha fatto.
é stata lei a dirmi scegli tranquillamente io ho sbagliato ma se non vuoi + stare con me sarò io ad andarmene ache se sono parole di circostanza il fatto che lo abbia fatto è per me già qualcosa. Io non credo che sia fonte di un ricatto ma se dovrei temere questo non avrebbe alcuna importanza....se decidi di non stare + con una persona non ti importa cosa possa accadere la cosa che a me importa + di tutto è l'amore dei nostri figli che debbano soffrire il meno possibile.... In quanto a tradire non ha tutti i tortii il conte vedio caro daniele non sarò un genio ma tutto ciò che lei ha fatto tradimento compreso è tutto documentato a titolo di garanzia messaggi e quant'altro, se io tradisco mi rendo conto che un minimo di rabbia c'è non è farsi una storia come ha provato lei. Poi da qualunque punto di vista guardi è tutto sbagliato. Sempre tradimento è o x giusta o per ingusta causa.


----------



## Daniele (8 Luglio 2011)

Chiedi a Kid se il tradimento di sua moglie rispetto al suo ha portato vantaggi!! Si stanno insieme e hanno i loro equilibri, ma dentro di me penso che Kid abbia retto male il colpo, di certo lo ha retto meglio lei. Il che porta a pensare ad una cosa, non pensare mai che una persona reagisca ad una tua azione come tu reagiresti, potrebbe essere diverso.
Fai come ti pare, ma se tradisci per rabbia, allora che ci stai a fare in casa? Che esempio saresti per i tuoi figli? Un padre vendicativo e rabbioso? Auguri, penseresti al bene dei tuoi figli dando come insegnamento occhio per occhio dente per dente! Ti chiedo solo di essere coerente con le tue scelte, se per te tradirla per mettere le cose in pari è giusto fallo, ma insegna questa filosofia ai tuoi figli, visto che ci credi, da figlio, si è stufi di genitori che insegnano e insegnano e non seguono na mazza di quello che dicono.


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Be questo era comprensibile da ciò che racconta, io posso solo dire che la delusione di ciò che ho subito è tanta, cerco solo di rimanere + lucido posibile per evitare di pentirni in un futuro prossimo ... *Riguardo tutti voi vi ringrazio siete persone speciali,  che magari (Anzi sicuramente) hanno passato prima di me questo dolore e magari oggi hanno risolto o cmq si sentono diversi realizzati:
> non posso dire che io sono sereno ma dico solo che dentro di me ho delle idee precise da realizzare. Lei già sa che ho intenzione di tradirla è mi ha chiesto di non farlo *" spiegandomi che come lei mi pentiro di ciò che ho fatto" io voglio invece consumare e riacuistare un bricciolo di dignità (forse a torto) in effetti può benissimo perdonare anche lei,  poi qualora mi accorgo che tutto questo non porti a nulla e che non ci sia più nulla da recuperare non c'è altra soluzione che il divorzio. Fino ad allora proverò a vivere dignitosamente per me,  per i miei figli cercando di vivere una nuova vita magari migliore!!!!


Tu non hai mai perso dignità, pertanto non devi riacquistare proprio nulla...
Tradendola ti comporteresti esattamente come lei (il fatto che lei lo sappia non vuol dire nulla).

Lei non si è mai pentita davvero di quello che ha fatto (altrimenti non lo avrebbe rifatto no?), quindi pensa tu che razza di persona diventeresti.

Io penso si tratti solo di scegliere il tipo di persona che si vuole essere: puoi scegliere di essere "un animale" e andare da lei e darle altre 10 testate. Puoi scegliere di essere come lei e fare il bel maritino che è tanto soddisfatto della giornata fuori col collega (lei ti può anche perdonare ma, a lungo andare, si stancherà di perdonare e tornerà a comportarsi come prima). Oppure puoi scegliere di essere una persona coerente e corretta con l'educazione che vuoi dare ai tuoi figli, tua moglie ha sbagliato una volta di troppo, la lasci e ti ricostruisci una vita per te e tuo figlio (o due...non ricordo).


----------



## Daniele (8 Luglio 2011)

Più che altro vorrei aggiungere una cosetta, tua moglie è scivolata per troppe volte dientro questo errore, adesso ti chiedo, se anche tu scivossi nel medesimo errore più e più volte si chiamerebbe errore o scelta? E come spiegare ai figli che il non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te è una filosofia da perdenti? Adesso voglio saperlo, sono curioso sul come le persone possono essere da una parte persone del cavolo e dall'altra splendidi genitori senza essere degli ipocriti assurdi.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tu non hai mai perso dignità, pertanto non devi riacquistare proprio nulla...
> Tradendola ti comporteresti esattamente come lei (il fatto che lei lo sappia non vuol dire nulla).
> 
> Lei non si è mai pentita davvero di quello che ha fatto (altrimenti non lo avrebbe rifatto no?), quindi pensa tu che razza di persona diventeresti.
> ...


quoto tutto


----------



## Diletta (8 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Be questo era comprensibile da ciò che racconta, io posso solo dire che la delusione di ciò che ho subito è tanta, cerco solo di rimanere + lucido posibile per evitare di pentirni in un futuro prossimo ... Riguardo tutti voi vi ringrazio siete persone speciali,  che magari (Anzi sicuramente) hanno passato prima di me questo dolore e magari oggi hanno risolto o cmq si sentono diversi realizzati:
> non posso dire che io sono sereno ma dico solo che dentro di me ho delle idee precise da realizzare. Lei già sa che ho intenzione di tradirla è mi ha chiesto di non farlo " spiegandomi che come lei mi pentiro di ciò che ho fatto" io voglio invece consumare e riacuistare un bricciolo di dignità (forse a torto) in effetti può benissimo perdonare anche lei,  poi qualora mi accorgo che tutto questo non porti a nulla e che non ci sia più nulla da recuperare non c'è altra soluzione che il divorzio. Fino ad allora proverò a vivere dignitosamente per me,  per i miei figli cercando di vivere una nuova vita magari migliore!!!!



Infatti, non agire a caldo, riacquista la lucidità che ora non hai altrimenti rischi di pentirti di un gesto affrettato, oltre tutto avete due bimbi.

Riguardo alla tua idea di tradirla, il tradimento si fa di nascosto approfittando della fiducia del partner, quindi non è più il tuo caso. 
Diciamo che vuoi commettere un adulterio, in parole povere vuoi scoparti un'altra.
Perché no?
Se tu non hai avuto altre esperienze al di fuori di lei (come mi è parso di capire) mi pare un'esigenza più che normale, e ora con la vostra crisi lo è ancora di più.
E' il desiderio di rivalsa, di sentirti sullo stesso piano, perché al momento, diciamocelo, ti senti inferiore a lei ed emerge in pieno l'orgoglio del maschio ferito.
E' inutile far finta che non sia così, a te brucia moltissimo questa offesa e ti brucia ancora di più perché lei è stata l'unica per te.
Correggimi se sbaglio.
Non credo che una avventura sessuale comprometta ulteriormente la vostra situazione, se mai potrebbe avere un effetto risanante.
Ti stupirai che a parlare così sia una donna, ma quello che penso io lo dico, sempre, senza preoccuparmi degli attacchi che mi giungeranno da più fronti.
Buona fortuna !


----------



## makbet72 (8 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro vorrei aggiungere una cosetta, tua moglie è scivolata per troppe volte dientro questo errore, adesso ti chiedo, se anche tu scivossi nel medesimo errore più e più volte si chiamerebbe errore o scelta? E come spiegare ai figli che il non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te è una filosofia da perdenti? Adesso voglio saperlo, sono curioso sul come le persone possono essere da una parte persone del cavolo e dall'altra splendidi genitori senza essere degli ipocriti assurdi.


Caro daniele spero innanzi tutto che la tua rabbia non sia indirizzata a me in senzo di disprezzo che poverino ad oggi le ho sempre prese di santa ragione dalla vita. Comprendo bnissimo ciò che dici ma non tirare sempre in ballo i figli come scudo!!!! in primis io di quello che ha fatto la mia gentil signora non ho mai cercato di metterli contro a lei anzi abbiamo sempre e cmq cercato di lasciarli fuori xkè non hanno colpa. Avrei in questo caso potuto  sputtanarla avendo un figlio di 17 anni che capisce benissimo,  non è un tonto ma non l'ho fatto, dico solo che certo far la sua stessa cosa non ha un gran senso ma non la sto progettando qualora avvenisse be non sarebbe un dramma.... In quanto agli insegnamenti che diamo ai nostri figli in primis c'è quello di godersi la giovinezza che a noi è mancata magari avere + fidanzate ecc. Detto questo ad oggi continuo il mio percorso cercando di capire bene il dafarsi di buono vedo cmq che lei oggi è diversa ma il cavallo buono va visto nella distanza.....


----------



## makbet72 (8 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti, non agire a caldo, riacquista la lucidità che ora non hai altrimenti rischi di pentirti di un gesto affrettato, oltre tutto avete due bimbi.
> 
> Riguardo alla tua idea di tradirla, il tradimento si fa di nascosto approfittando della fiducia del partner, quindi non è più il tuo caso.
> Diciamo che vuoi commettere un adulterio, in parole povere vuoi scoparti un'altra.
> ...


 Ma chi sei ....dove sei....sei il mio angelo!!! sembra quasi tu mi leggessi nella mente è proprio quello che ho immagginato e sentirlo dire da una donna mi rincuora tantissimo. In fin dei conti e la pura verità e a sentir parlar qualcuno magari nel suo io lei vorrebbe proprio che sbagliassi anche io !!!Grazie Diletta


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Ma chi sei ....dove sei....sei il mio angelo!!! sembra quasi tu mi leggessi nella mente è proprio quello che ho immagginato e sentirlo dire da una donna mi rincuora tantissimo. In fin dei conti e la pura verità e a sentir parlar qualcuno magari nel suo io lei vorrebbe proprio che sbagliassi anche io !!!Grazie Diletta


E' curioso come Diletta quello che pensa lo dice sempre...ma poi non riesce a metterlo in pratica per se stessa. Se la pensasse davvero così..non farebbe tanta manfrina per aver scoperto che il marito, all'epoca da fidanzati, ebbe varie storie di puro sesso...senza nulla togliere all'amore per lei...

Senza contare che adulterio e tradimento sono la stessa cosa...-.-''


Ti consiglio di riflettere bene...


----------



## makbet72 (8 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' curioso come Diletta quello che pensa lo dice sempre...ma poi non riesce a metterlo in pratica per se stessa. Se la pensasse davvero così..non farebbe tanta manfrina per aver scoperto che il marito, all'epoca da fidanzati, ebbe varie storie di puro sesso...senza nulla togliere all'amore per lei...
> 
> Senza contare che adulterio e tradimento sono la stessa cosa...-.-''
> 
> ...


Be penso che riflettere bene è nel mio dna, altrimenti non sarei qui a discutere avrei già fatto!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## passante (8 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti, non agire a caldo, riacquista la lucidità che ora non hai altrimenti rischi di pentirti di un gesto affrettato, oltre tutto avete due bimbi.
> 
> Riguardo alla tua idea di tradirla, il tradimento si fa di nascosto approfittando della fiducia del partner, quindi non è più il tuo caso.
> Diciamo che vuoi commettere un adulterio, in parole povere vuoi scoparti un'altra.
> ...


io non ti attacco, ma ti trovo un po' incongruente. come puoi consigliare a una persona di fare ciò che a te fa soffrire? non capisco, sai.


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Be penso che riflettere bene è nel mio dna, altrimenti non sarei qui a discutere avrei già fatto!!!!!:rotfl:


Mah non credo. Ti ho dato spunti di riflessione, ma hai risposto solo a chi ti dava l'assoluzione...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no...da Villa Baruzziana...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...tutto si spiega amico mio...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'ha percossa, la tardisce...ditemi un poco chi la avrebbe vinta. Conte smettila di fornire la tua idea squallida di vita, smettila davvero, se hai una donna c he si è accontantata di te, baciati i gomiti, ma del resto non tutte sono come lei.
> Allora fermo restando che il matrimonio è "solo" un contratto legale e quello di cui parlo io ha un valore molto maggiore di un contratto legale, i figli sono un'altra cosa. Ma pur sempre vero io mi ricordo quando stavo male, avrei potuto fare dfel male anche a dei figli senza alcun problema se li avessi visti come ostacolo tra me e il mio tentativo di morire e viste certe condizioni al telegiornale...succede. E a me successe un anno dopo essere stato tradito di stare così male, quindi certe cose scavano dentro,scavano lentamente e poi ti si apre come una voragione dalla strada e ci cadi dentro.
> I miei consigli sono voluti sempre a preservare da chi cammina pensando che tutto sia finito da questa voragina, nella quale troppi ci sono caduti e tutti con la baldanzosità di essere fuori ormai dal guano.
> Se non ci fosse stata la testata...allora lui avrebbe avuto un tappeto rosso sotto i piedi, ora come ora lei potrà sempre usare quella cosa per dimostrare che lui è un violento. Ricordo che in regime di separazione se nessuno dei due può permettersi una casa a parte, quella coniugale spetta ad entrambi, ma in casi di violenze...ecco, allora no.
> ...


Nessun consiglio.
Io dico solo che se lui scopa con un' altra dopo che è stato tradito...non è tradimento.
Se lui le dice...ora io esco con altre donne e tu devi stare zitta e muta...non è tradimento.
Lei liberissima di denunciarlo per violenza eh?
Lei gli ha fatto una porcata di nascosto...lui le ha dato una vera legnata sul naso...diritta e sincera.
Ma io non sparo consigli eh?
Per me faccia come crede...
Ma tu che parli tanto di rispetto...
Perchè dovrei averne verso chi non ne ha con me?
In dove siamo?

Ma in ogni caso non è tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Certamente Daniele l'ho percossa ma ben tra anni fa, li si che commisi un grave errore che come ho già ribadito ho + che pagato, Anche in questo caso avrei potuto farle male ma io dagli errori cerco di trarne il lato positivo ed è quindi stato questo il motivo x cui in questa situazione a dir poco peggiore non ho alzato un dito anzi ho messo nelle condizioni lei di dire cosa ha portato a ciò che ha fatto.
> é stata lei a dirmi scegli tranquillamente io ho sbagliato ma se non vuoi + stare con me sarò io ad andarmene ache se sono parole di circostanza il fatto che lo abbia fatto è per me già qualcosa. Io non credo che sia fonte di un ricatto ma se dovrei temere questo non avrebbe alcuna importanza....se decidi di non stare + con una persona non ti importa cosa possa accadere la cosa che a me importa + di tutto è l'amore dei nostri figli che debbano soffrire il meno possibile.... In quanto a tradire non ha tutti i tortii il conte vedio caro daniele non sarò un genio ma tutto ciò che lei ha fatto tradimento compreso è tutto documentato a titolo di garanzia messaggi e quant'altro, se io tradisco mi rendo conto che un minimo di rabbia c'è non è farsi una storia come ha provato lei. Poi da qualunque punto di vista guardi è tutto sbagliato. Sempre tradimento è o x giusta o per ingusta causa.


Insomma ha lo stesso senso di amoremio che dice a suo marito: neanch'io avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum del genere...
Così anche lui prova la sua bella avventuretta e amen.
Il suo ego si sistema.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti, non agire a caldo, riacquista la lucidità che ora non hai altrimenti rischi di pentirti di un gesto affrettato, oltre tutto avete due bimbi.
> 
> Riguardo alla tua idea di tradirla, il tradimento si fa di nascosto approfittando della fiducia del partner, quindi non è più il tuo caso.
> Diciamo che vuoi commettere un adulterio, in parole povere vuoi scoparti un'altra.
> ...


Donna qui tra le mie braccia.
Figurati che attacchi...hai scritto un post bellissimo!:up::up::up:
Insomma Cristo Santo...lei allora ha diritto di farsi avventurette e lui no?
Non dico che le deve fare per forza...ma sai com'è no? Lasciare la porta aperta...capita l'occasione buona...e ci si lascia andare...
Poi si dice...scusami cara...sono scivolato...sai come vanno certe cose no?
Neanche tu hai saputo resistere a quelle tentazioni...
Ergo?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Ma chi sei ....dove sei....sei il mio angelo!!! sembra quasi tu mi leggessi nella mente è proprio quello che ho immagginato e sentirlo dire da una donna mi rincuora tantissimo. In fin dei conti e la pura verità e a sentir parlar qualcuno magari nel suo io lei vorrebbe proprio che sbagliassi anche io !!!Grazie Diletta


EHEHEHEHEHE...
Una donna che non si piange addosso...e decisa a dar battaglia...
Ci volevano donne così nel forum vero?:up::up::up:
Anche a me lei piace molto...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' curioso come Diletta quello che pensa lo dice sempre...ma poi non riesce a metterlo in pratica per se stessa. Se la pensasse davvero così..non farebbe tanta manfrina per aver scoperto che il marito, all'epoca da fidanzati, ebbe varie storie di puro sesso...senza nulla togliere all'amore per lei...
> 
> Senza contare che adulterio e tradimento sono la stessa cosa...-.-''
> 
> ...


NO.
Diletta ha capito, ha compreso, sta cambiando...te lo dico io...e ucci ucci ucci...desso non la ferma pì nesun...
Mo si leva tutte le corna che ha in testa...e incomincia a vivere...
Altro che passare la vita a lagnarsi delle disgrazie...
E come iniziaerà a vivere...vedrai come suo marito le corre dietro...
Cazzo quale marito sta volentieri con una lagna piangente?:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Diletta ha capito, ha compreso, sta cambiando...te lo dico io...e ucci ucci ucci...desso non la ferma pì nesun...
> Mo si leva tutte le corna che ha in testa...e incomincia a vivere...
> Altro che passare la vita a lagnarsi delle disgrazie...
> ...


Dall'ultimo post che ha scritto a lemon...non mi pare...anzi sembra sempre lo stesso.

Come al solito capisci solo quello che vuoi tu...

E se invece il comportamento che le proponi tu, farebbe si che il marito si levasse tutti gli sfizi di questo mondo con le altre...a lei andrebbe bene lo stesso?

E per la cronaca, ci sta un marito che ama la moglie, quello che non ama...beh sai già come si comporta no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dall'ultimo post che ha scritto a lemon...non mi pare...anzi sembra sempre lo stesso.
> 
> Come al solito capisci solo quello che vuoi tu...
> 
> ...


CHi la fa l'aspetti.
Ho visto troppe persone prenderla rigorosamente nel culo...
Solo perchè uno ti dice ti amo.
Io se fossi lui, direi, tu adesso mi esponi all'adulterio.
Se a lei non sta bene?
Liberissima di andarsene.


----------



## Eliade (8 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *CHi la fa l'aspetti.*
> Ho visto troppe persone prenderla rigorosamente nel culo...
> Solo perchè uno ti dice ti amo.
> Io se fossi lui, direi, tu adesso mi esponi all'adulterio.
> ...


Non sono d'accordo...penso che un matrimonio meriti molto di più di un chi la fa l'aspetti, no se dici di amare comunque il tuo coniuge traditore. Ma poi, per me, si riconduce sempre al discorso di che tipo di persona di vuole essere...

Se non lo amassi più, allora è un'altra cosa.

Anche ora è liberissima di andarsene, non trovo coerenza nel comportarsi esattamente come la persona che ti ha fatto soffrire, perché vorrebbe dire che quella sofferenza non era reale...e allora perché tante manfrine?


----------



## Sole (8 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessun consiglio.
> Io dico solo che se lui scopa con un' altra dopo che è stato tradito...non è tradimento.
> Se lui le dice...ora io esco con altre donne e tu devi stare zitta e muta...non è tradimento.


Non è tradimento, ma non mi sembra il modo più intelligente per affrontare la situazione eh.

Io posso anche concepire un matrimonio senza amore, ma dove alla base ci sia comunque rispetto e stima reciproca. E dove un'eventuale libertà sessuale sia concordata esplicitamente e condivisa: una scelta, insomma, frutto di un percorso comune.

Da quello che ho letto non mi pare questo il caso.


----------



## makbet72 (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah non credo. Ti ho dato spunti di riflessione, ma hai risposto solo a chi ti dava l'assoluzione...


Be scusate ma qui nessuno assolve nessuno, RICORDATEVI CHE SIAMO GLI OFFESI...... sto solo cercando di ascoltare diverse campane xkè diciamolo ognuno di noi in un momento così perde la connessione, questo forum serve a far ritrovare tranquillità e far capire il da fare. Poi sono sempre scelte personali non posso venir dopo e dire è stata colpa vostra!!!!!
Se si legge ogni risposta al mio post fatta da voi in ognuno trovi la soluzione giusta.
Anche io ho subito pensato alla separazione ma questo comportava uno shok bestiale per i miei figli e per tutto quello che mi gira in torno lavoro compreso. detto questo ho solo chiesto alla signora cosa l'ha spinta in questa vicenda e ascoltando le sue risposte ho capito che non era il caso far succedere uno scandalo, qualcuno mi ha detto sputtanala ovunque mi pare daniele, io rispondo ma farei del male a lei o a me ed i miei figli. Premetto non sono un violento ho solo agito d'istinto 3 anni fa e quando in tv sentite certe cose non vi sorprendete io sono stato fortunato ancora oggi sento il rimbombo del crack che fece il naso. Credo che la mia filosofia di vita sia stata calpestata da un'azione immorale io non ho mai sentito questa esigenza, capisco a chi dice che non è bello far la stessa cosa che non porta a nulla avete ragione ma per troppo tempo sono stato un padre modello almeno spero un marito sempre presente uno che ha sempre messo lei in primo piano. Oggi sono io che ho riacquistato l'autostima di me stesso tre volta a settimana vado dal parrucchiere a farmi bello uscire nuovamente con amici sapendo cmq che posso farlo a testa alta senza mai aver macchiato il mio stato di marito e uomo!!!!! Non esco per farmi la scopata ma qualora avvenisse non sarei di certo pentito:


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' curioso come Diletta quello che pensa lo dice sempre...ma poi non riesce a metterlo in pratica per se stessa. Se la pensasse davvero così..non farebbe tanta manfrina per aver scoperto che il marito, all'epoca da fidanzati, ebbe varie storie di puro sesso...senza nulla togliere all'amore per lei...
> 
> Senza contare che adulterio e tradimento sono la stessa cosa...-.-''
> 
> ...



Ma Eliade, un conto è vedere le cose dall'esterno, senza coinvolgimenti emotivi.
Cerco di mettermi nella loro situazione e dare la mia opinione in proposito, ma capisci bene che non sarà mai la stessa cosa che viverla in prima persona.
Io sono, come tanti altri, in cammino insieme a mio marito per cercare un nuovo modo di stare insieme, più autentico.
Cosa dovrei mettere in pratica per me stessa?
Pareggiare i cosiddetti conti?
E se non fosse questo ciò che voglio?     
Nel caso di Macbeth è lui che ha espresso questa intenzione, io l'ho semplicemente avallata per tutti i motivi esposti, non solo (e sarebbe l'ultimo dei motivi) per rivalsa.

Tradimento e adulterio sono due termini che bene si prestano a giocare con le parole.
Per essere sottili: posso commettere adulterio senza tradire quando lo dico apertamente al partner.
Certo...è una sottigliezza, ma c'è


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma ha lo stesso senso di amoremio che dice a suo marito: neanch'io avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum del genere...
> Così anche lui prova la sua bella avventuretta e amen.
> *Il suo ego si sistema.*


*
*


Proprio così Conte: il suo ego si sistema.
Perché non viene capita questa cosa?


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io non ti attacco, ma ti trovo un po' incongruente. come puoi consigliare a una persona di fare ciò che a te fa soffrire? non capisco, sai.



Perché mi sforzo di andare al di là del mio egoismo e cerco di calarmi nella situazione, nello specifico quella di Macbeth.
Lui  porterà sempre con sé l'offesa al suo ego ferito, questa riemergerà anche quando e se le cose si sistemeranno fra loro, e tutte le volte che succederà saranno dolori.
Pensaci su anche tu


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Anche io ho subito pensato alla separazione ma questo comportava uno shok bestiale per i miei figli e per tutto quello che mi gira in torno lavoro compreso. detto questo ho solo chiesto alla signora cosa l'ha spinta in questa vicenda e ascoltando le sue risposte ho capito che non era il caso far succedere uno scandalo, qualcuno mi ha detto sputtanala ovunque mi pare daniele, io rispondo ma farei del male a lei o a me ed i miei figli.


 Ma perché comportarsi come ha fatto tua moglie non sarebbe far del male ai figli? Cosa gli insegnerai a comportarsi onestamente quando tu e lei non lo fate? O gli insegnerai i dettami dell'amore libero? In tal caso sarebbe diverso...



> Credo che la mia filosofia di vita sia stata calpestata da un'azione immorale io non ho mai sentito questa esigenza, capisco a chi dice che non è bello far la stessa cosa che non porta a nulla avete ragione ma per troppo tempo sono stato un padre modello almeno spero un marito sempre presente uno che ha sempre messo lei in primo piano. Oggi sono io che ho riacquistato l'autostima di me stesso tre volta a settimana vado dal parrucchiere a farmi bello uscire nuovamente con amici sapendo cmq che posso farlo a testa alta senza mai aver macchiato il mio stato di marito e uomo!!!!! *Non esco per farmi la scopata ma qualora avvenisse non sarei di certo pentito::*)


Quindi nonostante la tua filosofia di vita sia stata calpestata da un'azione immorale...se ti capitasse la scopata fuori casa, non esiteresti a calpestare tu stesso la tua filosofia di vita?
Ma che discorso è?

Andare dal parrucchiere per me non vuol dire riacquistare la propria autostima. Shopping e piaceri estetici sono trastulli momentanei...l'autostima la ritrovi in te stesso. Come? Cercando di capire che tipo di persona vuoi essere e rimanere fedele a quello che hai scelto di essere senza essere intaccato dalle azioni immorali altrui. 
Io in passato sono stata tradita (ovviamente erano storie non paragonabili al matrimonio), ma ancora oggi credo e sento di voler essere fedele ad un solo uomo, qualora m'innamorassi, ovvio. Al momento preferisco incontri liberi, con persone libere, rimango comunque fedele a quelle che sono le mie esigenze di vita...perché sono quelle che ho scelto per me.

Che tu dica di aver avuto la tua filosofia calpestata, e poi poni l'ipotesi di comportarti esattamente come chi te l'ha calpestata...perdonami, ma è proprio un controsenso.




Diletta ha detto:


> Ma Eliade, un conto è vedere le cose dall'esterno, senza coinvolgimenti emotivi.
> Cerco di mettermi nella loro situazione e dare la mia opinione in proposito, ma capisci bene che non sarà mai la stessa cosa che viverla in prima persona.
> Io sono, come tanti altri, in cammino insieme a mio marito per cercare un nuovo modo di stare insieme, più autentico.
> Cosa dovrei mettere in pratica per me stessa?
> ...


 Il fatto che tu possa comunicare al partner le tue intenzioni di andare a cercare fuori dal matrimonio, non vuol dire che tu non tradisca: perché tradisci comunque i patti che avevamo preso all'inizio della storia.
Metti l'altro nella condizione di non avere più le certezze sul vostro rapporto, che aveva prima. 
Che poi nella fattispecie, la moglie gli ha chiesto di non farlo...come la mettiamo in questo caso?
Penso che la rivalsa migliore sarebbe dimostrare alla moglie che può benissimo vivere senza di lei, e che lui è rimasto sempre e comunque fedele alle sue scelte di vita. Più di così?

Se non fosse quello che vuoi, allora non fare tante manfrine: chiedi a tuo marito di dirti apertamente che vuole andare a cercare fuori...così di sicuro non ti tradisce no? E' così semplice..


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2011)

1) Non ti dissi io di sputtanarla, ma visto che ci siamo, parliamo di cosa significhi sputtanare. Sputtanare è usare menzogna per colpire la dignità di una persona, dire la verità non è sputtanare, mentre tu non avresti il coraggio di dire nulla solo per paura di essere tu agli occhi degli altri il cornutazzo del cazzo. 
2) Ma si, dai, meglio fottersi na mignottella che dire la verità come è stata, perchè la prima non farebbe male ai figli, mentre la seconda si...perchè giocarsi la credibilità con i figli non è fargli del male? Ma lo sai come si comportano i figli quando scoprono che i loro stupendi genitori (per i figli sono così), non sono altro che due viscidi animali che svendono i propri principi per la figa o il cazzo, dimmi che cosa pensano? Prendono tutti i buoni insegnamenti fatti e li gettano nel WC, non varranno nulla, perchè chi li ha detti non è persona credibile.
Solitamente i figli sbandati nascono da queste picccole dissonanze famigliari, cioè buoni insegnamenti e cattivo esempio.
Adesso dimmi tu, non saresti capace di chiedere a tua moglie di dire chiaramente che è una stronza madornale??? Di farlo davanti a chi sa? Dai che ti vergogni come un ladro, perchè la tua autosima che tanto sembra alta invece è solo finzione, sei a terra e la cosa brutta è che ti atteggi di non esserlo.
Auguri, ci passai anche io...aspetta, aspetta e vedrai che bella mazzata ti arriverà tra poco.


----------



## Sole (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu possa comunicare al partner le tue intenzioni di andare a cercare fuori dal matrimonio, non vuol dire che tu non tradisca: perché tradisci comunque i patti che avevamo preso all'inizio della storia.


Nel corso di un matrimonio, però, i patti si possono rinegoziare. Soprattutto dopo un tradimento, che è comunque un evento traumatico che costringe a una revisione del rapporto.

Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio e dei tradimenti subiti, posso anche permettermi di dire a mio marito che va bene, che si può ricominciare, ma che dobbiamo trovare insieme una strada nuova. E non è detto che sia identica a quella che ci ha portato fino a qui.


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu possa comunicare al partner le tue intenzioni di andare a cercare fuori dal matrimonio, non vuol dire che tu non tradisca: perché tradisci comunque i patti che avevamo preso all'inizio della storia.
> Metti l'altro nella condizione di non avere più le certezze sul vostro rapporto, che aveva prima.
> Che poi nella fattispecie, la moglie gli ha chiesto di non farlo...come la mettiamo in questo caso?
> Penso che la rivalsa migliore sarebbe dimostrare alla moglie che può benissimo vivere senza di lei, e che lui è rimasto sempre e comunque fedele alle sue scelte di vita. Più di così?
> ...



E' vero quello che dici se i patti rimangono quelli presi all'inizio, ma i patti possono cambiare perché anche la coppia si evolve. L'importante è trovare un'intesa che soddisfi entrambi, ogni coppia è a sé e non segue regole predefinite.
Nella fattispecie, la moglie ha davvero un bel coraggio ad avanzare la richiesta di non farlo. Il patto di fedeltà ormai è rotto fra loro e lei, nella sua posizione, non ha nulla da pretendere da lui. 
Tu dici che la rivalsa migliore sarebbe quella che hai esposto, ma non è detto che lui voglia sfare una famiglia, lui vuole soprattutto riavere la stima di se stesso, che non la ottiene davvero andando dal parrucchiere.

Per quanto riguarda me, te l'ho già detto che stiamo percorrendo la strada della ricostruzione, strada talvolta dritta, talvolta in salita e impervia.
Magari fosse così semplice.....


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Nel corso di un matrimonio, però, i patti si possono rinegoziare. Soprattutto dopo un tradimento, che è comunque un evento traumatico che costringe a una revisione del rapporto.
> 
> Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio e dei tradimenti subiti, posso anche permettermi di dire a mio marito che va bene, che si può ricominciare, ma che dobbiamo trovare insieme una strada nuova. E non è detto che sia identica a quella che ci ha portato fino a qui.



Sole, non mi ero accorta che avevi espresso le mie stesse idee.
Bravissima !!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Proprio così Conte: il suo ego si sistema.
> Perché non viene capita questa cosa?


Semplice no?
COme mai rifiutano la mia soluzione le donne e non gli uomini?
(Tranne Daniele?)...
Perchè c'è sta sega qua...
Tu tradito sei una vittima...e chi non commette adulterio è migliore...di chi invece lo ha commesso...
Poi mettila come vuoi...ma io ho visto che Kid, ha provato bene bene le cosine nelle sue carni...quando la moglie gli ha reso pen per ficaccia XD.

Poi cazzo...fanno presto a parlare...
Loro sono giovani...si sono imbarcati giovanissimi in un matrimonio...
Per cause di stato maggiore...

Insomma lui può dire a lei...sei na troia ma ti amo...
Lei può dire a lui...uhm...neanche tu sei un stinco di santo...almeno sai cosa si prova ad essere dall'altra parte della barricata...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> 1) Non ti dissi io di sputtanarla, ma visto che ci siamo, parliamo di cosa significhi sputtanare. Sputtanare è usare menzogna per colpire la dignità di una persona, dire la verità non è sputtanare, mentre tu non avresti il coraggio di dire nulla solo per paura di essere tu agli occhi degli altri il cornutazzo del cazzo.
> 2) Ma si, dai, meglio fottersi na mignottella che dire la verità come è stata, perchè la prima non farebbe male ai figli, mentre la seconda si...perchè giocarsi la credibilità con i figli non è fargli del male? Ma lo sai come si comportano i figli quando scoprono che i loro stupendi genitori (per i figli sono così), non sono altro che due viscidi animali che svendono i propri principi per la figa o il cazzo, dimmi che cosa pensano? Prendono tutti i buoni insegnamenti fatti e li gettano nel WC, non varranno nulla, perchè chi li ha detti non è persona credibile.
> Solitamente i figli sbandati nascono da queste picccole dissonanze famigliari, cioè buoni insegnamenti e cattivo esempio.
> Adesso dimmi tu, non saresti capace di chiedere a tua moglie di dire chiaramente che è una stronza madornale??? Di farlo davanti a chi sa? Dai che ti vergogni come un ladro, perchè la tua autosima che tanto sembra alta invece è solo finzione, sei a terra e la cosa brutta è che ti atteggi di non esserlo.
> Auguri, ci passai anche io...aspetta, aspetta e vedrai che bella mazzata ti arriverà tra poco.


Sputtanare per me è divulgare confidenze fatte.
Proprio tu parli che ti sei vantato di spalmare merda su di lei per tutto l'universo...tutto il mondo deve sapere quanto troia è la tua ex...
Tu che ti sei abbassato a mettere il numero di quel lui, su un sito per gay...e ne vai pure fiero eh?

Insomma secondo me Mac...se è bravo...può gettarsi alle spalle anche sta sega dell'esclusività sessuale...
Magari si rinverdisce il rapporto...
Poi anche la moglie fidati cambia se vede altre fare gli occhietti dolci al maritino eh?
Ohi...se la moglie lo trascura...sai come va a finire eh?


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu che ti sei abbassato a mettere il numero di quel lui, su un sito per gay...e ne vai pure fiero eh?


Dimmi, era peggio per lui finire come gay o in un sacco nero? le opzioni disponibili erano queste e quindi sono stato molto, ma molto accomodante e fidati che se sono stato messo sotto forti sedativi un otivo ci sarà stato. Ma quello vivrà la sua merdosa vita con il suo merdoso figlio con la sua merdosa  fidanzata merdosamente cornuta. Io so solo che l'ho in pugno e questo mi basta.


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sputtanare per me è divulgare confidenze fatte.


Ok, lei non ha confidato niente a lui, quindi lui non la sputtanerebbe mai, direbbe solo quello che oggettivamente ha scoperto e guarda un poco si chiama verità.
Se una persona mi confidasse una cosa segreta io starei zitto, ma se una persona mi confida una cosa che mi fa del male e dopo mi dice che vorrebbe che io stia zitto, ho imparato a rispondere che non giuro su niente più...perchè dovrò vedere come assimilerò la cosa.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, lei non ha confidato niente a lui, quindi lui non la sputtanerebbe mai, direbbe solo quello che oggettivamente ha scoperto e guarda un poco si chiama verità.
> Se una persona mi confidasse una cosa segreta io starei zitto, ma se una persona mi confida una cosa che mi fa del male e dopo mi dice che vorrebbe che io stia zitto, ho imparato a rispondere che non giuro su niente più...perchè dovrò vedere come assimilerò la cosa.


Quindi sei una persona non degna di fiducia.
Perchè sei una mina vagante.
Non sarai mai ammesso a palazzo Matraini.


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quindi sei una persona non degna di fiducia.
> Perchè sei una mina vagante.
> Non sarai mai ammesso a palazzo Matraini.


No, da  me o chiedi prima o se chiedi dopo le confessioni io non prometto niente, la mia fedeltà va solo ai miei ideali, le persone le lascio anche crepare beatamente nei loro errori senza manco aiutarli, onestamente non spetta a me essere il loro confessore o il loro padre.
Io sono degno di fiducia se i patti stretti sono in anticipo e le cose che mi vengono dette non sono cose contro di me, se sono contro di me starò zitto...ma l'altra persona si sarà Procionizzata.


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' vero quello che dici se i patti rimangono quelli presi all'inizio, ma i patti possono cambiare perché anche la coppia si evolve. L'importante è trovare un'intesa che soddisfi entrambi, ogni coppia è a sé e non segue regole predefinite.
> Nella fattispecie, la moglie ha davvero un bel coraggio ad avanzare la richiesta di non farlo. Il patto di fedeltà ormai è rotto fra loro e lei, nella sua posizione, non ha nulla da pretendere da lui.
> Tu dici che la rivalsa migliore sarebbe quella che hai esposto, ma non è detto che lui voglia sfare una famiglia, lui vuole soprattutto riavere la stima di se stesso, che non la ottiene davvero andando dal parrucchiere.
> 
> ...


  Può anche essere giusto quello che dici e la moglie può anche non avere il diritto di avanzare pretese...ma credi davvero che la moglie perdonerebbe una scappatella di mak, solo perché lui è stato chiaro? Perdonerebbe oppure ingoierebbe il rospo, solo perché non può fare altrimenti?
E continuando su questa strada...quanti rospi ingoierebbe prima di arrivare alla saturazione e pensare che ha già pagato abbastanza?
Riavrebbe la stima andando a letto con un'altra, se capitasse? Tutto qui? Una scopata alza fa riacquistare la stima?
Complimenti...vi basta davvero poco..

Non avrà nulla da pretendere, ma lui facendo solo il suo comodo non migliorerà di certo le cose. Si sta comportando esattamente come la moglie dopo la testata...ne più, ne meno...

Io non ho esposto a mek di lasciare la moglie, nel mio post. Ma di fare una scelta chiara nei confronti della moglie, porre fine alla storia oppure ricominciare un'ultima volta (come coppia aperta, chiusa, rettangolare, quadrata a parabola oppure a cerchio, come si vuole), anche rimanendo sposati eh... 
Per quel che mi riguarda, il fare il proprio comodo, senza mettere in chiaro le cose, farebbe si scendere la mia autostima a zero.



Sole ha detto:


> Nel corso di un matrimonio, però, i patti si possono rinegoziare. Soprattutto dopo un tradimento, che è comunque un evento traumatico che costringe a una revisione del rapporto.
> 
> Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio e dei tradimenti subiti, posso anche permettermi di dire a mio marito che va bene, che si può ricominciare, ma che dobbiamo trovare insieme una strada nuova. E non è detto che sia identica a quella che ci ha portato fino a qui.


Il percorso è una cosa...quello che vuole fare diletta o mak sono ben diversi.
Il percorso è un qualcosa che si va volontariamente e perché lo si sente. Può esserlo il tuo, può esserlo quello che fa/ha fatto la matraini col marito...non quello di diletta che, non desidera avere rapporti fuori, però cerca di convincersi che il suo star male per il desiderio passato/recente del marito sia solo egoismo (almeno questo è quello che ho capito). Questo non mi sembra un percorso comune, ma un forzarsi ad accettare la cose a auto-convincersi per non affrontare un altro tipo di percorso.
Quando un percorso non viene naturale almeno nelle intenzioni, per me non è un percorso ma una forzatura.
Se diletta soffre

Non mi sembra nemmeno quello di mak un percorso, dove lo si vede un percorso nell'ipotizzare di farsi qualche scopata se capita, senza il consenso esplicito dell'altro coniuge (come nel caso di coppie aperte) e poi dire che tali comportamenti fatti dall'altro hanno calpestato la propria dignità?


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice no?
> *COme mai rifiutano la mia soluzione le donne e non gli uomini?*
> (Tranne Daniele?)...
> Perchè c'è sta sega qua...
> Tu tradito sei una vittima...e chi non commette adulterio è migliore...di chi invece lo ha commesso...


Sia ben chiaro, io non rifiuto la tua soluzione a priori.
La rifiuto quando questa va palesemente contro il proprio essere e le proprie esigenze.

Si, il più delle volte chi non tradisce è migliore...perché ha il coraggio/volonta o forse solo fortuna di non tradire i propri ideali di vita, quelli che si è scelto di seguire.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sia ben chiaro, io non rifiuto la tua soluzione a priori.
> La rifiuto quando questa va palesemente contro il proprio essere e le proprie esigenze.
> 
> Si, il più delle volte chi non tradisce è migliore...perché ha il coraggio/volonta o forse solo fortuna di non tradire i propri ideali di vita, quelli che si è scelto di seguire.


Ideali...mandati a farsi fottere dal comportamento del traditore...
Mi dispiace ma non saranno mai più I NOSTRI ideali...
Ma un confronto aperto tra quelli di A e di B...
E io rinuncio volentieri a degli ideali...se non sono più NOSTRI ideali...
COme dire...tu fatti il tuo cazzo di vita che io mi faccio la mia.
Giurare fedeltà ad un infedele?
Impossibile.

In questo senso la Matra è avanti anni luce...


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ideali...mandati a farsi fottere dal comportamento del traditore...
> Mi dispiace ma non saranno mai più I NOSTRI ideali...
> Ma un confronto aperto tra quelli di A e di B...
> E io rinuncio volentieri a degli ideali...se non sono più NOSTRI ideali...
> ...


Non hai capito un tubo...
Se uno mi tradisce non manda a fasi fottere i miei ideali, che essendo miei sono saldi dentro di me.
Al limite manda a farsi fottere i suoi, se ne ha.
Di sicuro manda a farsi fottere i nostri, o quelli che mi aveva fatto passare per nostri.

Non giuro fedeltà ad un infedele, giuro fedeltà a me stessa e alla persona che decido di avere accanto. Qualora questa sia stata infedele, decido il da farsi, anche di lasciarlo.

La matraini non è avanti anni luce, è allo stesso livello di altri ma su un'altra carreggiata.
Sei proprio ottuso su questione, non è perché uno crede nella libertà sessuale sia avanti rispetto ad altri che scelgono una diversa opzione. Nessuno obbliga nessun a ad essere fedele...è una scelta.


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Può anche essere giusto quello che dici e la moglie può anche non avere il diritto di avanzare pretese...ma credi davvero che la moglie perdonerebbe una scappatella di mak, solo perché lui è stato chiaro? Perdonerebbe oppure ingoierebbe il rospo, solo perché non può fare altrimenti?
> E continuando su questa strada...quanti rospi ingoierebbe prima di arrivare alla saturazione e pensare che ha già pagato abbastanza?
> Riavrebbe la stima andando a letto con un'altra, se capitasse? Tutto qui? Una scopata alza fa riacquistare la stima?
> Complimenti...vi basta davvero poco..
> ...


Eliade, provo a risponderti.

Riguardo a Mak, mi dici perché sua moglie non dovrebbe perdonare una scappatella del marito? Si dovrebbe cercare in tutti i modi possibili di superarla in casi normali, figuriamoci nel caso in cui la fedifraga è proprio lei. 
Anzi, il rapporto ritornerebbe ad essere più equilibrato con più margini di riuscita.  
Sì, penso che anche una scopata possa far aumentare la stima a Mak perché gli riconferisce quel potere maschile che ora sente perduto.
Possiamo anche discutere sul fatto che la cosa sia più o meno riduttiva dal nostro punto di vista, ma non cambia il dato di fatto.
Come hai letto, lo afferma lo stesso Mak.  

Riguardo a me, il mio, anzi il nostro percorso è difficile e lungo proprio perché non mi sto forzando ad accettare nulla che non mi sia congeniale.
Scusa ma non capisco il discorso che fai sull'egoismo.
Il mio malessere, ed è scontato che sia così, deriva dalla ferita ancora aperta del mio animo.


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non hai capito un tubo...
> Se uno mi tradisce non manda a fasi fottere i miei ideali, che essendo miei sono saldi dentro di me.
> Al limite manda a farsi fottere i suoi, se ne ha.
> Di sicuro manda a farsi fottere i nostri, o quelli che mi aveva fatto passare per nostri.
> ...



Quando il patto di fedeltà è rotto, non esiste più neanche dalla parte del tradito, come potrebbe esserci?
Rimane la propria coscienza, è quella a cui si risponde per i nostri comportamenti futuri, se non si tradisce non è per rispetto al nostro partner.


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, provo a risponderti.
> 
> Riguardo a Mak, mi dici perché sua moglie non dovrebbe perdonare una scappatella del marito? Si dovrebbe cercare in tutti i modi possibili di superarla in casi normali, figuriamoci nel caso in cui la fedifraga è proprio lei.
> Anzi, il rapporto ritornerebbe ad essere più equilibrato con più margini di riuscita.
> ...


Allora riguarado a mak.
Ho specificato, lo perdonerebbe oppure ingoierebbe solo il rospo? Io propendo più per la seconda...
Sono dell'opinione che anche se si è stati traditi, questo non ci autorizza a prenderci queste libertà, che non ci saremmo presi prima. 
Allora fatemi capire, siete fedeli solo se ricevete fedeltà? 
Io sono fedele e voglio altrettanto per mia esigenza, non perché ricevo tanto. 
Se la sua auto-stima risale con una semplice scopata, beh direi che non era un granché anche prima eh...
Poi volendo fare un discorso alla conte, non dovrebbe ricaricare la sua stima con un'altra donna...ma facendo rimpiangere, a letto, alla moglie di quello che si è perso quella volta andando col marinaio...non credi?

Appunto se certe cose non ti sono congeniali...non è un percorso, è una forzatura e basta. Contenta tu di forzare te stessa...


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quando il patto di fedeltà è rotto, non esiste più neanche dalla parte del tradito, come potrebbe esserci?
> Rimane la propria coscienza, è quella a cui si risponde per i nostri comportamenti futuri, *se non si tradisce non è per rispetto al nostro partner*.


Io non tradisco anche per rispetto al proprio partner, oltre che per me stessa.

A parte che ho scritto che, qualora si dovesse rompere il patto, vedrei il da farsi...anche di lasciare il partner, ma di sicuro che questo non intaccherebbe i miei ideali di fedeltà. 

Ma poi chi ti dice che una volta rotto il patto di fedeltà...lo è anche per il tradito? 
Se io voglio continuare ad essergli fedele, fino al da farsi della questione,  lo sono perché è un mio punto saldo...ma poi scusa, io scopro che il mio partner mi tradisce, glielo dico, scoppia una "crisi" e io che faccio? Mi preoccupo del patto di fedeltà rotto e quindi mi sento autorizzata ad andare con altri? Certo che non si avrebbe altro da fare eh...sarei più concentrata su altre cose, che pensare allo scopare altri...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non hai capito un tubo...
> Se uno mi tradisce non manda a fasi fottere i miei ideali, che essendo miei sono saldi dentro di me.
> Al limite manda a farsi fottere i suoi, se ne ha.
> Di sicuro manda a farsi fottere i nostri, o quelli che mi aveva fatto passare per nostri.
> ...


Tu non hai capito invece...
Ho parlato di NOSTRI ideali.
Sono cose che tu capirai dopo aver convissuto anni e anni con una persona.

Una scelta?
Uhm...
Uhm...uhm...uhm...
Uhm...
Ci penso su...
Uhm...uhm...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora riguarado a mak.
> Ho specificato, lo perdonerebbe oppure ingoierebbe solo il rospo? Io propendo più per la seconda...
> Sono dell'opinione che anche se si è stati traditi, questo non ci autorizza a prenderci queste libertà, che non ci saremmo presi prima.
> Allora fatemi capire, siete fedeli solo se ricevete fedeltà?
> ...


Io si eh?
Fedele con chi mi è fedele...
Infedele smarso con chi mi è infedele e di cui non mi fido...
Si tratta sempre per me di un equilibrio di forze...
Ma credimi sono un uomo che ha visto i suoi sforzi per essere fedele...svillanati...a quel punto...
Chi se ne frega?
A ciascuno il suo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non tradisco anche per rispetto al proprio partner, oltre che per me stessa.
> 
> A parte che ho scritto che, qualora si dovesse rompere il patto, vedrei il da farsi...anche di lasciare il partner, ma di sicuro che questo non intaccherebbe i miei ideali di fedeltà.
> 
> ...


No si dice...che se tu andassi con altri...al punto in cui sono le cose non è tradimento...a patto che tu lo dica no?
Cioè dove siamo qua?
Si gioca a chi ne combina di più di nascosto senza venir beccato?
Eh?
Ma porco mondo andare o non andare con altri sono scelte personali: non è che non ci vai perchè te lo vieta qualcuno...eh?


----------



## Diletta (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora riguarado a mak.
> Ho specificato, lo perdonerebbe oppure ingoierebbe solo il rospo? Io propendo più per la seconda...
> Sono dell'opinione che anche se si è stati traditi, questo non ci autorizza a prenderci queste libertà, che non ci saremmo presi prima.
> Allora fatemi capire, siete fedeli solo se ricevete fedeltà?
> ...





Eliade ha detto:


> Io non tradisco anche per rispetto al proprio partner, oltre che per me stessa.
> 
> A parte che ho scritto che, qualora si dovesse rompere il patto, vedrei il da farsi...anche di lasciare il partner, ma di sicuro che questo non intaccherebbe i miei ideali di fedeltà.
> 
> ...



Che riesca a perdonarlo o meno a me sinceramente non interessa un tubo. E' lei che ha violato la promessa per prima, quindi è anche lecito che provi come si sta dall'altra parte, se poi dovesse solo ingoiare il rospo sarà solo lei a sapere se ce la farà o meno a vivere così.
Quando si è traditi, scattano dei meccanismi mentali anche inconsci dai quali è difficile districarsi: ciò che era impossibile prima ora appare non solo possibile, ma lecito, quindi anche l'idea di tradire a sua volta, anche se la fedeltà faceva parte fino ad allora dei principi di quella persona.
Si rompe davvero qualcosa di importante all'interno della coppia tanto da considerare rotto quel patto.
Questo penso che sia in linea generale, poi ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e il suo modo di valutare le cose.
Per me è così: non mi sento più in obbligo di essergli fedele in nome della nostra coppia, mi comporterò solo in base a quello che mi dirà la mia coscienza di fare, assumendomene tutta la responsabilità.


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito invece...
> Ho parlato di NOSTRI ideali.
> Sono cose che tu capirai dopo aver convissuto anni e anni con una persona.
> 
> ...


Ma che vuol dire? Si hanno degli ideali comunque anche quando si è solo fidanzati eh...-.-''




contepinceton ha detto:


> Io si eh?
> Fedele con chi mi è fedele...
> Infedele smarso con chi mi è infedele e di cui non mi fido...
> Si tratta sempre per me di un equilibrio di forze...
> ...


 Bravo complimenti...
Io la penso diversamente...



contepinceton ha detto:


> No si dice...che se tu andassi con altri...al punto in cui sono le cose non è tradimento...a patto che tu lo dica no?
> Cioè dove siamo qua?
> Si gioca a chi ne combina di più di nascosto senza venir beccato?
> Eh?
> Ma porco mondo andare o non andare con altri sono scelte personali: non è che non ci vai perchè te lo vieta qualcuno...eh?


Ma che c'entra con quello che ho scritto io? 
Come al solito divaghi senza meta, ad un certo punto...


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Che riesca a perdonarlo o meno a me sinceramente non interessa un tubo. E' lei che ha violato la promessa per prima, quindi è anche lecito che provi come si sta dall'altra parte, se poi dovesse solo ingoiare il rospo sarà solo lei a sapere se ce la farà o meno a vivere così.
> Quando si è traditi, scattano dei meccanismi mentali anche inconsci dai quali è difficile districarsi: ciò che era impossibile prima ora appare non solo possibile, ma lecito, quindi anche l'idea di tradire a sua volta, anche se la fedeltà faceva parte fino ad allora dei principi di quella persona.
> Si rompe davvero qualcosa di importante all'interno della coppia tanto da considerare rotto quel patto.
> Questo penso che sia in linea generale, poi ognuno ha la sua sensibilità e il suo modo di valutare le cose.
> Per me è così: non mi sento più in obbligo di essergli fedele in nome della nostra coppia, mi comporterò solo in base a quello che mi dirà la mia coscienza di fare, assumendomene tutta la responsabilità.


Da come scrivi...sembra una gara, non un matrimonio.
E, sempre da come scrivi, fino ad ora sei stata fedele e "brava" solo perché ricevevi una certa cosa...un po' come quando lavori tanti e non ti riconosco nulla, così ti stanchi e scattato l'orario d'uscita timbri il cartellino e chi si è visto si è visto.

Sono d'accordo che si rompe qualcosa d'importante, ma se si considera il patto rotto, allora non c'è più matrimonio/convivenza/relazione....no che siccome mi hai tradito ora faccio quello che mi pare.
E sono anche d'accordo che quando si viene traditi scattano vari meccanismi mentali...ma allora non si parli più d'amore, ma al limite di tanta consuetudine.


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra con quello che ho scritto io?
> Come al solito divaghi senza meta, ad un certo punto...


Cara Eliade, divaga perchè non sapendo come rispondere manda altrove il discorso...ricorda che questo forum è un paloscenico per lui e se vuoi discorrere seriamente tu devi mantenere il timone della discussione, anche con forza.


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Eliade, divaga perchè non sapendo come rispondere manda altrove il discorso...ricorda che questo forum è un paloscenico per lui e se vuoi discorrere seriamente tu devi mantenere il timone della discussione, anche con forza.


Mah...io sono più propensa a credere che abbia capito fischi per fiaschi di quello che scrivo...come al solito. :rotfl:

Però che sia un egocentrico, questo si...lo credo abbastanza, ma lo conosco ancora troppo poco per dirlo con certezza.


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mah...io sono più propensa a credere che abbia capito fischi per fiaschi di quello che scrivo...come al solito. :rotfl:
> 
> Però che sia un egocentrico, questo si...lo credo abbastanza, ma lo conosco ancora troppo poco per dirlo con certezza.


No no, capisce, eccome se capisce e per questo che sposta il discorso altrove.


----------



## Mari' (9 Luglio 2011)

Quando sono stata tradita provavo disgusto per tutto il genere umano ... non mi sono mai sognata di pareggiare i conti  .


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Eliade, divaga perchè non sapendo come rispondere manda altrove il discorso...ricorda che questo forum è un paloscenico per lui e se vuoi discorrere seriamente tu devi mantenere il timone della discussione, anche con forza.


AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH....AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
E non sai cosa si agita dietro le quinte eh?
Se sapessi cosa combino dietro il palco....AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...
E non sai quando come nella tragedia greca faccio apparire il deus Ex Machina...AHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> No no, capisce, eccome se capisce e per questo che sposta il discorso altrove.


Non capisci una tega di me...
Guarda solo Nausicaa mi capisce...
Lei ti direbbe...a lui basta una sola parola che lo rimanda ad altro ed è fatta parte per la tangente...
Infatti da quando c'è lei...io non mi sento più solo nell'universo...
Direi che ho una mente poliedrica...
Ed è il rovescio del tuo modo di fare...
A te basta una parola che ti riporti alle tue ossessioni...ed è fatta...riparti con la solfa...
Tutta la tua vita si riduce a questo: La puttana della mia ex mi tradì!.
E questo farò incidere sulla tua lapide un giorno.:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando sono stata tradita provavo disgusto per tutto il genere umano ... non mi sono mai sognata di pareggiare i conti  .


Anche perchè non è un pareggiare i conti...
Mak...non la vive a sto modo eh?
Non mi pare che sia lì divorato dall'ansia di dire adesso mi scopo una alla tua faccia...
Ha solo fatto un passo indietro da lei...come compagna...
E non guasta mai eh?
Io non mi infilo su un rapporto senza la via di fuga sicura eh?
Ognuno reagisce a suo modo...

Ma non si può pareggiare i conti: MAI.
Ci sarà sempre qualche pendenza...


----------



## Daniele (9 Luglio 2011)

Conte, di te si direbbe non che sei poliedrico, ma che sei divagante e incapace di porre obiettivi fissi. C'è discorso che merita divagazioni, c'è discorso che per andare bene non ha necessità di barocchismi inutili.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, di te si direbbe non che sei poliedrico, ma che sei divagante e incapace di porre obiettivi fissi. C'è discorso che merita divagazioni, c'è discorso che per andare bene non ha necessità di barocchismi inutili.


Eppure nella mia vita ho sempre messo a segno tutti i colpi eh?
Come mai io non l'ho ancora presa nel culo eh?
Mica sono così stupido da far capire i miei reali obiettivi eh?
Alla fine calo l'asso e piglio tutto...
Prima sopporto e fo il finton...
Poi calo l'asso e chiudo la partita...
Ma perchè dovrei essere così scemo?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dimmi, era peggio per lui finire come gay o in un sacco nero? le opzioni disponibili erano queste e quindi sono stato molto, ma molto accomodante e fidati che se sono stato messo sotto forti sedativi un otivo ci sarà stato. Ma quello vivrà la sua merdosa vita con il suo merdoso figlio con la sua merdosa  fidanzata merdosamente cornuta. Io so solo che l'ho in pugno e questo mi basta.


Ti senti giustificato in ciò che hai fatto perché la moneta con cui hai pagato vale molto. Tuttavia hai sfruttato la situazione per sputtanare tutti che ti hanno fatto del male nel posto più pubblico e più duraturo: Internet. A lungo andare, la tua storia sarà dimenticata, la loro no.

E comunque non puoi giudicare cosa era peggio. A volte, passare per gay è la fine di una vita e il sacco c'era, ma non era il tuo. Niente male come vendetta, però non hai nulla per cui andare fiero.


----------



## Daniele (10 Luglio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E comunque non puoi giudicare cosa era peggio. A volte, passare per gay è la fine di una vita e il sacco c'era, ma non era il tuo. Niente male come vendetta, però non hai nulla per cui andare fiero.


ne vado fiero in quanto non ho ucciso un verme. facile da farsi ma ne avrei scontato le conseguenze io. Lui è soltanto un uomo del cazzo  lievemente finfangato nell'onore...ho fatto molto meno di quello che lui fece se fosse reso pubblico. ha una fidanmzata che cornificò, non edissi nulla comunque sia, direi una condotta esemplare per la sua vita di merda, no?


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quando sono stata tradita provavo disgusto per tutto il genere umano ... non mi sono mai sognata di pareggiare i conti  .



Neanch'io voglio pareggiare i conti (sarebbe anche numericamente non troppo facile). Quello che mi sforzavo di dire è che non mi sento più a mio agio nelle vesti della compagna fedele da sempre e per sempre, ora che so che per lui non è stato così. Non è un desiderio di rivalsa, è un modo diverso di sentirmi.
Per me il patto di fedeltà si è veramente rotto e non verrà ripristinato perché impossibile. Quello che è stato è stato.
Solo la mia coscienza mi guiderà per il resto della mia vita, non renderò più conto a lui. 
E perché dovrei?
In nome di che cosa?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Neanch'io voglio pareggiare i conti (sarebbe anche numericamente non troppo facile). Quello che mi sforzavo di dire è che non mi sento più a mio agio nelle vesti della compagna fedele da sempre e per sempre, ora che so che per lui non è stato così. Non è un desiderio di rivalsa, è un modo diverso di sentirmi.
> Per me il patto di fedeltà si è veramente rotto e non verrà ripristinato perché impossibile. Quello che è stato è stato.
> Solo la mia coscienza mi guiderà per il resto della mia vita, non renderò più conto a lui.
> E perché dovrei?
> In nome di che cosa?


Allora racconto una storia...
Lui è molto innamorato di lei, ci tiene da morire a fare il bravo ragazzo con lei...e come prova del suo amore le mostra la sua esclusività...le dice...vedi c'è sta qua che mi corteggia...ma io mi sono sempre astenuto...mi sento legato a te e non voglio tradirti.
Lei si incazza con lui...e gli fa capire che non deve fare così...perchè lei non gli ha chiesto questo...e teme fortemente che lui le imponga il patto della fedeltà.
Allora lui capisce che lei vuole farsi le sue avventure e si dice...fanculo...ora apro la stalla e fuori i buoi!

In altre parole se uno rinuncia ad un piccolo bene per un bene superiore e poi nota che questo bene non c'è, si dice...ma chi cazzo me lo ha fatto fare?
Ora mi do alla pazza gioia.

Poi ohi, se sono legato, seriamente ad una donna...e sto per fare la mattana...mi appare il suo volto che mi dice...ehi pincy, cosa stai facendo? A me non pensi?
Non avrei mai pensato de goderme tanto a rifilare i fanti di spade eh?

Dove siamo qua?
Che per il fatto che la stalla è aperta e i buoi sono fuori io ci sia per cagne e porche?

Diletta il patto è rotto...
Ora puoi dirti a buon diritto...
Ma chi se ne frega della fedeltà?


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Neanch'io voglio pareggiare i conti (sarebbe anche numericamente non troppo facile). Quello che mi sforzavo di dire è che non mi sento più a mio agio nelle vesti della compagna fedele da sempre e per sempre, ora che so che per lui non è stato così. Non è un desiderio di rivalsa, è un modo diverso di sentirmi.
> Per me il patto di fedeltà si è veramente rotto e non verrà ripristinato perché impossibile. Quello che è stato è stato.
> Solo la mia coscienza mi guiderà per il resto della mia vita, non renderò più conto a lui.
> E perché dovrei?
> In nome di che cosa?


Beh certo, se il tuo essere fedele era solo dettato dalla circostanza e dal fatto che lui facesse altrettanto...allora ti capisco. 
Diverso il discorso quando senti di voler essere fedele per tua esigenza personale, insomma per tuo modo di porti verso le scelte di vita.


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Neanch'io voglio pareggiare i conti (sarebbe anche numericamente non troppo facile). Quello che mi sforzavo di dire è che non mi sento più a mio agio nelle vesti della compagna fedele da sempre e per sempre, ora che so che per lui non è stato così. Non è un desiderio di rivalsa, è un modo diverso di sentirmi.
> *Per me il patto di fedeltà si è veramente rotto e non verrà ripristinato* perché impossibile. Quello che è stato è stato.
> *Solo la mia coscienza mi guiderà per il resto della mia vita, non renderò più conto a lui*.
> E perché dovrei?
> In nome di che cosa?



E' lui che e' venuto meno con la sua slealta' alla fedelta' conugale, IO sono la stessa di sempre con i miei valori/principi.

Appunto, la coscienza, e' solo alla mia coscienza che IO ho dato ascolto nella mia vita.


Non ci capiamo, ma fa lo stesso. :ciao:


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh certo, se il tuo essere fedele era solo dettato dalla circostanza e dal fatto che lui facesse altrettanto...allora ti capisco.
> Diverso il discorso quando senti di voler essere fedele per tua esigenza personale, insomma per tuo modo di porti verso le scelte di vita.



Eliade, non è neppure solo quello che hai detto. Io ho dei principi forti che guidano la mia vita, ognuno ha i suoi.
Io continuerò a farmi guidare da questi senza più avere il valore del rispetto nei suoi confronti. Questo non c'è più ora come ora.
E se quello in cui credo si modificasse col tempo alterando le mie posizioni mi ci adeguerò


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, non è neppure solo quello che hai detto. Io ho dei principi forti che guidano la mia vita, ognuno ha i suoi.
> Io continuerò a farmi guidare da questi senza più avere *il valore del rispetto nei suoi confronti.* Questo non c'è più ora come ora.
> E se quello in cui credo si modificasse col tempo alterando le mie posizioni mi ci adeguerò



Il valore del rispetto lo devi principalmente a TE stessa  .


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> E' lui che e' venuto meno con la sua slealta' alla fedelta' conugale, IO sono la stessa di sempre con i miei valori/principi.
> 
> *Appunto, la coscienza, e' solo alla mia coscienza che IO ho dato ascolto nella mia vita.*
> 
> ...


Voglio rispondere anche a te cara Marì.
Quello che intendo e che faccio fatica ad esprimere è molto simile al tuo concetto: anch'io ho dato sempre ascolto alla mia coscienza, ma in più c'era anche un grande rispetto per lui, mai gli avrei fatto un torto sapendo di dargli un dispiacere, anche senza arrivare al tradimento. Il mio primo pensiero era per lui ed era un tutt'uno con la coscienza.

Ciao e buona domenica!


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Voglio rispondere anche a te cara Marì.
> Quello che intendo e che faccio fatica ad esprimere è molto simile al tuo concetto: anch'io ho dato sempre ascolto alla mia coscienza, ma in più c'era anche un grande rispetto per lui, mai gli avrei fatto un torto sapendo di dargli un dispiacere, anche senza arrivare al tradimento. Il mio primo pensiero era per lui ed era un tutt'uno con la coscienza.
> 
> Ciao e buona domenica!


Bene! ... allora perche' vuoi cambiare il Tuo modo di Essere? PERCHE'? ... tradiresti te stessa, non credi?


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bene! ... allora perche' vuoi cambiare il Tuo modo di Essere? PERCHE'? ... tradiresti te stessa, non credi?


E' una presa di posizione: non voglio che lui si senta al sicuro continuando a pensarmi come la moglie fedele che sempre lo sarà.
Non voglio perché non se la merita questa sicurezza, capisci?
E' solo un minimo risarcimento al mio dolore, niente più


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bene! ... allora perche' vuoi cambiare il Tuo modo di Essere? PERCHE'? ... tradiresti te stessa, non credi?


Io trovo che sia positivo cambiare, se lo si fa a ragion veduta, sulla base di esperienze valide e significative.

Penso poi che ci siano valori e principi che hanno una validità assoluta e universale. L'esclusività sessuale in una coppia la vedo, invece, come qualcosa che non ha nulla di universale. Basta pensare che ci sono paesi in cui un uomo può avere più mogli, ad esempio.
Possiamo parlare dell'onestà, questo sì è un valore che prescinde da cultura, religione o esigenze sociali.

Io credo che si possa restare persone oneste anche senza essere sessualmente fedeli al proprio compagno.

Riflettere sul proprio contratto matrimoniale e sui principi che lo regolano e adeguarlo, se necessario, a una nuova visione della coppia, non è tradire se stessi, ma, al contrario, capire che ci si può evolvere nel rispetto dei propri valori di riferimento.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io trovo che sia positivo cambiare, se lo si fa a ragion veduta, sulla base di esperienze valide e significative.
> 
> Penso poi che ci siano valori e principi che hanno una validità assoluta e universale. L'esclusività sessuale in una coppia la vedo, invece, come qualcosa che non ha nulla di universale. Basta pensare che ci sono paesi in cui un uomo può avere più mogli, ad esempio.
> Possiamo parlare dell'onestà, questo sì è un valore che prescinde da cultura, religione o esigenze sociali.
> ...


Cambiare il modo di essere...
O il modo di fare?
Il proprio atteggiamento o meglio la propria reazione a certi eventi?
Mi spieghi come mai io da giovane ero un uomo totalmente intollerante ( ma ovvio neanche a 20 ero come Daniele eh)...e a furia di dai, ho imparato quanto è utile nella vita la compassione e la misericordia?
A volte penso che sia la rigidità di schemi mentali a combinare guai, in questo senso i personaggi dei romanzi di Hugo sono emblematici.

L'amore migliora le persone...
A patto che accettiamo di lasciarci migliorare dall'altro eh?


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' una presa di posizione: non voglio che lui si senta al sicuro continuando a pensarmi come la moglie fedele che sempre lo sarà.
> Non voglio perché non se la merita questa sicurezza, capisci?
> E' solo un minimo risarcimento al mio dolore, niente più


E poi mica si può sempre ragionare come...
AH se io moglie perfetta integerrima...mi concendo na mattana...significa...che sono diventata una zoccola eh?

Ovvio le beghine del paese se lo vengono a sapere ti diranno ( dietro alle spalle)...ciò la xe na putana eh? La ga tradio so mario...

Ma sai come vanno certe cose no?
Vizi privati pubbliche virtù...

Ma ci sono anche i topetti di fogna che adorano sguazzare nei vizi privati...

Ma basta nutrirli con belle panzane e sono felici eh?


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io trovo che sia positivo cambiare, se lo si fa a ragion veduta, sulla base di esperienze valide e significative. *In questo caso sarebbe "sconvolgere" ... la vita,  le "esperienze" che viviamo ci "smussano", ci temperano.*
> 
> Penso poi che ci siano valori e principi che hanno una validità assoluta e universale. L'esclusività sessuale in una coppia la vedo, invece, come qualcosa che non ha nulla di universale. Basta pensare che ci sono paesi in cui un uomo può avere più mogli, ad esempio.
> Possiamo parlare dell'onestà, questo sì è un valore che prescinde da cultura, religione o esigenze sociali. *Appunto ... si e' Onesti indipendentemente da dove si  proviene.*
> ...






Il matrimonio, il contratto ... qui si parla di  sentimenti, non ho mai tradito per ragioni di "contratto di matrimonio" ... non  ho tradito in base al mio modo di volere essere e nel rispetto di me  stessa, cose per me importantissime che fanno parte dei Miei valori  principali.

 Evolversi? ... a me pare piu' un regredire.


Non creamoci delle scusanti, degli  alibi.


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il matrimonio, il contratto ... qui si parla di sentimenti


Appunto. Per molte persone il sesso non ha nulla a che fare con i sentimenti. Perciò amano una persona ma, se capita, fanno sesso con altre.

E lo fanno alla luce del sole, senza mentire. Quindi senza essere disonesti.

Il modo di vivere la coppia, solo una coppia può deciderlo. E penso che nessuno, da fuori, possa permettersi di giudicarlo.


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A volte penso che sia la rigidità di schemi mentali a combinare guai


Anch'io lo penso. Soprattutto la tendenza ad applicare la propria rigidità di schemi alle vite altrui.


----------



## Buscopann (10 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io lo penso. Soprattutto la tendenza ad applicare la propria rigidità di schemi alle vite altrui.


La mia firma penso che racchiuda proprio questo concetto. Ovviamente, non posso che concordare

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Appunto. Per molte persone il sesso non ha nulla a che fare con i sentimenti. Perciò amano una persona ma, se capita, fanno sesso con altre.
> 
> E lo fanno alla luce del sole, senza mentire. Quindi senza essere disonesti.
> 
> Il modo di vivere la coppia, solo una coppia può deciderlo. E penso che *nessuno, da fuori, possa permettersi di giudicarlo.*



Qui si esprimono punti di vista, opinioni, idee ed ognuno da il suo parere, da un suo giudizio, una Sua valutazione ... se poi dal forum si vuole l'applauso/approvazione ci sono altri "palcoscenici" :mrgreen:.


----------



## Sole (10 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Qui si esprimono punti di vista, opinioni, idee ed ognuno da il suo parere, da un suo giudizio, una Sua valutazione ... se poi dal forum si vuole l'applauso/approvazione ci sono altri "palcoscenici" :mrgreen:.


Parlavo in generale, non del forum, non del 'qui'.


----------



## elena (10 Luglio 2011)

Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton*_
A volte penso che sia la rigidità di schemi mentali a combinare guai_


Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io lo penso. Soprattutto la tendenza ad applicare la propria rigidità di schemi alle vite altrui.


quanto è vero!!:up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *contepinceton*_
> A volte penso che sia la rigidità di schemi mentali a combinare guai_
> 
> quanto è vero!!:up::up::up:


Cara Elena  la mia puo' apparire come una comune rigidita'  ... ma ti assicuro che indirizzata solo su di me, pretendo molto da me, sono esigente  :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, non è neppure solo quello che hai detto. Io ho dei principi forti che guidano la mia vita, ognuno ha i suoi.
> Io continuerò a farmi guidare da questi senza più avere il valore del rispetto nei suoi confronti. Questo non c'è più ora come ora.
> E se quello in cui credo si modificasse col tempo alterando le mie posizioni mi ci adeguerò


Scusami, continuo a non capirti.
Se tu non sei stata fedele per circostanza o solo perché ricevevi altrettanto...che vuol dire questo?


> non mi sento più in obbligo di essergli fedele in nome della nostra coppia


 A me sembrava di aver capito che eri fedele solo perché pensavi di vivere in una coppia esclusiva, non perché lo sentivi tu, a prescindere.
Ora cosa è cambiato?Che lui non sia più degno della tua fedeltà? Ma che importanza ha se tu vivi il rapporto in modo esclusivo per tua scelta personale?
Se hai questi principi forti sulla fedeltà, come li accompagni a questo tuo nuovo concetto di non rispetto verso tuo marito?
Per me è impossibile avere dei principi di fedeltà...e poi non rispettarli. Preferisco non averli allora...


----------



## elena (10 Luglio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Elena  la mia puo' apparire come una comune rigidita'  ... ma ti assicuro che indirizzata solo su di me, pretendo molto da me, sono esigente  :mrgreen:


Mari',
francamente non ho letto gli altri messaggi, quindi non so nemmeno a cosa si riferissero in particolare le frasi del Conte e di Sole, ma le ho quotate perché le condivido totalmente, anche fuori contesto.
Che sei esigente nei confronti di te stessa lo avevo capito .


----------



## Mari' (10 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Mari',
> francamente non ho letto gli altri messaggi, quindi non so nemmeno a cosa si riferissero in particolare le frasi del Conte e di Sole, ma le ho quotate perché le condivido totalmente, anche fuori contesto.
> *Che sei esigente nei confronti di te stessa lo avevo capito* .



:yes:

:up:​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Appunto. Per molte persone il sesso non ha nulla a che fare con i sentimenti. Perciò amano una persona ma, se capita, fanno sesso con altre.
> 
> E lo fanno alla luce del sole, senza mentire. Quindi senza essere disonesti.
> 
> Il modo di vivere la coppia, solo una coppia può deciderlo. E penso che nessuno, da fuori, possa permettersi di giudicarlo.


Mia ragazza è stata traditrice perpetua, ma le ho vuluto tanto bene quanto a me. Ho tollerato questa sua irrefrenabile voglia di scoparsi tutti gli uomini a tiro, perché quando era con me, era solo per me e nessuno ci avrebbe potuto rubare i momenti di sentirci tutto uno. Per sua natura non ha potuto e voluto legarsi a nessuno, e nel contempo era la persona più amabile che ho mai incontrato.

Io credo che determinate persone devono avere questo spazio, ma ovviamente è una cosa reciproca. Quando è reciproca, il tradimento non è una cosa affettiva, ma soltanto uno svago bizzarro, se vogliamo dargli una definizione.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io lo penso. Soprattutto la tendenza ad applicare la propria rigidità di schemi alle vite altrui.


Hai voglia...
Poi mettiamola così...
Vediamo io non sono disposto a sacrificare i miei amici all'altare dell'Onestà.
Ma sono pronto a "uccidere" e a "immolarmi" pur di proteggere le persone a cui tengo...
Tante volte mi sono offerto come caprio espiatorio...pur di salvare il salvabile...

Insomma bisogna capire prima come una persona la pensa, e poi agire di conseguenza...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusami, continuo a non capirti.
> Se tu non sei stata fedele per circostanza o solo perché ricevevi altrettanto...che vuol dire questo?
> A me sembrava di aver capito che eri fedele solo perché pensavi di vivere in una coppia esclusiva, non perché lo sentivi tu, a prescindere.
> Ora cosa è cambiato?Che lui non sia più degno della tua fedeltà? Ma che importanza ha se tu vivi il rapporto in modo esclusivo per tua scelta personale?
> ...


AHAHAHAHAAH...vero...
Però mi rendo conto di aver tante volte predicato bene...ma razzolato male...
Che ci vo fa'? é la vita!


----------



## Diletta (11 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusami, continuo a non capirti.
> Se tu non sei stata fedele per circostanza o solo perché ricevevi altrettanto...che vuol dire questo?
> A me sembrava di aver capito che eri fedele solo perché pensavi di vivere in una coppia esclusiva, non perché lo sentivi tu, a prescindere.
> Ora cosa è cambiato?Che lui non sia più degno della tua fedeltà? Ma che importanza ha se tu vivi il rapporto in modo esclusivo per tua scelta personale?
> ...



Cara Eliade, in effetti ammetto che sia un po' complicato, come lo è la mia mente di ora.
Non so se riuscirò a spiegare ciò che sento nell'animo.
La fedeltà è sempre stato un mio principio, così come l'onestà e la correttezza nei confronti degli altri, in più, a rafforzare tale principio, c'era anche una grandissimo rispetto per lui come persona da non offendere.
Lui ora, come hai detto tu, non è più degno di tutto questo rispetto che faceva anche da deterrente.
Pertanto, se mi calassero per ipotesi i freni inibitori che sono comunque forti in me o se facessi una scelta diversa in contrasto con i miei principi, ne risponderei solo alla mia coscienza.
Anche i valori sulla base dei quali abbiamo impostato la nostra vita possono cambiare proprio per effetto degli avvenimenti che succedono, e questo non significa tradire noi stessi se per noi quel valore non è più tale.
Io ora non ho più verità assolute, non so più cosa voglio dalla vita, i miei principi sulla fedeltà/monogamia sono ancora lì, ma hanno preso un bello scossone, e non mi sento di garantire per loro nel lungo termine.
Non sono più sicura di niente.
Anzi, di una cosa lo sono ancora: io sono il migliore giudice di me stessa, un giudice dal tratto indulgente con gli altri, ma severissimo con la sottoscritta


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Eliade, in effetti ammetto che sia un po' complicato, come lo è la mia mente di ora.
> Non so se riuscirò a spiegare ciò che sento nell'animo.
> La fedeltà è sempre stato un mio principio, così come l'onestà e la correttezza nei confronti degli altri, in più, a rafforzare tale principio, c'era anche una grandissimo rispetto per lui come persona da non offendere.
> Lui ora, come hai detto tu, non è più degno di tutto questo rispetto che faceva anche da deterrente.
> ...


Ma Diletta...ascoltami...
Tutti partiamo con progetti e ideali...eliadici o idilliaci...
Poi insomma dai...
Appena sposati tutto è così...insomma nuovoo...
Poi la vita è lunga...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...
Dai però è bello che tu non sia severissima con gli altri...
Sfrenati:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Diletta...ascoltami...
> Tutti partiamo con progetti e ideali...*eliadici* o idilliaci...
> Poi insomma dai...
> Appena sposati tutto è così...insomma nuovoo...
> ...


Conte...ma vai a cagare...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte...ma vai a cagare...:rotfl:


Donna...
La tua è tracotanza...


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna...
> La tua è tracotanza...


Ed è anche abbondante...ne vuoi un altro po'? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ed è anche abbondante...ne vuoi un altro po'? :rotfl:



Ti piaccio eh?:carneval:
Buona buona...qua...piega la testina...lì...
Buona buona...


----------



## makbet72 (11 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non tradisco anche per rispetto al proprio partner, oltre che per me stessa.
> 
> A parte che ho scritto che, qualora si dovesse rompere il patto, vedrei il da farsi...anche di lasciare il partner, ma di sicuro che questo non intaccherebbe i miei ideali di fedeltà.
> 
> ...


perdonami, sono molto curioso.....mi potresti dire a quali altre cose riuscirsti a pensare dopo aver visto il tuo uomo entrare in un'albergo con un'altra e poi dopo 3 ore te lo vedi ritornare a casa come se niente fosse accaduto....en dopo alcuni giorni il telefono del tuo uomo si riempie di messaggini in cui gli dice che lei è stata super ecc....... sono intento a capire cosa farebbe la tu afredda mente e a che genere di cose puoi fare .... magari riesco anche io ma non ciò pensato avendo la mente occupata a martoriarsi....:incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Insomma ha lo stesso senso di amoremio che dice a suo marito: neanch'io avrei mai pensato di scrivere su un forum del genere...
> Così anche lui prova la sua bella avventuretta e amen.
> Il suo ego si sistema.


questo è relativismo :unhappy:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> EHEHEHEHEHE...
> *Una donna che non si piange addosso*...e *decisa a dar battaglia*...
> Ci volevano donne così nel forum vero?:up::up::up:
> Anche a me lei piace molto...




ma chi?
diletta?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dall'ultimo post che ha scritto a lemon...non mi pare...anzi sembra sempre lo stesso.
> 
> Come al solito capisci solo quello che vuoi tu...
> 
> ...


meno male che non sono la sola a leggerla diversamente


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Perché mi sforzo di andare al di là del mio egoismo e cerco di calarmi nella situazione, nello specifico quella di Macbeth.
> Lui porterà sempre con sé l'offesa al suo ego ferito, questa riemergerà anche quando e se le cose si sistemeranno fra loro, e tutte le volte che succederà saranno dolori.
> Pensaci su anche tu


l'ego ferito non si risana trovando fuori da sè motivi per sentirsi più o meno ganzi

ma se non lo si capisce da soli
è pure inutile spiegarlo


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma perché comportarsi come ha fatto tua moglie non sarebbe far del male ai figli? Cosa gli insegnerai a comportarsi onestamente quando tu e lei non lo fate? O gli insegnerai i dettami dell'amore libero? In tal caso sarebbe diverso...
> 
> 
> Quindi nonostante la tua filosofia di vita sia stata calpestata da un'azione immorale...se ti capitasse la scopata fuori casa, non esiteresti a calpestare tu stesso la tua filosofia di vita?
> ...


devo dar reputazione in giro prima di poterla ridare a te :unhappy:

ma ti omaggio :up:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Nel corso di un matrimonio, però, i patti si possono rinegoziare. Soprattutto dopo un tradimento, che è comunque un evento traumatico che costringe a una revisione del rapporto.
> 
> Dopo 15 anni di matrimonio e dei tradimenti subiti, posso anche permettermi di dire a mio marito che va bene, che si può ricominciare, ma che dobbiamo trovare insieme una strada nuova. E non è detto che sia identica a quella che ci ha portato fino a qui.


ma rinegoziare i patti
non significa
"io faccio come mi pare e tu zitta (sottinteso: perche non sei degna di sedere al tavolo delle trattative)

questo, per me, significa instradarsi sulla via della non condivisione
e va bene, per carità
se è una scelta
e se non lo si chiama in un altro modo


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Neanch'io voglio pareggiare i conti (sarebbe anche numericamente non troppo facile). Quello che mi sforzavo di dire è che non mi sento più a mio agio nelle vesti della compagna fedele da sempre e per sempre, ora che so che per lui non è stato così. Non è un desiderio di rivalsa, è un modo diverso di sentirmi.
> Per me il patto di fedeltà si è veramente rotto e non verrà ripristinato perché impossibile. Quello che è stato è stato.
> *Solo la mia coscienza mi guiderà per il resto della mia vita, non renderò più conto a lui. *
> E perché dovrei?
> In nome di che cosa?


guarda che è pazzesco il distinguo 

rendevi conto a lui? :unhappy:
e, se sì, non era perchè questo corrispondeva a una scelta di coscienza?


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Eliade, non è neppure solo quello che hai detto. Io ho dei principi forti che guidano la mia vita, ognuno ha i suoi.
> Io continuerò a farmi guidare da questi *senza più avere il valore del rispetto nei suoi confronti*. Questo non c'è più ora come ora.
> E se quello in cui credo si modificasse col tempo alterando le mie posizioni mi ci adeguerò


non lo rispetti?
e come fai a dire di amarlo?

non è che magari tutti 'sti arzigogoli servono per giustificare il fatto che non hai intenzione di rescindere un matrimonio in cui hai le tue convenienze?
(domanda alla quale non desidero che tu risponda qui, ma che sarebbe il caso che ti facessi)


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio buona buona...
Metti ansia e fa caldo...
Anche se tante persone decidono di operare in modo difforme da te...non significa che non siano consapevoli almeno quanto te...
Perchè hai sempre bisogno di "oggettivizzare" ciò che è "soggettivo"?
Insicurezza?:sonar:

Getta in aria le corna
Il conte lo saaaaaaaa
E poi lasciale andare
Il conte lo saaaaaaa
Se fai come la Chiara
Il conte lo saaaaaaaa
Non puoi certo sbagliar...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVBkXPEv_E8


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> perdonami, sono molto curioso.....mi potresti dire a quali altre cose riuscirsti a pensare dopo aver visto il tuo uomo entrare in un'albergo con un'altra e poi dopo 3 ore te lo vedi ritornare a casa come se niente fosse accaduto....en dopo alcuni giorni il telefono del tuo uomo si riempie di messaggini in cui gli dice che lei è stata super ecc....... sono intento a capire cosa farebbe la tu afredda mente e a che genere di cose puoi fare .... magari riesco anche io ma non ciò pensato avendo la mente occupata a martoriarsi....:incazzato:


Grande...grande...
:up::up::up:


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amoremio buona buona...
> Metti ansia e fa caldo...
> Anche se tante persone decidono di operare in modo difforme da te...non significa che non siano consapevoli almeno quanto te...
> Perchè hai sempre bisogno di "oggettivizzare" ciò che è "soggettivo"?
> ...


 eliade stai buona, amore mio idem...
senti un po' ; la gente parla con tutto diritto di dire quello che pensa .
punto, virgola a capo


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti piaccio eh?:carneval:
> Buona buona...qua...piega la testina...lì...
> Buona buona...


Conte...ma ri vai a cagare! :rotfl:





Minerva ha detto:


> eliade stai buona, amore mio idem...
> senti un po' ; la gente parla con tutto diritto di dire quello che pensa .
> punto, virgola a capo


Minerva...lassa stare va, che tanto mica lo prendo seriamente il conte quando fa così. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> perdonami, sono molto curioso.....mi potresti dire a quali altre cose riuscirsti a pensare dopo aver visto il tuo uomo entrare in un'albergo con un'altra e poi dopo 3 ore te lo vedi ritornare a casa come se niente fosse accaduto....en dopo alcuni giorni il telefono del tuo uomo si riempie di messaggini in cui gli dice che lei è stata super ecc....... sono intento a capire cosa farebbe la tu afredda mente e a che genere di cose puoi fare .... magari riesco anche io ma non ciò pensato avendo la mente occupata a martoriarsi....:incazzato:


A parte che hai quotato un mio messaggio che non c'entra poi molto con quello che hai scritto in questo. 

Vuoi sapere una mia reazione a caldo? Quando l'ho scoperto: gliene ho dette di tutti i colori (solo a parole perché non lo avevo sotto mano, altrimenti...mi sarei sfogata per bene) e poi l'ho lasciato, ma non ero sposata ne avevo figli.
Se fossi stata sposata? Beh conoscendomi, avrei avuto la stessa reazione..:carneval: forse meno irruenta, a seconda delle situazioni. Poi ovviamente, come nell'altro caso, ci sarebbe stata la ricaduta con pianti e dolore (magari amplificati visto la situazione). Ma di sicuro, con tutto quello a cui c'è da pensare (*figli*, *matrimonio a rotoli*, ecc), l'ultima cosa a cui vado a pensare è l'eventualità di scopare con altri e/o a prendermi le libertà in questo senso. 
Ma ti pare che con tutto quello a cui dovrei pensare, penso all'eventualità di scopare con un altro uomo? Ma decisamente alla larga...
Mi riprenderei i miei spazi, questo si, lo escluderei dalla "gestione" della vita, almeno temporaneamente. 
No, non sono tipo che non gli stirerei le camice...sono il tipo che non le stira a priori (cosa in cui sono negatissima), quindi già di suo dovrebbe farlo da se.

A freddo posso dirti che se riuscissi potrei parlare con lui, qualora ammettesse..perché se non ammettesse parte la separazione. E non dirmi che i figli non sopportano la separazione: ho ben due casi in famiglia di genitori separati e nessuno dei figli è morto, nessuno è un delinquente...hanno i solo i classici problemi adolescenziali di non voler studiare.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Amoremio buona buona...
> Metti ansia e fa caldo...
> Anche se tante persone decidono di operare in modo difforme da te...non significa che non siano consapevoli almeno quanto te...
> Perchè hai sempre bisogno di "oggettivizzare" ciò che è "soggettivo"?
> ...


 
qui ognuno ha il diritto di scrivere quello che pensa

al punto che persino tu sei libero di scrivere 
peraltro cambiando continuamente quel che dici di pensare

figurati se i tuoi interventi volti a screditare chi non ti incensa possono avere su di me un qualunque pur minimo impatto

:ciao:


----------



## lothar57 (11 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> qui ognuno ha il diritto di scrivere quello che pensa
> 
> al punto che persino tu sei libero di scrivere
> peraltro cambiando continuamente quel che dici di pensare
> ...


 
Come sempre attacchi lui o me per principio,sei di parte.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come sempre attacchi lui o me per principio,sei di parte.


 
detto da te 

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sole (11 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma rinegoziare i patti
> non significa
> "io faccio come mi pare e tu zitta (sottinteso: perche non sei degna di sedere al tavolo delle trattative)
> 
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo. Infatti avevo detto al Conte che non mi pare sia il modo più intelligente per affrontare le cose.

Non ho voglia di andare a ripescare il post, ma avevo scritto che, anche in un matrimonio senza più amore, il rispetto, la stima reciproca e la condivisione per me devono essere i presupposti. Altrimenti non è più un matrimonio, ma un inferno.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Come sempre attacchi lui o me per principio,sei di parte.



Questo è relativismo:unhappy:

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...:up::up::up:


----------



## Sole (11 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> perdonami, sono molto curioso.....mi potresti dire a quali altre cose riuscirsti a pensare dopo aver visto il tuo uomo entrare in un'albergo con un'altra e poi dopo 3 ore te lo vedi ritornare a casa come se niente fosse accaduto....en dopo alcuni giorni il telefono del tuo uomo si riempie di messaggini in cui gli dice che lei è stata super ecc....... sono intento a capire cosa farebbe la tu afredda mente e a che genere di cose puoi fare .... magari riesco anche io ma non ciò pensato avendo la mente occupata a martoriarsi....:incazzato:


Makbet, tua moglie è una traditrice seriale. Devi fare i conti con questo fatto. Ti senti preso in giro e umiliato.

Nessuno può dirti cosa sia giusto o non giusto in questo momento, perchè quando sei arrabbiato e deluso a volte ti aggrappi a qualunque cosa pur di sentirti bene, anche se non è sano. Ma è umano.

Ma ora ti parlo pensando al lungo periodo.
Quando la rabbia sarà passata, quando avrai capito le ragioni che ancora ti tengono unito a questa donna, parlane con lei, cercate di trovare insieme altre ragioni valide e, se ci riuscite, tentate di avviare un rapporto che non sia soltanto una serie di ripicche infantili o un covo di rancori inespressi. Una famiglia così farebbe male a voi e ai vostri figli.


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Questo è relativismo:unhappy:
> 
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH*...:up::up::up:


 ma sono urla di dolore?
chiamate la neuro


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono urla di dolore?
> chiamate la neuro


No...la mia grassa risata beffarda che non hai avuto il modo di conoscere...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (11 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'ego ferito non si risana trovando fuori da sè motivi per sentirsi più o meno ganzi
> 
> ma se non lo si capisce da soli
> è pure inutile spiegarlo





Amoremio ha detto:


> ma rinegoziare i patti
> non significa
> "io faccio come mi pare e tu zitta (sottinteso: perche non sei degna di sedere al tavolo delle trattative)
> 
> ...


1) Per noi forse no, ma per un uomo è già un discreto aiuto.
Sarà fuori da ogni moralità (sono d'accordo) ma è così per loro.

2) Riguardo al rinegoziare i patti unilateralmente spero che non sia riferito a me, io cerco la via della condivisione con la consapevolezza in più di guardare alle diverse esigenze di ciascuno, che non necessariamente debbano coincidere


----------



## Diletta (11 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda che è pazzesco il distinguo
> 
> rendevi conto a lui? :unhappy:
> e, se sì, non era perchè questo corrispondeva a una scelta di coscienza?





Amoremio ha detto:


> non lo rispetti?
> e come fai a dire di amarlo?
> 
> non è che magari tutti 'sti arzigogoli servono per giustificare il fatto che non hai intenzione di rescindere un matrimonio in cui hai le tue convenienze?
> (domanda alla quale non desidero che tu risponda qui, ma che sarebbe il caso che ti facessi)



Amoremio:

1) perché è pazzesco il distinguo?
Rendere conto a lui vuol dire per me non mancargli di rispetto, facendo cose che lo addolorerebbero, ora come ora mi rimane il valore della fedeltà che ora è orientato sul non farmi del male, sul non buttarmi via. E' un valore che serve a me stessa come guida nella mia vita, ma che potrebbe anche variare col tempo, mentre non sarebbe mai venuto meno il principio del rispetto verso di lui se lui avesse fatto altrettanto con me.
Valori fondamentali come l'onestà fanno parte integrante della struttura della persona e sono imprenscindibili secondo me, quello della fedeltà può essere soggetto a "revisione" qualora cambino le condizioni, almeno dal punto di vista ideale.
Poi, sappiamo benissimo che tra il dire e il fare....

2) Come posso rispettarlo ora...la delusione di trovarsi accanto una persona così diversa porta via con sé la fiducia e  un bel po' di stima. Di conseguenza, anche il rispetto non è proprio più illimitato come prima.
Non arrampichiamoci sugli specchi per favore.
Una persona che ci ha causato un grande dispiacere non si vede più con gli occhi di prima, se poi quella persona è quella più importante della nostra vita...
Non dico che non si possa risalire la china, ma vediamo le cose come stanno, e non dirmi che tu durante la vostra tempesta vedevi tuo marito esattamente come prima perché non ci credo.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) *Per noi forse no, ma per un uomo è già un discreto aiuto.*
> Sarà fuori da ogni moralità (sono d'accordo) *ma è così per loro*.
> 
> 2) Riguardo al rinegoziare i patti unilateralmente spero che non sia riferito a me, io cerco la via della condivisione con la consapevolezza in più di guardare alle diverse esigenze di ciascuno, che non necessariamente debbano coincidere


1) hai deciso che ti fa più comodo credere così
anche su questo è inutile ogni spiegazione :unhappy:

2) quello, come desumibile dal virgolettato, era riferito a mack 
a te avrei potuto scrivere che condividere non significa confincersi ad ingoiare qualunque cosa
ma torniamo al punto 1


----------



## Diletta (11 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1) hai deciso che ti fa più comodo credere così
> anche su questo è inutile ogni spiegazione :unhappy:
> 
> 2) quello, come desumibile dal virgolettato, era riferito a mack
> ...



Sul punto 1) chiedi a Mak, lui è un uomo, senti cosa risponde (e non è il solo)
Ciao!


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Amoremio:
> 
> 1) perché è pazzesco il distinguo?
> Rendere conto a lui vuol dire per me non mancargli di rispetto, facendo cose che lo addolorerebbero, ora come ora mi rimane il valore della fedeltà che ora è orientato sul non farmi del male, sul non buttarmi via. *E' un valore che serve a me stessa come guida nella mia vita, ma che potrebbe anche variare col tempo, mentre non sarebbe mai venuto meno il principio del rispetto verso di lui se lui avesse fatto altrettanto con me.*
> ...


1. no, lascia perdere quello che penso io
ho scritto un lunghissimo commento
ma l'ho cancellato
quello è il tuo rapporto con i tuoi valori ed è solo su quello che ti puoi fondare


2. siamo molto diverse
se avessi perso il rispetto per mio marito sarei andata dall'avvocato prima di dire ops
d'altronde 
proprio il fatto di non averlo perso 
ha comportato ulteriori apici di dolore che magari a te sono risparmiati

ho però difficoltà a capire per quale vincolo ti senti legata a lui
se non lo rispetti (come dici)
non ti fidi (lo dici ma si evince quasi ovunque nei tuoi interventi)
e non lo stimi più tanto


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul punto 1) chiedi a Mak, lui è un uomo, senti cosa risponde (e non è il solo)
> Ciao!


ma io non devo chiedere nulla a mack

nella fase del tradito che vuole vendicarsi o cerca il modo per superare la crisi d'autostima ci son passata

uomo o donna non fa differenza
e ognuno ne esce come può


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul punto 1) chiedi a Mak, lui è un uomo, senti cosa risponde (e non è il solo)
> Ciao!


Te lo dice un uomo, non sempre è così. E' un piacere effimero, una ripresa che dura poco, perchè alla fine, te la puoi raccontare come ti pare, ma rimani sempre solo con te stesso, e se te la racconti pure a te stesso......

La mia non è un'esperienza di tradimento, ma dell'interruzione di una relazione abbastanza lunga che qualche strascico lo aveva lasciato, almeno in me. Una delle primissime reazioni alla nuova situazione di single è stata: "Ora me le scopo tutte". Ma la notte comunque eravamo sempre Tubarao, io, ed il fantasma di lei. Sai quando è stato il momento che ho ricominciato ad avere una parvenza di sanità mentale che non assomigliasse ad un mazzo di carte dopo che ci è passato il croupier ? Dopo un viaggio che avevo sempre avuto intenzione di fare ma che per un motivo o per l'altro non avevo mai fatto e questo è avvenuto ben due anni dopo la separazione, periodo entro il quale, dal punto di vista donne, paradossalmente, non mi potevo per niente lamentare.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul punto 1) chiedi a Mak, lui è un uomo, senti cosa risponde (e non è il solo)
> Ciao!


Beh...perché chiedere a Mak? Chiedi a me...che sai già cosa ti rispondo 

Ho capiuto...sono una donna :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (11 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beh...perché chiedere a Mak? Chiedi a me...che sai già cosa ti rispondo
> 
> Ho capiuto...sono una donna :rotfl:


non ti volevo tirare in mezzo

ma son stata tentata


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ti volevo tirare in mezzo
> 
> ma son stata tentata


Se è per questo a me me ne viene in mente almeno un altro...:condom:


----------



## Irene (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti piaccio eh?:carneval:
> Buona buona...qua...piega la testina...lì...
> Buona buona...


Conte...................................
modera i termini e prenditi meno confidenza........
Eliade non si tocca ok?

altrimenti ci penso io a te...:voodoo:


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Conte...................................
> modera i termini e prenditi meno confidenza........
> Eliade non si tocca ok?
> 
> altrimenti ci penso io a te...:voodoo:


 :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Conte...................................
> modera i termini e prenditi meno confidenza........
> Eliade non si tocca ok?
> 
> altrimenti ci penso io a te...:voodoo:


Hai chiesto con rispetto.
Avvenga secondo quanto tu desideri.
Basta che poi al raduno non frigni...dicendo...ecco visto..a me non mi ha cagata...


----------



## makbet72 (12 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Amoremio:
> 
> 1) perché è pazzesco il distinguo?
> Rendere conto a lui vuol dire per me non mancargli di rispetto, facendo cose che lo addolorerebbero, ora come ora mi rimane il valore della fedeltà che ora è orientato sul non farmi del male, sul non buttarmi via. E' un valore che serve a me stessa come guida nella mia vita, ma che potrebbe anche variare col tempo, mentre non sarebbe mai venuto meno il principio del rispetto verso di lui se lui avesse fatto altrettanto con me.
> ...


Condivido in tutto ciò che dici e la cosa che fa + rabbia e che se parli con loro " i traditori" ti dicono non fare sempre un passo indietro guarda avanti!!!!!:incazzato:


----------



## makbet72 (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1. no, lascia perdere quello che penso io
> ho scritto un lunghissimo commento
> ma l'ho cancellato
> quello è il tuo rapporto con i tuoi valori ed è solo su quello che ti puoi fondare
> ...


Amore ecco cosa non ti ha spinto dall'avvocato...amore verso una persona che hai amato con tutto te stesso, amore cieco potremmo definire un amore che fino a ieri era tutto ciò che potevi dare ad una persona. IL perchè non si reagisce allostesso modo questo non lo so ma quando oggi ti senti vicino a quella persona tremi perchè non riesci, sarà perchè ancora presto o sarà per la paura ma non riesci a fidarti o cmq hai il terrore che possa accadere di nuovo. Mi sono però accorto di una cosa:
 se ti fai vedere vittima di tutto ciò l'ego del traditore è li come un cacciatore pronto a sparare alla sua preda, viceversa se tu tiri fuori il tuo ego ti mostri forte come a dire ora faccio ciò che ho sempre desiderato fare vedo lei in sofferenza quasi a dire dovè che fa con chi è e questo ora ti da una speranza in +.:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> *Amore ecco cosa non ti ha spinto dall'avvocato...amore verso una persona che hai amato con tutto te stesso, amore cieco potremmo definire un amore che fino a ieri era tutto ciò che potevi dare ad una persona.* IL perchè non si reagisce allostesso modo questo non lo so ma quando oggi ti senti vicino a quella persona tremi perchè non riesci, sarà perchè ancora presto o sarà per la paura ma non riesci a fidarti o cmq hai il terrore che possa accadere di nuovo. Mi sono però accorto di una cosa:
> se ti fai vedere vittima di tutto ciò l'ego del traditore è li come un cacciatore pronto a sparare alla sua preda, viceversa se tu tiri fuori il tuo ego ti mostri forte come a dire ora faccio ciò che ho sempre desiderato fare vedo lei in sofferenza quasi a dire dovè che fa con chi è e questo ora ti da una speranza in +.:carneval:


Non è esatto. Non è andata dall'avvocato non solo per amore nei confronti del marito, ma anche perché il marito si è impegnato a non farcela andare.
Che è un po' diverso.


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Conte...................................
> modera i termini e prenditi meno confidenza........
> Eliade non si tocca ok?
> 
> altrimenti ci penso io a te...:voodoo:





			
				Simy ha detto:
			
		

> :up::up::up::up::up:


Tesore!!!


----------



## Simy (12 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tesore!!!


 :bacio:


----------



## Irene (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Hai chiesto con rispetto.
> Avvenga secondo quanto tu desideri.
> Basta che poi al raduno non frigni...dicendo...ecco visto.*.a me non mi ha cagata...*


Pfui.............................:culo:





ps: il bambino frignone sei tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Amore ecco cosa non ti ha spinto dall'avvocato...amore verso una persona che hai amato con tutto te stesso, amore cieco potremmo definire un amore che fino a ieri era tutto ciò che potevi dare ad una persona. IL perchè non si reagisce allostesso modo questo non lo so ma quando oggi ti senti vicino a quella persona tremi perchè non riesci, sarà perchè ancora presto o sarà per la paura ma non riesci a fidarti o cmq hai il terrore che possa accadere di nuovo. Mi sono però accorto di una cosa:
> *se ti fai vedere vittima di tutto ciò l'ego del traditore è li come un cacciatore pronto a sparare alla sua preda, viceversa se tu tiri fuori il tuo ego ti mostri forte come a dire ora faccio ciò che ho sempre desiderato fare vedo lei in sofferenza quasi a dire dovè che fa con chi è e questo ora ti da una speranza in +.*:carneval:


il grassetto sono generalizzazioni

ma se è ciò che vedi è probabile che sia la situazione in cui ti trovi


per me (notare i sottolineati) se in una coppia queste dinamiche di "sopraffazione" prendono piede e si stabilizzano, la coppia come la intendo io non c'è già più


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è esatto. Non è andata dall'avvocato non solo per amore nei confronti del marito, ma anche perché il marito si è impegnato a non farcela andare.
> Che è un po' diverso.


un po' di tutt'e 2

all'inizio è stato per amore
ma non amore cieco
vedeva benissimo e mi ha convinto che contro ogni evidenza, contro quel che lui stesso diceva, c'erano margini per "noi"

quando il mio amore, pur continuando a tirare quel carro, cominciava a non aver più argomenti per convincere il mio cervello (o forse non aveva più la forza per fare entrambe le cose)
è stato preso in braccio, messo a riposare sul carro, avvolto in una coperta di petali, curato e nutrito da mio marito

ussignur 

zuccherosamente vostra


----------



## Sterminator (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> un po' di tutt'e 2
> 
> all'inizio è stato per amore
> ma non amore cieco
> ...


Minghia...me s'e' arzata la glicemia...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Minghia...me s'e' arzata la glicemia...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


oltretutto non c'hai più l'età!

vabbè...

una prece :mrgreen:


----------



## makbet72 (12 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è esatto. Non è andata dall'avvocato non solo per amore nei confronti del marito, ma anche perché il marito si è impegnato a non farcela andare.
> Che è un po' diverso.


scusate ma il riferimento era rivolto a me non ad "amore" rispondevo ad amore spiegando il mio perchè a non essere andato dall'avvocato!!!!


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :bacio:


Uffy, erano baci pure quelli...ma non si vedono..


----------



## Eliade (12 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> scusate ma il riferimento era rivolto a me non ad "amore" rispondevo ad amore spiegando il mio perchè a non essere andato dall'avvocato!!!!


:rotfl: perdonami, credevo che Amore fosse un diminutivo per AmoreMio. :sonar:
AmoreMio...hai visto che danni che fai? :carneval:



Amoremio ha detto:


> zuccherosamente vostra


 
Mi servi un po' d'insulina endovena..


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Pfui.............................:culo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donna cosa sono queste confidenze con me?
Il mio dio ti punirà!
Lothar passami la forbice trinciapollastre...
Sistemiamo sul nascere questa esordiente maestra...
Lothar...non possiamo mai stare in pace vedi?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna cosa sono queste confidenze con me?
> Il mio dio ti punirà!
> Lothar passami la forbice trinciapollastre...
> Sistemiamo sul nascere questa esordiente maestra...
> Lothar...non possiamo mai stare in pace vedi?


ahahahahah Irene non e'una maestra....vedrai che gli passa


----------



## Amoremio (12 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: perdonami, credevo che Amore fosse un diminutivo per AmoreMio. :sonar:
> *AmoreMio...hai visto che danni che fai*? :carneval:
> 
> ......




eeeeh
ma non è mica solo colpa mia

in un post ha scritto Amore con la maiuscola
in quest'altro, poi, ....



makbet72 ha detto:


> scusate ma il riferimento era rivolto a me non ad "*amore*" rispondevo ad *amore *spiegando il *mio* perchè a non essere andato dall'avvocato!!!!


esagggera proprio :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (12 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahah Irene non e'una maestra....vedrai che gli passa


Dunque...
Vivrà?


----------



## Diletta (12 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> 1. no, lascia perdere quello che penso io
> ho scritto un lunghissimo commento
> ma l'ho cancellato
> quello è il tuo rapporto con i tuoi valori ed è solo su quello che ti puoi fondare
> ...


*
*

Mi sento ancora legata a lui per diversi motivi. Il solo pensiero che non torni a casa la sera da me mi riempe d'angoscia, così come pensarmi da sola a dormire senza di lui accanto che mi abbraccia. 
Questi, secondo me, sono segnali che c'è ancora amore per lui, e confido molto nel fatto che questo sentimento prevalga su tutto il resto fino a spazzare via tutto il resto.


----------



## Diletta (12 Luglio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te lo dice un uomo, non sempre è così. E' un piacere effimero, una ripresa che dura poco, perchè alla fine, te la puoi raccontare come ti pare, ma rimani sempre solo con te stesso, e se te la racconti pure a te stesso......
> 
> La mia non è un'esperienza di tradimento, ma dell'interruzione di una relazione abbastanza lunga che qualche strascico lo aveva lasciato, almeno in me. Una delle primissime reazioni alla nuova situazione di single è stata: "Ora me le scopo tutte". Ma la notte comunque eravamo sempre Tubarao, io, ed il fantasma di lei. Sai quando è stato il momento che ho ricominciato ad avere una parvenza di sanità mentale che non assomigliasse ad un mazzo di carte dopo che ci è passato il croupier ? Dopo un viaggio che avevo sempre avuto intenzione di fare ma che per un motivo o per l'altro non avevo mai fatto e questo è avvenuto ben due anni dopo la separazione, periodo entro il quale, dal punto di vista donne, paradossalmente, non mi potevo per niente lamentare.



Ma penso anch'io, ci mancherebbe, che sia un piacere effimero, e come potrebbe essere altrimenti?
Subito dopo, si è nuovamente soli con se stessi e con la nostra crisi.

Io ho avallato l'idea di Mek ragionando sulla sua situazione personale, che merita una particolare valutazione.
Non hanno vissuto la giovinezza nessuno dei due. Lei ha deviato facendo quello che ha fatto, lui è rimasto al palo.
Come si deve sentire un giovane uomo in questa situazione?
E' perfettamente normale, fisiologico il suo desiderio, magari l'avrebbe avuto lo stesso in seguito, fra tanti anni, invece ce l'ha ora perché la crisi l'ha fatto emergere in pieno.
Lo sa anche lui che non risolve la sua crisi, ma attenua il suo sentirsi "zerbino".


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Mi sento ancora legata a lui per diversi motivi. Il solo pensiero che non torni a casa la sera da me mi riempe d'angoscia, così come pensarmi da sola a dormire senza di lui accanto che mi abbraccia.
> *Questi, secondo me, sono segnali che c'è ancora amore per lui*, e confido molto nel fatto che questo sentimento prevalga su tutto il resto fino a spazzare via tutto il resto.


certo che questo è più che possibile

solo che, secondo me, per valutare l'amore che provi per una persona devi vederla per come è realmentee mi pare che tu operi continui distinguo che vanno in una direzione opposta


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> certo che questo è più che possibile
> 
> solo che, secondo me, per valutare l'amore che provi per una persona devi vederla per come è realmentee mi pare che tu operi continui distinguo che vanno in una direzione opposta


NESSUNO...a sto mondo...può dire come è realmente una persona.
QUesto è il più grande atto di Hubris amorosa.
Ognuno di noi si rappresenta l'altro.
La prova reale è che ognuno di noi appare diverso ad altre persone.
Nessuno è nella testa di un altro.
Guarda me...
A te pare impossibile che ci siano donne che fanno follie per uno come me.
E le giudichi delle donnette...

L'amore non va valutato...
Esso è come un'acqua che sgorga da una sorgente...

Altrimenti non si spiegherebbe come mai amiamo persone che in definitiva sono negative per noi.

Sei tu che ti senti al sicuro perchè dici di saper misurare le persone...
Ma con il tuo metro però...
Boni tutti così eh?


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NESSUNO...a sto mondo...può dire come è realmente una persona.
> QUesto è il più grande atto di Hubris amorosa.
> Ognuno di noi si rappresenta l'altro.
> La prova reale è che ognuno di noi appare diverso ad altre persone.
> ...


dov'è che l'avrei detto, oh spernacchiatore incontinente? 
 :ciao:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dov'è che l'avrei detto, oh spernacchiatore incontinente?
> :ciao:


solo che, secondo me, per valutare l'amore che provi per una persona devi vederla per come è realmentee

Tue parole non mie.
Non starò MAI assieme ad una donna che valuta l'amore che prova per me.
MAI.:up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> solo che, secondo me, per valutare l'amore che provi per una persona devi vederla per come è realmentee
> 
> Tue parole non mie.
> *Non starò MAI assieme ad una donna che valuta l'amore che prova per me.*
> MAI.:up::up::up:


 
ti ho chiesto dove avrei detto questo



contepinceton ha detto:


> .......dici di saper misurare le persone...
> ................


sul grassetto c'è da dire "ecchemmenefregaammè"


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> solo che, secondo me, per valutare l'amore che provi per una persona devi vederla per come è realmentee
> 
> Tue parole non mie.
> Non starò MAI assieme ad una donna che valuta l'amore che prova per me.
> MAI.:up::up::up:


Ma lo scoprire che un pezzo di merda ti faccia le corna da dietro e t'allisci davanti non e' sufficiente per giudicarlo con i cazzi ed i controcazzi e quindi si debba per forza "rivedere" l'amore che si provava per il merdoso/a?

che te serve 'na CTU?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lo scoprire che un pezzo di merda ti faccia le corna da dietro e t'allisci davanti non e' sufficiente per giudicarlo con i cazzi ed i controcazzi e quindi "rivedere" l'amore che si provava per il merdoso/a?
> 
> che te serve na CTU giurata?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


NO.
Sei obsoleto e datato.
Hai un'idea molto arcaica dell'amore.
Io ho imparato:
O amo senza condizioni...
O non amo affatto: e allora uso, manipolo, giocattolo, imbroglio, do da intendere ecc..ecc..ecc...
Chi siamo noi per dire ad una persona: tu devi amare solo me?
Quello che per te è amore è solo egoismo da bambino immaturo.
Farsi amare in funzione di sè stessi...
Non vale e non paga.

Amare è sognare di far felice una persona.

Le corna?
Basta metterle in preventivo no?
Se tu sei così stolto e cieco...da imporre ad una donna un fardello che nemmeno lei sa se sarà in grado di portare o meno...non so che farci...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma lo scoprire che un pezzo di merda ti faccia le corna da dietro e t'allisci davanti non e' sufficiente per giudicarlo con i cazzi ed i controcazzi e quindi si debba per forza "rivedere" l'amore che si provava per il merdoso/a?
> 
> che te serve 'na CTU?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


guarda 
è inutile tentare di ragionarci

dopo che *lui stesso*, in altri 3d, ha elevato alti lai per aver sbagliato sforzandosi di essere diverso da come è per far piacere a chi amava col risultato di essere amato non per sè stesso ma per come fingeva di essere e, dunque, di un amore destinato a durare quanto la finzione

se *io *dico che diletta deve vedere il marito per ciò che è veramente e solo allora potrà sapere se lo ama davvero
viene a trifolarmi gli alluci

va bene che sostiene tutto e il contrario di tutto pur di compiacere la platea dei suoi possibili "fans" e dare addosso a chi tale non è

ma che patetica ridicolaggine è mai questa


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Sei obsoleto e datato.
> Hai un'idea molto arcaica dell'amore.
> Io ho imparato:
> ...


Ma tu sei solo fuori de cabezza....non conta una beata minchia come al solito la tua frittura d'aria...

io amo una persona, mi tradisce, rivedo il mio amore che provavo verso quella persona e stop...

tutto il resto so' solo discorsi che se fanno nei manicomi...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu sei solo fuori de cabezza....non conta una beata minchia come al sotito la tua frittura d'aria...
> 
> io amo una persona, mi tradisce, rivedo il mio amore che provavo verso quella persona e stop...
> 
> ...


Come sai...noi matti...pensiamo che voi normali siate pazzi...
Mi rendo conto che tu non hai mai vissuto certe cose...e quindi per te non esistono...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda
> è inutile tentare di ragionarci
> 
> dopo che *lui stesso*, in altri 3d, ha elevato alti lai per aver sbagliato sforzandosi di essere diverso da come è per far piacere a chi amava col risultato di essere amato non per sè stesso ma per come fingeva di essere e, dunque, di un amore destinato a durare quanto la finzione
> ...


Infatti non se po' ragiona' con uno che in base alla convenienza del post dica ora bianco e dopo nero...:rotfl:

pero' coglionarlo me diverte, so' malato...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Sei obsoleto e datato.
> Hai un'idea molto arcaica dell'amore.
> Io ho imparato:
> ...


Cioè o si fa come dici tu o niente 

Difatti non si può obbligare nessuno ad amarci, però se stare con una persona mi fa soffire perché IO devo restarci? Perché LEI mi ama (e ama anche degli altri?)


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda
> è inutile tentare di ragionarci
> 
> dopo che *lui stesso*, in altri 3d, ha elevato alti lai per aver sbagliato sforzandosi di essere diverso da come è per far piacere a chi amava col risultato di essere amato non per sè stesso ma per come fingeva di essere e, dunque, di un amore destinato a durare quanto la finzione
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
Ti esprimi come Catone il Censore o Cicerone...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Mia cara...io sono il principe di sboronia...
Mi dispiace di urtarti...
Ma me diverto tanto eh?

Cominciamo:
Diletta potrebbe tentare di vedere suo marito anche da altri punti di vista: non deve. In amore non si deve niente.

Poi si dice...mi piace o non mi piace questo uomo qua?
Ne sono innamorata?

O ami o non ami.
Non esiste ami davvero
O ami non davvero.

Sono solo seghe mentali.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu sei solo fuori de cabezza....non conta una beata minchia come al sotito la tua frittura d'aria...
> 
> io amo una persona, mi tradisce, rivedo il mio amore che provavo verso quella persona e stop...
> 
> ...



... e qui dove siamo? :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: C. I. M. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come sai...noi matti...pensiamo che voi normali siate pazzi...
> Mi rendo conto che tu non hai mai vissuto certe cose...e quindi per te non esistono...


Ue' bello, te le cose "normali" ricordo che le bramavi, non avendole mai avute pero' hai ripiegato su quel concetto del cazzo di amore...

e cerchi di imporlo agli altri...

ma vatte affa' un giro va'...


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Ti esprimi come Catone il Censore o Cicerone...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Mia cara...io sono il principe di sboronia...
> ...


Uh...questa si che è una perla....ora me la segno. :rotfl:
Devo imparare anch'io lae tecniche di intortamento stile baci perugina :up:


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

*Info*

Ma quest'anno anche i i pusher hanno messo i saldi? 


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> Ti esprimi come Catone il Censore o Cicerone...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Mia cara...io sono il principe di sboronia...
> ...


non mi urti

ho detto che vieni a "trifolarmi gli alluci"
manco ho detto "mi rompi le palle"

sostanzialmente 
un moschino virtuale :carneval:


sul grassetto

certo che lo può vedere sotto altri profili 

lo ha detto e tutti le abbiamo detto che fa bene

ma qui emerge soprattutto quel che la fa star male
e il suo desiderio di "metterci una pezza" contro ogni evidenza

"lui non è come lothar"
le mogli di tizio o caio si comportano peggio (sempre secondo lei)
qualunque traditore secondo lei (salvo che non sia in fase down) si comporta peggio di lui e qualunque tradito sta in una situazione peggiore della sua

intanto però sta male


te ne accorgi ?
o vedi che la potresti arruolare tra i tuoi fans 
e quindi la blandisci e chissenefrega se poi si schianta contro un muro?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Cioè o si fa come dici tu o niente
> 
> Difatti non si può obbligare nessuno ad amarci, *però se stare con una persona mi fa soffire perché IO devo restarci?* Perché LEI mi ama (e ama anche degli altri?)


 
No, puoi anche amarla e non restarci insieme.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu sei solo fuori de cabezza....non conta una beata minchia come al solito la tua frittura d'aria...
> 
> *io amo una persona, mi tradisce, rivedo il mio amore che provavo verso quella persona e stop...*
> 
> ...


Se ami una persona secondo i tuoi canoni non basta un tradimento a farti smettere di amarla.


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Sei obsoleto e datato.
> Hai un'idea molto arcaica dell'amore.
> Io ho imparato:
> ...


 non ci avevo mai pensato...che ci vuole?:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi urti
> 
> ho detto che vieni a "trifolarmi gli alluci"
> manco ho detto "mi rompi le palle"
> ...


 
Infatti.

Molto male.
Però per stare meglio dovrebbe cominciare a praticare quello che potrebbe farla star meglio (anche isolarsi per un anno sull'Everest, tanto per fare un esempio) e non quello che pensa sia più opportuno per non addolorare suo marito.


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Molto male.
> Però per stare meglio dovrebbe cominciare a praticare quello che potrebbe farla star meglio (anche isolarsi per un anno sull'Everest, tanto per fare un esempio)* e non quello che pensa sia più opportuno per non addolorare suo marito*.


esatto :up:

e non solo


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ue' bello, te le cose "normali" ricordo che le bramavi, non avendole mai avute pero' hai ripiegato su quel concetto del cazzo di amore...
> 
> e cerchi di imporlo agli altri...
> 
> ma vatte affa' un giro va'...


No...
Il mio problema è questo...
QUando finalmente ho avuto le normali...
Mi sono detto tutto qua?
Dio me ne scampi...
Sono tornato di corsa alla mia vita di prima...per carità...
Giuro...non chiederò mai più nulla...
Sono stato uno scemo a sognare cose che per me sarebbe state un inferno...
Fame na carità...

La Matra aveva ragione...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh...questa si che è una perla....ora me la segno. :rotfl:
> Devo imparare anch'io lae tecniche di intortamento stile baci perugina :up:


Se io amo una donna...e scopro che le frasi baci perugina la fanno felice...sto sveglio la notte pur di impararle...
Mica sono un deficente che dice...ah dato che non so fare le frasi dei baci perugina...le frasi baci perugina sono una cagata...
Amarsi è andare incontro all'altro.
Io odio i fiori.
Ma mi fa un enorme piacere regalarli ad una donna se noto quanto felice la faccio.

Ha ragione sabina...quando dice...Conte ma quanto ti piace far felici le donne...eh?

Tu sei limitato se ti fai fregare la donna da uno che l'ha saputa intortare...
Sta a te mostrare a lei che tu sei il migliore...no?
L'unico e l'irripetibile...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non mi urti
> 
> ho detto che vieni a "trifolarmi gli alluci"
> manco ho detto "mi rompi le palle"
> ...


Io mi accorgo solo di una cosa.
Diletta vuole molto bene a suo marito.
Solo uno stupido sputtana il suo coniuge qua dentro.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, puoi anche amarla e non restarci insieme.


Questo è il vero amore XD...
L'ho imparato sulla mia pelle...:up::up::up:

Certe volte sei divina Contessa! 
Il mio mito!:up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se io amo una donna...e scopro che le frasi baci perugina la fanno felice...*sto sveglio la notte pur di impararle...*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pMK7JwCs1E

:up:


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

Cavolo quanto scrivete..nella posta 40 mess che vengono da qua'...peccato...non ho tempo per leggerli,,,qualche anima pia mi riassumera'il perche'del fervore


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se ami una persona secondo i tuoi canoni non basta un tradimento a farti smettere di amarla.


Dipende dal grado di amore che provi per te stessa e principalmente dal grado di espiazione genuina e volontaria della vaccata che dovrebbe mettere in atto il bastardo/a......:mrgreen:

se non c'e' ne' la seconda e ne' la prima si e' solo fusi de capoccia e vuol dire che si meritano allegramente le peggio cose...

chi e' che diceva, cornuti si nasce?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Se ami una persona secondo i tuoi canoni non basta un tradimento a farti smettere di amarla.



Brava Chiara, ti quoto!!
:up::up:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Il mio problema è questo...
> QUando finalmente ho avuto le normali...
> Mi sono detto tutto qua?
> ...


Veramente hai detto piu' e piu' volte che non hai mai avuto chi ti cagasse e quindi come ripiego trovo molto normale la tua "devianza"...

pero' mo' so' i ragionamenti delle 15 e 23....magari alle 18 e 00 lo riammetti ad intermittenza....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Dipende dal grado di amore che provi per te stessa e principalmente dal grado di espiazione genuina e volontaria della vaccata che dovrebbe mettere in atto il bastardo/a......:mrgreen:
> 
> se non c'e' ne' la seconda e ne' la prima si e' solo fusi de capoccia e vuol dire che si meritano allegramente le peggio cose...
> 
> ...


No.
Noi sappiamo che esiste una miriade di cornuti...inconsapevoli.
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Brava Chiara, ti quoto!!
> :up::up:


e ce credo (2)...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

per curiosita' a che numero de corna, manderesti affanculo tuo marito?

te sei data un limite invalicabile?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Noi sappiamo che esiste una miriade di cornuti...inconsapevoli.
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


e che le marmotte incartano la cioccolata...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, puoi anche amarla e non restarci insieme.


Difatti....probabilmente è quello che accadrà.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Se io amo una donna...e scopro che le frasi baci perugina la fanno felice...sto sveglio la notte pur di impararle...*
> *Mica sono un deficente che dice...ah dato che non so fare le frasi dei baci perugina...le frasi baci perugina sono una cagata...*
> Amarsi è andare incontro all'altro.
> Io odio i fiori.
> ...


Io invece no  
Perché devo essere diverso da come sono? Oltretutto per delle cagate come "i baci perugina" (che se mi metto a farglieli mia moglie si mette a ridere come una pazza :rotfl.
Per avere 1000 facce come te e per non "farmi fregare la donna"?
Ma fammi il piacere.....

L'amore è si andare in conto all'altro....ma se permetti le coseimportanti non sono i "baci perugina" dai....

Poi spiegami...IO sono limitato perché LEI si è fatta intortare....sei una continua contraddizione.


----------



## makbet72 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> NO.
> Sei obsoleto e datato.
> Hai un'idea molto arcaica dell'amore.
> Io ho imparato:
> ...


  Sono spiacente di non condividere ciò che dici Conte....Se la mia lei mi avesse detto a chiare lettere le sue intenzioni, sarei stato io personalmente ad accompagnarla e giocare con lei. Sarebbe stato un nuovo modo di intedere il nostro rapporto ma non una furbata xkè se non mi sarei mai accorto magari avrebbe continuato tenendomi nascosto tutto. In quell'altro modo invece era scontato che anche io avrei chiesto di poter far altro e quindi avrebbe in ogni caso dovuto darmi il suo consenzo.
Quante sono le coppie che fanno sessso con altri e poi tornano a casa tranquilli e beati.:up:


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi accorgo solo di una cosa.
> Diletta vuole molto bene a suo marito.
> Solo uno stupido sputtana il suo coniuge qua dentro.


ma chi ha sputtanato il suo coniuge qui?

chiediti bene cosa sia sputtanare in rapporto al virtuale

poi, ovviamente, quel che è sputtanare per me non lo sarà per te


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io invece no
> Perché devo essere diverso da come sono? Oltretutto per delle cagate come "i baci perugina" (che se mi metto a farglieli mia moglie si mette a ridere come una pazza :rotfl.
> Per avere 1000 facce come te e per non "farmi fregare la donna"?
> Ma fammi il piacere.....
> ...


Qui ti fotti.
In certi casi il bacio perugina fa la differenza.
E come dirti:
Lei ha bisogno solo di un abbraccio sincero.
Tu anzichè darle quell'abbraccio...la riempi di tutt'altre cose che PER TE e solo per te...sono le cose importanti...la privi dell'unica cosa di cui aveva bisogno.

E te lo dice uno che è stato "salvato" non certo da sua moglie.

Se ci tieni davvero ad una persona è un conto...
Se ci tieni fino ad un certo punto è un altro...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Sono spiacente di non condividere ciò che dici Conte....Se la mia lei mi avesse detto a chiare lettere le sue intenzioni, sarei stato io personalmente ad accompagnarla e giocare con lei. Sarebbe stato un nuovo modo di intedere il nostro rapporto ma non una furbata xkè se non mi sarei mai accorto magari avrebbe continuato tenendomi nascosto tutto. In quell'altro modo invece era scontato che anche io avrei chiesto di poter far altro e quindi avrebbe in ogni caso dovuto darmi il suo consenzo.
> Quante sono le coppie che fanno sessso con altri e poi tornano a casa tranquilli e beati.:up:


Molte.
Mi rendo conto che uno nella tua posizione non può condividere.
Sento quanto ti brucia il suo comportamento.
Come dire: " Ma che bisogno avevi di mentire? E proprio a me? Che sono il tuo compagno?".
Mak..dalle una chance!
Fai conto che abbia avuto paura di condividere certe cose con te.
Un empasse insomma.
Mak... non sei un uomo stupido no?

Mo me rileggo le due storie...
Non so perchè vi assimilo...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molte.
> Mi rendo conto che uno nella tua posizione non può condividere.
> Sento quanto ti brucia il suo comportamento.
> Come dire: " Ma che bisogno avevi di mentire? E proprio a me? Che sono il tuo compagno?".
> ...


se è per questo 
non è neanche Roger
è makbet  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko, per una volta ti dico che il Conte ha ragione, se per tua moglie  i baci perugina sono necessità e tu le dai altre cose che per te sono importanti, ma non per lei, pecchi, con questo non giustifico tua moglie che reputo essere alquanto pessima, maè un giudizio mio.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui ti fotti.
> In certi casi il bacio perugina fa la differenza.
> E come dirti:
> Lei ha bisogno solo di un abbraccio sincero.
> ...


No che non mi fotto.
Lo farei se ragionassi come te...il che è impossibile.

Dicendo ciò che dici sopra di fatto affermi, visto che comunque da una persona non si può avere TUTTO quello che si desidera (magari puoi avere il 90% ma tutto non può essere in una persona), che comunque avrà SEMPRE bisogno di qualcosa che io in certi momenti non saprò darle.....quindi devo dirle di fare come te a mia moglie? 

Riguardo al grassetto....io credo che sei tu quello che non tiene davvero alle persone...o meglio tu non puoi tenere "ad una" persona....ma a molte perché da ognuna prendi quello che ti serve.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se è per questo
> non è neanche Roger
> è makbet  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:l'ho notato anche io :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qui ti fotti.
> In certi casi il bacio perugina fa la differenza.
> E come dirti:
> Lei ha bisogno solo di un abbraccio sincero.
> ...


Tutte balle....

che Niko fosse cosi', la moglie non l'ha mica scoperto la sera prima che abboccasse ai messaggini&C vigliacchi ed alla bacio perugina...

e' inutile che te sforzi.....non ci sono scusanti...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se è per questo
> non è neanche Roger
> è makbet  :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No che non mi fotto.
> Lo farei se ragionassi come te...il che è impossibile.
> 
> Dicendo ciò che dici sopra di fatto affermi, visto che comunque da una persona non si può avere TUTTO quello che si desidera (magari puoi avere il 90% ma tutto non può essere in una persona), che comunque avrà SEMPRE bisogno di qualcosa che io in certi momenti non saprò darle.....quindi devo dirle di fare come te a mia moglie?
> ...


Ehm...
Non penso che esista al mondo un'altra persona che ragioni come me...
Ma se vuoi c'è Nausicaa che può dirti le stesse cose che io penso...in altre parole.
Io sono cosciente che mia moglie è una donna che si è preso da me tutto quello che le serviva per stare bene.

Non so se tua moglie avesse coscienza dei suoi bisogni: in questo senso lei troverebbe conforto nel chiarirsi con Chiara Matraini.

Ma se prova qualcosa per quell'altro: lo sta difendendo con i denti, perchè tu non invada quel suo territorio sentimentale.

In ogni caso è andata a ricevere qualcosa da un'altra persona.
Rifletti bene su quel...lui non è come te.

Però è ovvio TU sei suo marito e non l'altro.
Magari nel suo cuore si dice...ma perchè casso non posso tenermi mio marito per certe cose...e l'altro per altre?

Il suo unico guaio è che li hai beccati.

Ma pensela come ti pare...
Che me frega a me?


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, *per una volta ti dico che il Conte ha ragione*, se per tua moglie i baci perugina sono necessità e tu le dai altre cose che per te sono importanti, ma non per lei, pecchi, con questo non giustifico tua moglie che reputo essere alquanto pessima, maè un giudizio mio.


Non esageriamo....dai...
Avrebbe ragione in linea di massima, però ricordo sia a te che a lui che io e mia moglie ci conosciamo da 18 anni e prima di sposarci ne abbiamo aspettati 11 e ti assicuro che da quel lato non è che io sia cambiato (non mi sono mai piaciuti).
Quindi magari i baci perugina sono *diventati *unanecessità con il passare del tempo...anche perché in passato nemmeno a lei piacevano più di tanto (prendeva per il culo alcuni amici proprio per la loro "appiccicosità").

Certo è una mia carenza che posso mitigare un pochino, però ripeto che non si può volere tutto da una persona e se non c'è andarselo a cercare altrove..almeno io non lo condivido questo.

Che poi vorrei vedere se le venissero a mancare tutte quelle cose che le do e per lei ora non sono importanti e si ritrovasse solo i baci perugina dell'idiota....


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> .............
> Che poi vorrei vedere se le venissero a mancare tutte quelle cose che le do e per lei ora non sono importanti e si ritrovasse solo i baci perugina dell'idiota....


in realtà penso tu abbia centrato un punto importante

alcuni traditori che "cercano altrove qualcosa che il partner non dà" (e che magari al partner non hanno mai neanche manifestato di volere)
si comportano come se quel che ricevono dal partner fosse una sorta di minimo sindacale, un diritto acquisito e universalmente riconosciuto
per questo
ai loro occhi
messo su un piatto della bilancia
SEMBRA pesare sempre meno di qualunque cosa ottengono dall'amante

credo sia uno degli abbagli più grandi


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...
> Non penso che esista al mondo un'altra persona che ragioni come me...
> Ma se vuoi c'è Nausicaa che può dirti le stesse cose che io penso...in altre parole.
> Io sono cosciente che mia moglie è una donna che si è preso da me tutto quello che le serviva per stare bene.
> ...


Nausicaa non dice proprio le stesse cose che dici tu sai? E nemmeno la Matraini  Se pensi di dire le cose che dicono loro...allora ti esprimi piuttosto male.  

Semplicemente non può "tenerci" entrambi  perché suo marito non vuole...e non le impedisce di stare con l'altro, però o con me o con lui. Semplice no 

Sul fatto del "lui non è come te"....c'è una risposta molto semplice....se lui è meglio di me vai con lui...io non obbligo nessuno a stare con me.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non esageriamo....dai...
> Avrebbe ragione in linea di massima, però ricordo sia a te che a lui che io e mia moglie ci conosciamo da 18 anni e prima di sposarci ne abbiamo aspettati 11 e ti assicuro che da quel lato non è che io sia cambiato (non mi sono mai piaciuti).
> Quindi magari i baci perugina sono *diventati *unanecessità con il passare del tempo...anche perché in passato nemmeno a lei piacevano più di tanto (prendeva per il culo alcuni amici proprio per la loro "appiccicosità").
> 
> ...


Ma allora perchè ti preoccupi tanto?
Ma senti...
Sono pur sempre un uomo...che in altri tempi e con altre persone ho fatto un casino che non sai per 4 baci perugina...
Poi si cresce e si matura no?
Mi piace che tu abbia coscienza delle cose che le hai dato e che le dai:up::up::up:

Ovvio se glielo fai notare...ti dirà che allora non gliele dai per amore...ecc...ecc...ecc...che allora il tuo amore è interessato ecc..ecc..ecc..

ma tu non starla a sentire...sotto sotto si vergogna come na ladra...di aver rischiato tutto per i baci perugina...

Messa così come la vedi Niko?


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora perchè ti preoccupi tanto?
> Ma senti...
> Sono pur sempre un uomo...che in altri tempi e con altre persone ho fatto un casino che non sai per 4 baci perugina...
> Poi si cresce e si matura no?
> ...


Io non gli ho mai fatto pesare nessuna delle cose che ho fatto per lei (anche perché non mi è pesato farle...ne sono sempre stato felice) e non inizierò certo adesso a rinfacciare.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Nausicaa non dice proprio le stesse cose che dici tu sai? E nemmeno la Matraini  Se pensi di dire le cose che dicono loro...allora ti esprimi piuttosto male.
> 
> Semplicemente non può "tenerci" entrambi  perché suo marito non vuole...e non le impedisce di stare con l'altro, però o con me o con lui. Semplice no
> 
> Sul fatto del "lui non è come te"....c'è una risposta molto semplice....se lui è meglio di me vai con lui...io non obbligo nessuno a stare con me.


Ecco e io ti dico...
Che una donna può non accettare queste condizioni...
E dire...
FUORI DAI COGLIONI tu e anche lui.
Poi faccio il cazzo che mi pare.
Tu per una questione di principio, su cui non sei disposto a transigere, stai perdendo tua moglie.
Ne vale la pena?

Cosa disse mia moglie?
QUando le dissi...basta me ne cerco un'altra?
Fa pure che io ai ricatti non cedo.

E se lei si costruisce il suo guscio impenetrabile.
Tu sei fuori dai giochi.
A meno che, tu non prenda su tutto e la lasci in miseria.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io non gli ho mai fatto pesare nessuna delle cose che ho fatto per lei (anche perché non mi è pesato farle...ne sono sempre stato felice) e non inizierò certo adesso a rinfacciare.


In certi casi serve.
Io ho ottenuto moltissimo chiudendo i rubinetti.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> in realtà penso tu abbia centrato un punto importante
> 
> alcuni traditori che "cercano altrove qualcosa che il partner non dà" (e che magari al partner non hanno mai neanche manifestato di volere)
> si comportano come se quel che ricevono dal partner fosse una sorta di minimo sindacale, un diritto acquisito e universalmente riconosciuto
> ...


Infatti quella volta.
Fanculizzai l'amante e non la moglie.
Sta di fatto che certe cose che mi dava X...
Mi mancheranno finchè campo.
Ma erano abbagli.
Scusa la franchezza.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco e io ti dico...
> *Che una donna può non accettare queste condizioni...*
> E dire...
> FUORI DAI COGLIONI tu e anche lui.
> ...


Una donna può non accettare quelle condizioni e io non accetto la "coppia aperta" e lei lo ha sempre saputo.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Una donna può non accettare quelle condizioni e io non accetto la "coppia aperta" e lei lo ha sempre saputo.


E allora ognun per sè.
Dov'è il NOI lì?

Oppure tornate assieme senza condizioni...per vedere come va.
GLi altri fan così.

Poi ohi...fai come ti pare...
Non mi riguarda.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora ognun per sè.
> Dov'è il NOI lì?
> 
> Oppure tornate assieme senza condizioni...per vedere come va.
> ...


fanno cosi'....Conte.....ognino fa'quel che gli pare...se funzionasse


----------



## Amoremio (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti quella volta.
> Fanculizzai l'amante e non la moglie.
> Sta di fatto che certe cose che mi dava X...
> Mi mancheranno finchè campo.
> ...


io NON ho detto che l'abbaglio è ciò che dà l'amante 

PS  "scusa la franchezza" non l'ho capita
ma faccio volentieri a meno della spiegazione


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io NON ho detto che l'abbaglio è ciò che dà l'amante


Scusami io l'ho capita così.


----------



## erab (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco e io ti dico...
> Che una donna può non accettare queste condizioni...
> E dire...
> FUORI DAI COGLIONI tu e anche lui.
> ...


a parte che la moglie di Niko non ha mai parlato di coppia aperta, di bisogni 
o altro, puoi spiegarmi perché è sempre chi subisce il cambiamento imposto
dall' altro a doversi adattare? se Niko accettasse i bisogni della moglie e un
domani sviluppasse il bisogno di conficcarle spilli sotto le unghie mentre 
dorme sarebbe lei a fare una questione di principio?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> a parte che la moglie di Niko non ha mai parlato di coppia aperta, di bisogni
> o altro, puoi spiegarmi *perché* *è sempre chi subisce il cambiamento imposto
> dall' altro a doversi adattare? *se Niko accettasse i bisogni della moglie e un
> domani sviluppasse il bisogno di conficcarle spilli sotto le unghie mentre
> dorme sarebbe lei a fare una questione di principio?




Grazie al cielo non e' sempre cosi  .


----------



## elena (13 Luglio 2011)

mah! :cooldue:


----------



## Eliade (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco e io ti dico...
> Che una donna può non accettare queste condizioni...
> E dire...
> FUORI DAI COGLIONI tu e anche lui.
> ...


 Quello che non riesci a capire è che non è una questione di principio...è un'esigenza di vita.
Lui necessita, per stare bene in coppia, di avere un rapporto esclusivo, lo stesso che è sempre andato bene anche alla moglie.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Luglio 2011)

In realtà, stanno parlando di due cose diverse.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> a parte che la moglie di Niko non ha mai parlato di coppia aperta, di bisogni
> o altro, puoi spiegarmi perché è sempre chi subisce il cambiamento imposto
> dall' altro a doversi adattare? se Niko accettasse i bisogni della moglie e un
> domani sviluppasse il bisogno di conficcarle spilli sotto le unghie mentre
> dorme sarebbe lei a fare una questione di principio?


Penso che sia perchè chi ama meno, condiziona chi ama di più.
Poi qui si parla di subire perchè non c'è stata trasparenza.
Non c'è un caso in cui lei dice a suo marito.
Senti ti devo parlare seriamente di una cosa.
Sento che mi sto innamorando di una persona, cosa faccio?

Erab.
Sei mai stato lasciato/a ?
Quando uno ci lascia: esercita un suo diritto sincero, ma chi viene lasciato sta lì in un angolo a piangere.
E deve ripartire senza quella persona.


----------



## erab (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso che sia perchè chi ama meno, condiziona chi ama di più.
> Poi qui si parla di subire perchè non c'è stata trasparenza.
> Non c'è un caso in cui lei dice a suo marito.
> Senti ti devo parlare seriamente di una cosa.
> ...


qui però non si tratta di lasciare ma di modificare il tipo di rapporto.
Dici che se lei decidesse di non voler più sottostare agli accordi che erano
alla base del precedente equilibrio e a fronte di un rifiuto di lui decidesse di
troncare, lui la perderebbe per una questione di principio ma ignori il fatto
che anche lei si starebbe comportando nello stesso modo, quello che mancherebbe in questo scenario sarebbe, da ambo i lati, la volontà di 
mediare.


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora ognun per sè.
> *Dov'è il NOI lì?*
> 
> Oppure tornate *assieme senza condizioni*...per vedere come va.
> ...


Pensa che io il NOI non riesco a vederlo nel tuo modo di ragionare...a meno che per NOI non intendi io, mia molgie, l'altro e tutti i futuri altri che dovessero essere necessari per rimediare a mia mancanze 

Anche per "assieme senza condizioni" ti faccio notare che ciò vuol dire senza condizioni per LEI che potrebbe, in base al tuo modo di vedere le cose, fare ciò che diamine le aggrada....per me non sarebbe proprio senza condizioni....
Ma si sa, tu porti sempre acqua al tuo mulino :up:


----------



## Niko74 (13 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Penso che sia perchè chi ama meno, condiziona chi ama di più.*
> Poi qui si parla di subire perchè non c'è stata trasparenza.
> Non c'è un caso in cui lei dice a suo marito.
> Senti ti devo parlare seriamente di una cosa.
> ...


Uh...un'altra perla da segnare nell'apposito libro dedicato 
Me la puoi spiegare? So già che dirai che io condiziono mia moglie perché lei mi ama di più....però vorrei anche un a spiegazione please :singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

erab ha detto:


> qui però non si tratta di lasciare ma di modificare il tipo di rapporto.
> Dici che se lei decidesse di non voler più sottostare agli accordi che erano
> alla base del precedente equilibrio e a fronte di un rifiuto di lui decidesse di
> troncare, lui la perderebbe per una questione di principio ma ignori il fatto
> ...


Modificare il tipo di rapporto?
Cavoli è già stato modificato no?
Non dite forse che un tradimento sconquassa tutto quanto?
Ricordo la Matra...
E' lei che se la deve far passare, PER CONTO PROPRIO, poi prende una decisione.
Presa la decisione va da suo marito e ci parla.

Ma dici bene: qui non vedo nessuna volontà di mediare.
Ma poi cavoli facile parlare di perdono eh?
Ma porca miseria...io amo una persona.
Casso se la amo, MI accorgo, lo sento sulla mia pelle quanto l'ho fatta soffrire andando con un altra persona di nascosto eh?
Mi accorgo dell'errore che ho fatto e chiedo scusa.

Ma sono tanti i scenari possibili...

Lei può anche dirgli...ok..sono sbroccata...ma credimi io non ne potevo più del rapporto che vivevamo prima...adesso vorrei vivere così...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pensa che io il NOI non riesco a vederlo nel tuo modo di ragionare...a meno che per NOI non intendi io, mia molgie, l'altro e tutti i futuri altri che dovessero essere necessari per rimediare a mia mancanze
> 
> Anche per "assieme senza condizioni" ti faccio notare che ciò vuol dire senza condizioni per LEI che potrebbe, in base al tuo modo di vedere le cose, fare ciò che diamine le aggrada....per me non sarebbe proprio senza condizioni....
> Ma si sa, tu porti sempre acqua al tuo mulino :up:


Ma scusami tanto eh?
Dov'è che io nella mia vita ho avuto un NOI? MAI.
Il mio massimo è stato ME e TE.
Il NOI è un pianeta sconosciuto per me.

Ma sarai duro di testa eh?
Senti cerco di capire che per te è un momentaccio e soffri come un cane.
Non c'è nessuna acqua e nessun mulino.
Stiamo tutti cercando di capire come darti una mano a sbloccare una situazione di stallo no?

Che ne so io di cosa significhi vivere una vita con una donna? Eh?
A me le cose sono andate in un certo modo.
Adesso sto modo mi va benissimo così come è...
MA A ME...

Magari a qualsiasi altra persona potrebbe essere deleterio eh?

Poi io tutte le volte che ho cercato di dettare delle condizioni, ho visto solo l'innalzamento di un muro dall'altra parte.

Stiamo parlando di tua moglie e te.
Non di me.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Uh...un'altra perla da segnare nell'apposito libro dedicato
> Me la puoi spiegare? So già che dirai che io condiziono mia moglie perché lei mi ama di più....però vorrei anche un a spiegazione please :singleeye:


Chi ama meno detta le condizioni.
Vuoi stare con me?
Ok.
Questi sono le condizioni.
Altrimenti aria.

ANche nel lasciare una persona...chi lascia lo fa perchè ama meno.
CHi ama di più non ce la fa ad abbandonare l'oggetto del suo amore eh?

Da quanto tu scrivi...tu sei quello che ama di più...e lei quella che ama meno no?


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Modificare il tipo di rapporto?
> Cavoli è già stato modificato no?
> Non dite forse che un tradimento sconquassa tutto quanto?
> Ricordo la Matra...
> ...


lei può dire ciò che vuole
e lui a quel punto potrebbe fare le sue valutazioni

ma ...

lei non ha detto niente prima e non dice niente adesso

così facendo potrebbe aver già detto
ma forse no

quindi a lui è preclusa qualunque possibilità di mediare anche se volesse

e, visto che lo si taccia di non voler mediare
sottolineiamo anche che in una coppia concordamente fondata sull'esclusività il tradito disposto a ricostruire sta già mediando


----------



## Amoremio (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa*mi* tanto eh?
> Dov'è che* io* nella mia vita ho avuto un NOI? MAI.
> Il mio massimo è stato *ME* e TE.
> Il NOI è un pianeta sconosciuto per *me*.
> ...


è bello che di tanto in tanto tu abbia questi flash di consapevolezza :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2011)

al conte l'unica verginità che piace è quella della esse...rinnega l'impura:singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E' lei che se la deve far passare, PER CONTO PROPRIO, poi prende una decisione.
> Presa la decisione va da suo marito e ci parla.


Ma è giustissimo e a prescindere doopo dalla decisione finisce  all'ospedale con delle contusioni e quant'altro perchè qui non si parla di lasciare o non lasciare ma anche del dolore che una persona ha fatto al suo coniuge. Tu minimizzi l'effetto del tradimento, lo minimizzi alla grande. Un conto è lasciarsi e un conto è lasciarsi dopo un tradimento, qui chi lascia ha diritto di lasciare, ma non come nel primo caso, ha il dovere di rimediare a sue spese (e non si parla di soldi) in pieno al danno fatto sapendone portare sulle spalle tutte le conseguenze del caso senza recriminare.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Pensa che io il NOI non riesco a vederlo nel tuo modo di ragionare...a meno che per NOI non intendi io, mia molgie, l'altro e tutti i futuri altri che dovessero essere necessari per rimediare a mia mancanze
> 
> Anche per "assieme senza condizioni" ti faccio notare che ciò vuol dire senza condizioni per LEI che potrebbe, in base al tuo modo di vedere le cose, fare ciò che diamine le aggrada....per me non sarebbe proprio senza condizioni....
> Ma si sa, tu porti sempre acqua al tuo mulino :up:


Niko, penso che il Conte per "assieme senza condizioni" abbia voluto dire che tornereste insieme, come fanno tanti, senza decidere insieme regole e patti nuovi e senza trovare quei nuovi equilibri che sono necessari per ripartire col vostro matrimonio.
Io penso che se tutto rimane inalterato come prima del fattaccio ci siano poche probabilità di farcela, ma questo è ciò che penso io, adattandolo soprattutto alla mia situazione.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, penso che il Conte per "assieme senza condizioni" abbia voluto dire che tornereste insieme, come fanno tanti, senza decidere insieme regole e patti nuovi e senza trovare quei nuovi equilibri che sono necessari per ripartire col vostro matrimonio.
> Io penso che se tutto rimane inalterato come prima del fattaccio ci siano poche probabilità di farcela, ma questo è ciò che penso io, adattandolo soprattutto alla mia situazione.


Brava Diletta...intendevo proprio questo...:up::up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> lei può dire ciò che vuole
> e lui a quel punto potrebbe fare le sue valutazioni
> 
> ma ...
> ...


No, per il conte "mediare" vuol dire che devo farle fare ciò che vuole ed esserne felice...forse ti era sfuggito il concetto 

Per il fatto che non ha detto niente prima e non dice niente adesso...è vero sono 3 giorni che è tornata dalle ferie e del problema lei non parla...però è diversa...cerca di avvicinarsi e se io le porgo una mano vedo che "la prende subito".
Per ora a parlare non riesce, sa bene quello che le ho detto prima che partisse e forse cerca di farmi capire qualcosa 
Boh...sono quasi "contento" perché qualcosa si muove.

Però...se solo vedo che sente o vede ancora l'altro :incazzato: (ebbene si, controllo ancora )


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Niko, penso che il Conte per "assieme senza condizioni" abbia voluto dire che tornereste insieme, come fanno tanti, *senza decidere insieme regole e patti nuovi* e senza trovare quei nuovi equilibri che sono necessari per ripartire col vostro matrimonio.
> Io penso che se tutto rimane inalterato come prima del fattaccio ci siano poche probabilità di farcela, ma questo è ciò che penso io, adattandolo soprattutto alla mia situazione.


Il punto è che UNA regola io la devo porre...non posso accettare di ripartire altrimenti....anzi l'ho già posta quella condizione.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, per il conte "mediare" vuol dire che devo farle fare ciò che vuole ed esserne felice...forse ti era sfuggito il concetto
> 
> Per il fatto che non ha detto niente prima e non dice niente adesso...è vero sono 3 giorni che è tornata dalle ferie e del problema lei non parla...però è diversa...cerca di avvicinarsi e se io le porgo una mano vedo che "la prende subito".
> Per ora a parlare non riesce, sa bene quello che le ho detto prima che partisse e forse cerca di farmi capire qualcosa
> ...


Sbagli a controllarla...sbagli...
Lasciala libera...
Lascia che sia lei a venire in cerca di te...
Non sai quanto è spiacevole per una persona sentirsi controllata...
E' come una mano che stringe sul collo...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Il punto è che UNA regola io la devo porre...non posso accettare di ripartire altrimenti....anzi l'ho già posta quella condizione.


E vedrai che quella regola...ti sarà d'impaccio...
Proprio il dire...tu quella persona non la devi più vedere...la istiga nel suo orgoglio a farlo.
Fregatene: paga.


----------



## Daniele (14 Luglio 2011)

Niko, prova a riavvvicinarti, pian piano, magari lei si sentiva una merdaccia e non aveva coraggio, che dici??? Ovvio che però in futuro dovrai porti un problema, lei ddeve cambiare lavoro se vorrà rimanere con te e credo che dia ben evidente il motivo no?


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli a controllarla...sbagli...
> Lasciala libera...
> Lascia che sia lei a venire in cerca di te...
> Non sai quanto è spiacevole per una persona sentirsi controllata...
> E' come una mano che stringe sul collo...


Ma io mica sono li a dirle a ogni momento "guarda che ti controllo sai"

Lei E' libera di fare quello che vuole...lo è sempre stata.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E vedrai che quella regola...ti sarà d'impaccio...
> Proprio il dire...tu quella persona non la devi più vedere...*la istiga nel suo orgoglio a farlo*.
> Fregatene: paga.


Magari istiga TE a farlo. 
Comunque se questa mia condizione la indirizza verso quella strada almeno sarà servito comunque a qualcosa.


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagli a controllarla...sbagli...
> Lasciala libera...
> *Lascia che sia lei a venire in cerca di te...
> *Non sai quanto è spiacevole per una persona sentirsi controllata...
> E' come una mano che stringe sul collo...


Seeeee...passerebbero millenni! :carneval:


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, prova a riavvvicinarti, pian piano, magari lei si sentiva una merdaccia e non aveva coraggio, che dici??? Ovvio che però in futuro dovrai porti un problema, lei ddeve cambiare lavoro se vorrà rimanere con te e credo che dia ben evidente il motivo no?


Si, è probabile che sia come dici per il riavvicinamento.
Per il fatto di cambiare lavoro non lo ritengo indispensabile....loro si sono visti sempre fuori dal lavoro (è li raramente).
Se vogliono vedersi non è imponendole il cambio lavoro che posso evitare la cosa...anzi, se lei VUOLE continuare a vederlo non posso mica farle il lavaggio del cervello...posso solo decidere quello che farò io.


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seeeee...passerebbero millenni! :carneval:


Ma no dai...qualcosa si è smosso negli ultimi giorni


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma no dai...qualcosa si è smosso negli ultimi giorni


Si, ma non per sua iniziativa, era quello che intendevo.

Certo però che questa mancanza di dialogo è proprio pesante. :unhappy:


----------



## Niko74 (14 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, ma non per sua iniziativa, era quello che intendevo.
> 
> Certo però che questa mancanza di dialogo è proprio pesante. :unhappy:


Ah beh...comunque lei l'iniziativa non l'ha MAI presa, non è una novità dell'ultimo periodo.
Diciamo però che cercando di avvicinarmi un minimo adesso ho visto una reazione positiva, mentre all'inizio facendo uguale non vedevo nulla. E' già qualcosa no?

Nemmeno con la storia del tradimento è stata lei a iniziare....lui ha insistito e lei ha continuato.


----------



## Eliade (14 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah beh...comunque lei l'iniziativa non l'ha MAI presa, non è una novità dell'ultimo periodo.
> Diciamo però che cercando di avvicinarmi un minimo adesso ho visto una reazione positiva, mentre all'inizio facendo uguale non vedevo nulla. E' già qualcosa no?
> 
> Nemmeno con la storia del tradimento è stata lei a iniziare....lui ha insistito e lei ha continuato.


Che amarezza, comuqnue spero si lasci trasportare sempre di più. :up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Luglio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, prova a riavvvicinarti, pian piano, magari lei si sentiva una merdaccia e non aveva coraggio, che dici??? Ovvio che però in futuro dovrai porti un problema, lei ddeve cambiare lavoro se vorrà rimanere con te e credo che dia ben evidente il motivo no?


Daniele se fossi lei...e mi voglio liberare di questa persona perchè mi sta mettendo nei casini con il mio matrimonio..mi sarei già licenziato eh?
E sarei corso da lui...a dirgli...vedi questo è il mio primo passo.

Daniele...
Tutti quelli che fanno certe cose...nn vogliono finire con il culo per terra eh?
QUando le acque si fanno cattive si molla.

" Scusami, ma ho problemi a casa, mio marito mi ha scoperta...lo capisci no..che dobbiamo chiudere no?"
Si...dobbiamo chiudere.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma io mica sono li a dirle a ogni momento "guarda che ti controllo sai"
> 
> Lei E' libera di fare quello che vuole...lo è sempre stata.


Ti propongo un affare.
Vi scambiate le password...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Io alla mia compagna darei la password delle mie mail...
Poi le dico...vedi io non metto sotto chiave nulla.
Tieniti per te quello che leggi: ma ti aiuterà a capire chi sono e come sono fatto.
Tanto se non ho nulla da nascondere, non ho neanche nulla da mostrare eh?

Vedi...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Magari istiga TE a farlo.
> Comunque se questa mia condizione la indirizza verso quella strada almeno sarà servito comunque a qualcosa.


No...
Mi è solo venuto in mente un paio di esperienze...
In cui: Mi è stato chiesto cosa penso se.
Ho risposto.
Mi sono sentito dire...chi sei tu per dirmi questo...io faccio quello che mi pare...
Allora mi sono chiesto: Ma per cosa cazzo mi chiede cosa ne penso?
E ho capito...
Lei voleva capire il mio pensiero.
E sta roba non mi piace per niente.

Niko...
Partiamo da capo.
Tu cosa vuoi?
Che tipo di rapporto vuoi con lei?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seeeee...passerebbero millenni! :carneval:


Perchè dici così?
Quale miglior prova o certezza di essere amati?
Se ad una persona ci tieni per davvero...abbassi ogni orgoglio del cazzo.
Se ami più te stessa e il tuo orgoglio, ne sarai schiava.
Risultato...
SOLA.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No, per il conte "mediare" vuol dire che devo farle fare ciò che vuole ed esserne felice...forse ti era sfuggito il concetto
> 
> Per il fatto che non ha detto niente prima e non dice niente adesso...è vero sono 3 giorni che è tornata dalle ferie e del problema lei non parla...però è diversa...cerca di avvicinarsi e se io le porgo una mano vedo che "la prende subito".
> Per ora a parlare non riesce, sa bene quello che le ho detto prima che partisse e forse cerca di farmi capire qualcosa
> ...


sulle teorizzazioni del conte ho una mia idea personale

a proposito di tua moglie
per un traditore è sempre difficile parlare 
di più ancora se si rende conto della cazzata fatta
mi par di capire che tua moglie è anche un po' così di carattere
quindi
questo suo comportamento potrebbe essere davvero significativo
ma
anche se io non sono mai per il controllo
fai bene a vigilare
e soprattutto
fai bene ad ascoltare il tuo istinto per scegliere il tuo percorso :up:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si, è probabile che sia come dici per il riavvicinamento.
> Per il fatto di cambiare lavoro non lo ritengo indispensabile....loro si sono visti sempre fuori dal lavoro (è li raramente).
> Se vogliono vedersi non è imponendole il cambio lavoro che posso evitare la cosa...anzi, se lei VUOLE continuare a vederlo non posso mica farle il lavaggio del cervello...posso solo decidere quello che farò io.


 
grande niko :up:

non è imponendo ostacoli tra loro che si può mai ottenere un rientro convinto


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Daniele se fossi lei...e mi voglio liberare di questa persona perchè mi sta mettendo nei casini con il mio matrimonio..mi sarei già licenziato eh?*
> E sarei corso da lui...a dirgli...vedi questo è il mio primo passo.
> 
> Daniele...
> ...


sul grassetto

  

maddechè?


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Perchè dici così?*
> Quale miglior prova o certezza di essere amati?
> Se ad una persona ci tieni per davvero...abbassi ogni orgoglio del cazzo.
> Se ami più te stessa e il tuo orgoglio, ne sarai schiava.
> ...


Perché è quello che ha fatto e sta continuando a fare. :condom:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sul grassetto
> 
> 
> 
> maddechè?


Mi sono sempre liberato di ogni persona potenzialmente dannosa per me.
Mostrami il contrario.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché è quello che ha fatto e sta continuando a fare. :condom:


Allora non lo ama più?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sulle teorizzazioni del conte ho una mia idea personale
> 
> a proposito di tua moglie
> per un traditore è sempre difficile parlare
> ...


Io non ho nessuna teoria.
Solo esperienza vissuta.
Liberissima di non crederci.
E se ci sono teorie, sono solo tentativi di formulare teorie sopra il funzionamento dell'esperienza.
Io sono un galileiano, non un aristotelico.
Altrimenti ti sfido a parlarmi della coppia...
Ma bada bene...non a descrivere una coppia...
Ma l'idea platonica: La coppia.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre liberato di ogni persona potenzialmente dannosa per me.
> Mostrami il contrario.


ma di che parli?

io mi riferivo al fatto che mi pare assurdo che un traditore, per dimostrare la sua intenzione di liberarsi di un ex amante che gravita in ambiente lavorativo, si debba licenziare


----------



## Amoremio (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non ho nessuna teoria.
> Solo esperienza vissuta.
> Liberissima di non crederci.
> E se ci sono teorie, sono solo tentativi di formulare teorie sopra il funzionamento dell'esperienza.
> ...


 
l'interesse per questa tua proposta mi attanaglia :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora non lo ama più?


Non, si sa solo che la moglie si lascia trasportare dagli altri, ma non prende mai l'iniziativa per nulla.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Il punto è che UNA regola io la devo porre...non posso accettare di ripartire altrimenti....anzi l'ho già posta quella condizione.



Ma certo che una regola la devi porre, anzi più di una: ci dovrà essere una completa "revisione" compiuta da te e lei.
Se per te il matrimonio è da intendersi fondato sull'esclusività non puoi cambiare la tua forma mentale su questo punto così importante.
Altrettanto importante è quello che pensa lei al riguardo.
Devi "solo" aspettare che si decida a PARLARE, senza dialogo non arrivate a nulla, ma questo lo sai.
Comunque, sono contenta che qualcosa si sia mosso


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah beh...comunque lei l'iniziativa non l'ha MAI presa, non è una novità dell'ultimo periodo.
> Diciamo però che cercando di avvicinarmi un minimo adesso ho visto una reazione positiva, mentre all'inizio facendo uguale non vedevo nulla. E' già qualcosa no?
> 
> Nemmeno con la storia del tradimento è stata lei a iniziare....lui ha insistito e lei ha continuato.


 Tu la ami veramente tanto, lo hai dimostrato. Io se fossi in lei avrei veramente paura di ferirti di nuovo, forse avrei anche paura di credere di essere così fortunata, sicuramente non riuscirei a perdonarmi: se lei prova qualcosa di simile, allora ha bisogno di tempo per sentirsi di nuovo all'altezza del tuo amore.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma di che parli?
> 
> io mi riferivo al fatto che mi pare assurdo che un traditore, per dimostrare la sua intenzione di liberarsi di un ex amante che gravita in ambiente lavorativo, si debba licenziare


Se ci tengo al mio matrimonio.
E l'azione di licenziarmi è un segnale positivo che io voglio preservare il mio matrimonio da casini.
Io lo faccio.
Ma l'idea non è tanto liberarmi di un amante...
Ma preservare il mio matrimonio.

Per il resto parlo della mia vita.
Se riconosco che un rapporto, un'amicizia, una persona qualsiasi è dannosa per me, io non ho nessuna remora a liberarmi di lei. E nessun ripensamento.

Così ho ricordi solo di bene ricevuto...e non di male ricevuto.
La gentilezza e mansuetudine viene presa dagli stronzi come servilismo.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non, si sa solo che la moglie si lascia trasportare dagli altri, ma non prende mai l'iniziativa per nulla.


Una donna perfetta allora per certe situazioni no?
Delega il vivere agli altri.
Facile sentirsi amati da persone così...
Ma è illusione...(IHMO).
QUando sei nei guai: sono i primi a voltarti le spalle.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo che una regola la devi porre, anzi più di una: ci dovrà essere una completa "revisione" compiuta da te e lei.
> Se per te il matrimonio è da intendersi fondato sull'esclusività non puoi cambiare la tua forma mentale su questo punto così importante.
> Altrettanto importante è quello che pensa lei al riguardo.
> Devi "solo" aspettare che si decida a PARLARE, senza dialogo non arrivate a nulla, ma questo lo sai.
> Comunque, sono contenta che qualcosa si sia mosso


Diletta...
Cosa succede se tu dici a tuo marito.
Ok quel che è stato è stato: ripartiamo.
Tu non uscirai mai più di casa senza la sottoscritta al fianco...
Come si mette?
Quanto dura?


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...
> Cosa succede se tu dici a tuo marito.
> Ok quel che è stato è stato: ripartiamo.
> Tu non uscirai mai più di casa senza la sottoscritta al fianco...
> ...



Intendevo dire una regola condivisibile per tutti e due, incrociando le dita per la speranza che quello che vuole Niko per il futuro trovi d'accordo anche lei.
L'equilibrio si sa che è saltato, va ricreato un altro al'unisono.
Sembra facile....
Io auguro loro di farcela.
Ma non si potrebbe vivere un pochino più sereni in questa vita già piena di problemi e di dolore?
Io mi sto rompendo le palle.
Scusa


----------



## Sole (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'equilibrio si sa che è saltato, va ricreato un altro al'unisono.
> Sembra facile....
> Io auguro loro di farcela.


Però, e qui magari mi sbaglio, io penso che per ricreare un equilibrio bisogna prima romperlo del tutto. Penso che si debba arrivare a un punto di rottura, di separazione (non necessariamente fisica) per poi ritrovarsi diversi da prima, più lucidi, più stabili.

Perchè se magari uno dei due non supera davvero, se non rielabora profondamente le emozioni fortissime e spesso distruttive causate dal tradimento, come fa ad essere parte di un equilibrio?

Il rancore è una brutta bestia. L'orgoglio ferito anche. Bisogna prima sistemare quelli, secondo me, e farci i conti.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Intendevo dire una regola condivisibile per tutti e due, incrociando le dita per la speranza che quello che vuole Niko per il futuro trovi d'accordo anche lei.
> L'equilibrio si sa che è saltato, va ricreato un altro al'unisono.
> Sembra facile....
> Io auguro loro di farcela.
> ...


Questo è il tratto che più mi piace di te.
Sei donna di pace!:up::up::up:
Hai voglia eh?


----------



## contepinceton (15 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Però, e qui magari mi sbaglio, io penso che per ricreare un equilibrio bisogna prima romperlo del tutto. Penso che si debba arrivare a un punto di rottura, di separazione (non necessariamente fisica) per poi ritrovarsi diversi da prima, più lucidi, più stabili.
> 
> Perchè se magari uno dei due non supera davvero, se non rielabora profondamente le emozioni fortissime e spesso distruttive causate dal tradimento, come fa ad essere parte di un equilibrio?
> 
> Il rancore è una brutta bestia. L'orgoglio ferito anche. Bisogna prima sistemare quelli, secondo me, e farci i conti.


Da te ho imparato moltissimo...
E buon conte...non dimentica!:up::up::up:


----------



## Niko74 (15 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta...
> Cosa succede se tu dici a tuo marito.
> Ok quel che è stato è stato: ripartiamo.
> *Tu non uscirai mai più di casa senza la sottoscritta al fianco...*
> ...


Ecco, questa comunque è una cagata e lo dico pure io.
Io non pongo regole di questo tipo...tanto per dirtene una lei stasera è uscita a cena con delle amiche (dai non prendetemi per il culo adesso :rotfl.
Non è che io devo evitare che mi tradisca chiudendola in casa...lei non deve sentirsi "costretta" a non tradirmi...è giusto però che sappia come la penso a riguardo.


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, questa comunque è una cagata e lo dico pure io.
> Io non pongo regole di questo tipo...tanto per dirtene una lei stasera è uscita a cena con delle amiche (dai non prendetemi per il culo adesso :rotfl.
> Non è che io devo evitare che mi tradisca chiudendola in casa...lei non deve sentirsi "costretta" a non tradirmi...è giusto però che sappia come la penso a riguardo.



Io non ti prendo per il culo, ma non lo fa nessuno (credo).
Nessun essere umano può essere costretto a non fare qualcosa.
Il libero arbitrio è sacro, non dimenticarlo mai


----------



## Diletta (16 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Però, e qui magari mi sbaglio, io penso che per ricreare un equilibrio bisogna prima romperlo del tutto. Penso che si debba arrivare a un punto di rottura, di separazione (non necessariamente fisica) per poi ritrovarsi diversi da prima, più lucidi, più stabili.
> 
> Perchè se magari uno dei due non supera davvero, se non rielabora profondamente le emozioni fortissime e spesso distruttive causate dal tradimento, come fa ad essere parte di un equilibrio?
> 
> Il rancore è una brutta bestia. L'orgoglio ferito anche. Bisogna prima sistemare quelli, secondo me, e farci i conti.



Sole, al punto di rottura penso che ci siano già arrivati.
L'equilibrio lo ricrereranno successivamente, ma era implicito, prima dovranno sistemare tutti quei macigni che hai scritto tu, e chi c'è passato sa che non sarà una passeggiata.


----------



## Niko74 (16 Luglio 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Io non ti prendo per il culo, ma non lo fa nessuno (credo).*
> Nessun essere umano può essere costretto a non fare qualcosa.
> Il libero arbitrio è sacro, non dimenticarlo mai


Ero ironico a riguardo


----------



## makbet72 (16 Luglio 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Il punto è che UNA regola io la devo porre...non posso accettare di ripartire altrimenti....anzi l'ho già posta quella condizione.


Ciao niko anche io sono come te distrutto nell'io, Sto provando a pedonare dicendomi che oramai non c'è nulla da fare, la famiglia è importante ma non c'è giorno che non penso a quello che a fatto il come lo ha fatto e mi fa stare male. Ci siamo detti di riprovare ma io sto malissimo si passano due giorni belli e il terzo la depressione mi assale e mi distrugge. A te capitano cose simili........


----------



## Niko74 (16 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Ciao niko anche io sono come te distrutto nell'io, Sto provando a pedonare *dicendomi che oramai non c'è nulla da fare*, la famiglia è importante ma non c'è giorno che non penso a quello che a fatto il come lo ha fatto e mi fa stare male. Ci siamo detti di riprovare ma io sto malissimo si passano due giorni belli e il terzo la depressione mi assale e mi distrugge. A te capitano cose simili........


Mah...io non mi sento distrutto nell'io.
Comunque quei momenti altalenanti capitano...tranquillo, molto di più all'inizio...ora di meno. 

Per il grassetto: non è che DEVI perdonare per forza e poi pentirtene per il resto dei tuoi giorni. Lo fai se lo vuoi davvero e, saprattutto, se siete entrambi a volerlo.


----------



## Eliade (16 Luglio 2011)

makbet72 ha detto:


> Ciao niko anche io sono come te distrutto nell'io, Sto provando a pedonare dicendomi che oramai non c'è nulla da fare, la famiglia è importante ma non c'è giorno che non penso a quello che a fatto il come lo ha fatto e mi fa stare male. Ci siamo detti di riprovare ma io sto malissimo si passano due giorni belli e il terzo la depressione mi assale e mi distrugge. A te capitano cose simili........


scusa mak, ma ti rendi conto che la tua situazione è molto diversa da quella di niko, vero?


----------



## Niko74 (17 Luglio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> scusa mak, ma ti rendi conto che la tua situazione è molto diversa da quella di niko, vero?


Uh...ineffetti ho ridato una letta all'inizio ed effettivamente siamo in 2 situazioni piuttosto diverse.


----------

